# Iowa marching band walks off field national anthem



## MindWars

Iowa marching band walks off field during national anthem

(By Todd Starnes) Ames High School has the unfortunate distinction of having one of the most un-American marching bands in the nation. More than a dozen members of the band linked arms and walked off the football field Friday night during a performance of “The Star-Spangled Banner.” An untold number of other band members refused to play their instruments. It was absolutely disgraceful. Sickening. The children

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Oh some more ANTI AMERICAN pos losers that need sent over to N. Korea.  Asses like this don't deceiver this Country.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

That should be the last time they are on a sports field.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

There should be a teacher fired for bringing his/her politics into a school function/event and no events scheduled for the marching band anytime in the near future.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## MarcATL

Good!
More of this will happen.
And it should.
It's not about what you whiner liars think it is.
The more you lie and say it's TO disrespect the flag, the more it will happen.
As if the flag is all-important anyway.
This is good news.


----------



## K9Buck

Every Republican could vanish and, in twenty years, black America would remain the crime-ridden shithole that it is today.


----------



## thetor

Tipsycatlover said:


> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.


Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least


----------



## thetor

Damaged Eagle said:


> There should be a teacher fired for bringing his/her politics into a school function/event and no events scheduled for the marching band anytime in the near future.
> 
> *****SMILE*****


yawn


----------



## Chuz Life

thetor said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
Click to expand...


The right to free speech does not come with any guarantees that protect against any consequences of that speech.


----------



## thetor

Chuz Life said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The right to free speech does not come with any guarantees that protect against any consequences of that speech.
Click to expand...

Land of the Free..NOT


----------



## Damaged Eagle

thetor said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The right to free speech does not come with any guarantees that protect against any consequences of that speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Land of the Free..NOT
Click to expand...







They were free to make the choice of whether or not they want repercussions or commendations.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## K9Buck

thetor said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
Click to expand...


Conversely, the left called anyone who questioned Obama's infallibility a RACIST!!!


----------



## cnelsen

MarcATL said:


> Good!
> More of this will happen.
> And it should.
> It's not about what you whiner liars think it is.
> The more you lie and say it's TO disrespect the flag, the more it will happen.
> As if the flag is all-important anyway.
> This is good news.


You are right. It has nothing to do with the flag. It began, and remains, a statement of anti-white hatred. Since whites fund the Ames high school marching band, they are within their rights to be offended. And demand heads roll.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Chuz Life said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The right to free speech does not come with any guarantees that protect against any consequences of that speech.
Click to expand...

Actually it does.  Political speech is protected.


----------



## JakeStarkey

cnelsen said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good!
> More of this will happen.
> And it should.
> It's not about what you whiner liars think it is.
> The more you lie and say it's TO disrespect the flag, the more it will happen.
> As if the flag is all-important anyway.
> This is good news.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right. It has nothing to do with the flag. It began, and remains, a statement of anti-white hatred. Since whites fund the Ames high school marching band, they are within their rights to be offended. And demand heads roll.
Click to expand...

Whatever


----------



## irosie91

it's a  FAD    like wearing sandals and getting pierced ears was for teenaged girls in the 1960s.    Like tattoos now.   They're ALL DOING IT


----------



## jon_berzerk

K9Buck said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conversely, the left called anyone who questioned Obama's infallibility a RACIST!!!
Click to expand...



gotta remember which is most obvious on this board 

is that the lefties love free speech 

as long as it is speech they like 

anything else not so much 

and any all all attempts to squelch it will be made 

to include violence and mayhem if necessary


----------



## AvgGuyIA

MarcATL said:


> Good!
> More of this will happen.
> And it should.
> It's not about what you whiner liars think it is.
> The more you lie and say it's TO disrespect the flag, the more it will happen.
> As if the flag is all-important anyway.
> This is good news.


I don't pay taxes for Iowa schools to teach and encourage disrespect for our Country.  Somebody needs to be fired and the band disbanded.


----------



## Penelope

cnelsen said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good!
> More of this will happen.
> And it should.
> It's not about what you whiner liars think it is.
> The more you lie and say it's TO disrespect the flag, the more it will happen.
> As if the flag is all-important anyway.
> This is good news.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right. It has nothing to do with the flag. It began, and remains, a statement of anti-white hatred. Since whites fund the Ames high school marching band, they are within their rights to be offended. And demand heads roll.
Click to expand...


Are you saying whites fund the school and should have control over the band members??   Gee, the NFL has all white owners.


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> it's a  FAD    like wearing sandals and getting pierced ears was for teenaged girls in the 1960s.    Like tattoos now.   They're ALL DOING IT



Its an extension of the civil rights movement, good for them.


----------



## skookerasbil

more symbolic shit.........nobody is caring anymore. It'd be like me going down to march on Main Street this morning shaking a banana at people about whatever is grieving me at the moment.

Symbolic gestures are ghey


----------



## Penelope

With the war on women and the cut of social programs to give the rich tax cuts, I think many whites should join in.  We have a Pres who was a serial draft dodger, and called McCain a loser, wonder what he called the 4 Seals who died in Niger. Dead losers!


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Kids in high school do NOT have all the rights of adults. But to the point the 1st amendment does NOT protect from consequences of the actions one chooses to make in regards to that right. The school and community have the same right to punish those that do not follow protocol and rules.


----------



## skookerasbil

All these identify politics stunts............supported by the DUMS..........means whites will continue to clean the clocks of the DUMS in elections. They hate this shit........liberals just don't comprehend this dynamic!

Liberals continue to take bows about this symbolic shit........lol.........but the ball isn't being moved a single yard in the real world. Its fascinating............


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

left wing stupidity is spreading like a disease


----------



## Penelope




----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's a  FAD    like wearing sandals and getting pierced ears was for teenaged girls in the 1960s.    Like tattoos now.   They're ALL DOING IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its an extension of the civil rights movement, good for them.
Click to expand...


good call,  penny------dropping acid was ALSO an extension of the civil rights movement ------it was MIND EXPANDING--------My take on dropping acid was not 
"GOOD FOR THEM"


----------



## Likkmee

School is for educating, not playing stupid fucking games. Pathetic.Nice Halloween pic


----------



## Penelope

Remember its the young adults who will be leading this nation someday soon.


----------



## JakeStarkey

skookerasbil said:


> more symbolic shit.........nobody is caring anymore. It'd be like me going down to march on Main Street this morning shaking a banana at people about whatever is grieving me at the moment.
> 
> Symbolic gestures are ghey


Since you are yelling, you care.

It is most noticable on this Board that the Far Right love free speech as long as it is speech with which they agree.  If they don't agree, not so much.  And the Far Right and Alt Right will use violence and mayhem if necessary to squelch free speech they don't like.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

JakeStarkey said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> more symbolic shit.........nobody is caring anymore. It'd be like me going down to march on Main Street this morning shaking a banana at people about whatever is grieving me at the moment.
> 
> Symbolic gestures are ghey
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are yelling, you care.
> 
> It is most noticable on this Board that the Far Right love free speech as long as it is speech with which they agree.  If they don't agree, not so much.  And the Far Right and Alt Right will use violence and mayhem if necessary to squelch free speech they don't like.
Click to expand...

LOL I see the left blaming the right for their own actions again, remind us who paid protestors to attack whom in the last election again?


----------



## Mac1958

It's up to them.

The beauty of freedom of expression, in this particular case, is that we can watch as the country falls to pieces, as some have been hoping.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tipsycatlover said:


> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.


I second this! If it were up to me, their behinds would be booted from the band all together.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Yeah, they have their rights, but so do the rest of us and maybe we shouldn't have to put up with whatever it is that they decide to put out there.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

These HS students do not understand that there are more lightening strike deaths per year than black suspects murdered by Policemen per year.
It's extremely rare.
The Press makes it a big issue because the Democratic Party needs a large Black Voter turn-out on election day.


----------



## Theowl32

I am telling you. The left have control over our culture through the media, EDUCATION system and entertainment industry. 

Does not matter one bit what the truth is. It is always about perception. Since through those institutions they push that America is bad evil and racist, that is what they will all believe. This is the result. 

We are in trouble. The left are not exactly going to relinquish their unreal influence over the young minds through those institutions. Not any time soon. That is for sure.


----------



## JakeStarkey

RetiredGySgt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> more symbolic shit.........nobody is caring anymore. It'd be like me going down to march on Main Street this morning shaking a banana at people about whatever is grieving me at the moment.
> 
> Symbolic gestures are ghey
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are yelling, you care.
> 
> It is most noticable on this Board that the Far Right love free speech as long as it is speech with which they agree.  If they don't agree, not so much.  And the Far Right and Alt Right will use violence and mayhem if necessary to squelch free speech they don't like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I see the left blaming the right for their own actions again, remind us who paid protestors to attack whom in the last election again?
Click to expand...

Remind us who attacked whom in the last election?  It's called context.  And remind us why Charlottesville has taught all of us the right dare not be violent ever again.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

JakeStarkey said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> more symbolic shit.........nobody is caring anymore. It'd be like me going down to march on Main Street this morning shaking a banana at people about whatever is grieving me at the moment.
> 
> Symbolic gestures are ghey
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are yelling, you care.
> 
> It is most noticable on this Board that the Far Right love free speech as long as it is speech with which they agree.  If they don't agree, not so much.  And the Far Right and Alt Right will use violence and mayhem if necessary to squelch free speech they don't like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I see the left blaming the right for their own actions again, remind us who paid protestors to attack whom in the last election again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remind us who attacked whom in the last election?  It's called context.  And remind us why Charlottesville has taught all of us the right dare not be violent ever again.
Click to expand...

Hey dumb ass BOTH sides attacked in Charlottesville.  The left started the fight there and paid the price.


----------



## JakeStarkey

RetiredGySgt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> more symbolic shit.........nobody is caring anymore. It'd be like me going down to march on Main Street this morning shaking a banana at people about whatever is grieving me at the moment.
> 
> Symbolic gestures are ghey
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are yelling, you care.
> 
> It is most noticable on this Board that the Far Right love free speech as long as it is speech with which they agree.  If they don't agree, not so much.  And the Far Right and Alt Right will use violence and mayhem if necessary to squelch free speech they don't like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I see the left blaming the right for their own actions again, remind us who paid protestors to attack whom in the last election again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remind us who attacked whom in the last election?  It's called context.  And remind us why Charlottesville has taught all of us the right dare not be violent ever again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dumb ass BOTH sides attacked in Charlottesville.  The left started the fight there and paid the price.
Click to expand...

You are such a tinybarbie.  The Alt Right got its ass kicked, and then the Alt Right ran away.  They are done.


----------



## danielpalos

MindWars said:


> Iowa marching band walks off field during national anthem
> 
> (By Todd Starnes) Ames High School has the unfortunate distinction of having one of the most un-American marching bands in the nation. More than a dozen members of the band linked arms and walked off the football field Friday night during a performance of “The Star-Spangled Banner.” An untold number of other band members refused to play their instruments. It was absolutely disgraceful. Sickening. The children
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Oh some more ANTI AMERICAN pos losers that need sent over to N. Korea.  Asses like this don't deceiver this Country.


I think I may prefer they elect a captain, and present their grievances in writing; but, continue since the, "show and the militia", must go on.


----------



## MindWars

MarcATL said:


> Good!
> More of this will happen.
> And it should.
> It's not about what you whiner liars think it is.
> The more you lie and say it's TO disrespect the flag, the more it will happen.
> As if the flag is all-important anyway.
> This is good news.



When we're like N. Korea you will be like the twats in Europe who pushed and forced this same bs only to realize forty years later they regretted every moment of it.

Go  live in N . Korea or shed blood for this Country until then most will just say gtf out of our Country.


----------



## MindWars

MarcATL said:


> Good!
> More of this will happen.
> And it should.
> It's not about what you whiner liars think it is.
> The more you lie and say it's TO disrespect the flag, the more it will happen.
> As if the flag is all-important anyway.
> This is good news.




*Bestselling author and filmmaker Dinesh D’Souza spoke withBreitbart News Daily SiriusXM host Raheem Kassam regarding the left’s assault on monuments, including protesters who recently shrouded a statue of Thomas Jefferson at the University of Virginia in black.*


*He also said that he’s proud to expose George Soros’s Nazi connections from when he was a teenager and that he’s now supporting Antifa.


*
*D’Souza: The Left Isn't Just Tearing Down History, They're Rewriting It*


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Penelope said:


> Its an extension of the civil rights movement, good for them.


If those blacks are treating this as an extension of the Civil Right movement, instead of kneeling, they would be WILLING to face clubs and police dogs to fight for their perceived lack of equality.   Your statement as usual is total bullshit.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Penelope said:


>


Thank you for identifying the guilty.


----------



## Penelope

AvgGuyIA said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its an extension of the civil rights movement, good for them.
> 
> 
> 
> If those blacks are treating this as an extension of the Civil Right movement, instead of kneeling, they would be WILLING to face clubs and police dogs to fight for their perceived lack of equality.   Your statement as usual is total bullshit.
Click to expand...


Wow, you have really put your foot in your mouth, now you understand why its continuing.


----------



## Penelope

MindWars said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good!
> More of this will happen.
> And it should.
> It's not about what you whiner liars think it is.
> The more you lie and say it's TO disrespect the flag, the more it will happen.
> As if the flag is all-important anyway.
> This is good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bestselling author and filmmaker Dinesh D’Souza spoke withBreitbart News Daily SiriusXM host Raheem Kassam regarding the left’s assault on monuments, including protesters who recently shrouded a statue of Thomas Jefferson at the University of Virginia in black.*
> 
> 
> *He also said that he’s proud to expose George Soros’s Nazi connections from when he was a teenager and that he’s now supporting Antifa.*
> 
> 
> 
> *D’Souza: The Left Isn't Just Tearing Down History, They're Rewriting It*
Click to expand...


Who.  So much for a best selling author.  Anyone who leaves the RCC and becomes an Evan like Pence is full of it. they are CINOs.


----------



## Roudy

Yet another educational institution infected with the cancer of Leftist ideology.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Mac1958 said:


> It's up to them.
> 
> The beauty of freedom of expression, in this particular case, is that we can watch as the country falls to pieces, as some have been hoping.


Dan Simmons published an Alt Rightesque novel, _Flashback_, in 2011 of a post-fall America.  Lotta of fun to read, but Simmons, like most Alt Right, are gloomy wonks not well grounded in reality.


----------



## JakeStarkey

AvgGuyIA said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its an extension of the civil rights movement, good for them.
> 
> 
> 
> If those blacks are treating this as an extension of the Civil Right movement, instead of kneeling, they would be WILLING to face clubs and police dogs to fight for their perceived lack of equality.   Your statement as usual is total bullshit.
Click to expand...

Fallacy of false standards.


----------



## Weatherman2020

MarcATL said:


> Good!
> More of this will happen.
> And it should.
> It's not about what you whiner liars think it is.
> The more you lie and say it's TO disrespect the flag, the more it will happen.
> As if the flag is all-important anyway.
> This is good news.


Why is it good news?  Tell us what’s accomplished. 
If you can.


----------



## JakeStarkey

weatherman can't show that what the band did was unAmerican.

Hint: it was not unAmerican.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

thetor said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
Click to expand...

You're as stupid as they are. Protesting against the right to protest. Dont you see how abjectly _stupid_ that is?


----------



## WEATHER53

As stunning as it is to liberals freedom of speech means freedom to say that your speach (and actions) SUCK
Liberals live in the feelings fantasy that speech is a one way street, content of which is determined and controlled by them


----------



## Weatherman2020

JakeStarkey said:


> weatherman can't show that what the band did was unAmerican.
> 
> Hint: it was not unAmerican.


As predicted, the left have no clue as to what their anti-American behavior accomplishes.


----------



## MarcATL

AvgGuyIA said:


> I don't pay taxes for Iowa schools to teach and encourage disrespect for our Country.  Somebody needs to be fired and the band disbanded.


Good luck with that snowflake.


----------



## MarcATL

MindWars said:


> When we're like N. Korea you will be like the twats in Europe who pushed and forced this same bs only to realize forty years later they regretted every moment of it.
> 
> Go  live in N . Korea or shed blood for this Country until then most will just say gtf out of our Country.


Say...when did you serve?


----------



## MarcATL

Weatherman2020 said:


> Why is it good news?  *Tell us what’s accomplished. *
> If you can.


Sure...

I'm going with the old "anything that pisses off self-proclaimed conservatives MUST be a good thing" answer.


----------



## saveliberty

MarcATL said:


> Good!
> More of this will happen.
> And it should.
> It's not about what you whiner liars think it is.
> The more you lie and say it's TO disrespect the flag, the more it will happen.
> As if the flag is all-important anyway.
> This is good news.



Yes, because these protests have changed the nation and everything is getting fixed as we type....

In truth it fixes nothing and just further divides the country.  Grow up and use the system to effect change.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Weatherman2020 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good!
> More of this will happen.
> And it should.
> It's not about what you whiner liars think it is.
> The more you lie and say it's TO disrespect the flag, the more it will happen.
> As if the flag is all-important anyway.
> This is good news.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it good news?  Tell us what’s accomplished.
> If you can.
Click to expand...


It accomplishes the same thing the pampered thugs in the NFL does doing it....not a damn thing


----------



## Weatherman2020

MarcATL said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it good news?  *Tell us what’s accomplished. *
> If you can.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure...
> 
> I'm going with the old "anything that pisses off self-proclaimed conservatives MUST be a good thing" answer.
Click to expand...

Well, obviously the left have no clue how they got Trump in the White House.


----------



## Weatherman2020

SassyIrishLass said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good!
> More of this will happen.
> And it should.
> It's not about what you whiner liars think it is.
> The more you lie and say it's TO disrespect the flag, the more it will happen.
> As if the flag is all-important anyway.
> This is good news.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it good news?  Tell us what’s accomplished.
> If you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It accomplishes the same thing the pampered thugs in the NFL does doing it....not a damn thing
Click to expand...

The left are already campaigning for Trumps re-election.


----------



## WEATHER53

There is no cause but just fake complaint. Fake is their platform


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Weatherman2020 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good!
> More of this will happen.
> And it should.
> It's not about what you whiner liars think it is.
> The more you lie and say it's TO disrespect the flag, the more it will happen.
> As if the flag is all-important anyway.
> This is good news.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it good news?  Tell us what’s accomplished.
> If you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It accomplishes the same thing the pampered thugs in the NFL does doing it....not a damn thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left are already campaigning for Trumps re-election.
Click to expand...


They'd be wise to realize why he won the first time


----------



## jillian

MindWars said:


> Iowa marching band walks off field during national anthem
> 
> (By Todd Starnes) Ames High School has the unfortunate distinction of having one of the most un-American marching bands in the nation. More than a dozen members of the band linked arms and walked off the football field Friday night during a performance of “The Star-Spangled Banner.” An untold number of other band members refused to play their instruments. It was absolutely disgraceful. Sickening. The children
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Oh some more ANTI AMERICAN pos losers that need sent over to N. Korea.  Asses like this don't deceiver this Country.



endtimes headlines? lololololololololololololololol


----------



## Weatherman2020

SassyIrishLass said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good!
> More of this will happen.
> And it should.
> It's not about what you whiner liars think it is.
> The more you lie and say it's TO disrespect the flag, the more it will happen.
> As if the flag is all-important anyway.
> This is good news.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it good news?  Tell us what’s accomplished.
> If you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It accomplishes the same thing the pampered thugs in the NFL does doing it....not a damn thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left are already campaigning for Trumps re-election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'd be wise to realize why he won the first time
Click to expand...

It’s been 11 months, the left lack the ability to learn from their mistakes.


----------



## jillian

SassyIrishLass said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good!
> More of this will happen.
> And it should.
> It's not about what you whiner liars think it is.
> The more you lie and say it's TO disrespect the flag, the more it will happen.
> As if the flag is all-important anyway.
> This is good news.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it good news?  Tell us what’s accomplished.
> If you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It accomplishes the same thing the pampered thugs in the NFL does doing it....not a damn thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left are already campaigning for Trumps re-election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'd be wise to realize why he won the first time
Click to expand...


he got 70,000 votes in 3 states.... maybe. *shrug*

he got 3,000,000 fewer votes and has about a 30% approval rating.

most of the country thinks he's incompetent.

so how was he elected... .rightwingnut trumptard bigoted white trash.


----------



## MindWars

MarcATL said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> When we're like N. Korea you will be like the twats in Europe who pushed and forced this same bs only to realize forty years later they regretted every moment of it.
> 
> Go  live in N . Korea or shed blood for this Country until then most will just say gtf out of our Country.
> 
> 
> 
> Say...when did you serve?
Click to expand...




when you marry it, you are in it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

jillian said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good!
> More of this will happen.
> And it should.
> It's not about what you whiner liars think it is.
> The more you lie and say it's TO disrespect the flag, the more it will happen.
> As if the flag is all-important anyway.
> This is good news.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it good news?  Tell us what’s accomplished.
> If you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It accomplishes the same thing the pampered thugs in the NFL does doing it....not a damn thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left are already campaigning for Trumps re-election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'd be wise to realize why he won the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he got 70,000 votes in 3 states.... maybe. *shrug*
> 
> he got 3,000,000 fewer votes and has about a 30% approval rating.
> 
> most of the country thinks he's incompetent.
> 
> so how was he elected... .rightwingnut trumptard bigoted white trash.
Click to expand...


Oh shut up you miserable fraud. Go play pretend Perry Mason.

These dumbasses kneeling only deserve ridicule and mocking


----------



## Weatherman2020

jillian said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good!
> More of this will happen.
> And it should.
> It's not about what you whiner liars think it is.
> The more you lie and say it's TO disrespect the flag, the more it will happen.
> As if the flag is all-important anyway.
> This is good news.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it good news?  Tell us what’s accomplished.
> If you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It accomplishes the same thing the pampered thugs in the NFL does doing it....not a damn thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left are already campaigning for Trumps re-election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'd be wise to realize why he won the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he got 70,000 votes in 3 states.... maybe. *shrug*
> 
> he got 3,000,000 fewer votes and has about a 30% approval rating.
> 
> most of the country thinks he's incompetent.
> 
> so how was he elected... .rightwingnut trumptard bigoted white trash.
Click to expand...

What color is the sky in your bubble world?
And nobody gives a crap about 5 counties in Leftard KKKalifornia think.


----------



## MindWars

*Now I watch multi-millionaire athletes who never did anything in their lives but play a game, disrespect what brave Americans fought and died for. They are essentially spitting in the faces and on the graves of real men, men who have actually done something for this country beside playing with a ball and believing they’re something special! They’re not! My Marines and Soldiers were!*

Must Read: Retired Marine Destroys NFL Players Who Disrespect America's VETERANS


----------



## JQPublic1

K9Buck said:


> Every Republican could vanish and, in twenty years, black America would remain the crime-ridden shithole that it is today.


If Black America is a shithole what ha e the republicans done over the last 60 years to. bring change. The truth is...Black America, as you call it, is not a shithole. Most blacks are living decent productive lives and a good many are living the American dream. I don't know where you're getting your information about the blacks, but you need to put those early 20th century resources down and pick up something more contemporary.


----------



## jillian

SassyIrishLass said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it good news?  Tell us what’s accomplished.
> If you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It accomplishes the same thing the pampered thugs in the NFL does doing it....not a damn thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left are already campaigning for Trumps re-election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'd be wise to realize why he won the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he got 70,000 votes in 3 states.... maybe. *shrug*
> 
> he got 3,000,000 fewer votes and has about a 30% approval rating.
> 
> most of the country thinks he's incompetent.
> 
> so how was he elected... .rightwingnut trumptard bigoted white trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh shut up you miserable fraud. Go play pretend Perry Mason.
> 
> These dumbasses kneeling only deserve ridicule and mocking
Click to expand...


awwwww... truth hurts, trumptard snowflake?

be quiet and go back to your trailer


----------



## saveliberty

jillian said:


> he got 70,000 votes in 3 states.... maybe. *shrug*
> 
> he got 3,000,000 fewer votes and has about a 30% approval rating.
> 
> most of the country thinks he's incompetent.
> 
> so how was he elected... .*rightwingnut trumptard bigoted white trash*.



Almost half the country, get a clue.


----------



## jillian

saveliberty said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> he got 70,000 votes in 3 states.... maybe. *shrug*
> 
> he got 3,000,000 fewer votes and has about a 30% approval rating.
> 
> most of the country thinks he's incompetent.
> 
> so how was he elected... .*rightwingnut trumptard bigoted white trash*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost half the country, get a clue.
Click to expand...


no... about 48% of the ELECTORATE... which is not half the country.

has about a 1/3 approval rating.

but nice try


----------



## WEATHER53

Most blacks do not live lives of nobility
70% are either unemployed, incarcerated, on government assistance, undereducated, with child but unmarried, drug and/or alcohol addicted
Liberals believe these facts to be racist but really the facts are disruptive of their feelings driven fantasies


----------



## RetiredGySgt

jillian said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It accomplishes the same thing the pampered thugs in the NFL does doing it....not a damn thing
> 
> 
> 
> The left are already campaigning for Trumps re-election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'd be wise to realize why he won the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he got 70,000 votes in 3 states.... maybe. *shrug*
> 
> he got 3,000,000 fewer votes and has about a 30% approval rating.
> 
> most of the country thinks he's incompetent.
> 
> so how was he elected... .rightwingnut trumptard bigoted white trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh shut up you miserable fraud. Go play pretend Perry Mason.
> 
> These dumbasses kneeling only deserve ridicule and mocking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awwwww... truth hurts, trumptard snowflake?
> 
> be quiet and go back to your trailer
Click to expand...

Trump won because you dumb asses keep doing the same stupid ignorant shit that pisses of middle America. Keep it up and yu will keep losing.


----------



## saveliberty

jillian said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> he got 70,000 votes in 3 states.... maybe. *shrug*
> 
> he got 3,000,000 fewer votes and has about a 30% approval rating.
> 
> most of the country thinks he's incompetent.
> 
> so how was he elected... .*rightwingnut trumptard bigoted white trash*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost half the country, get a clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no... about 48% of the ELECTORATE... which is not half the country.
> 
> has about a 1/3 approval rating.
> 
> but nice try
Click to expand...


Approval ratings have nothing to do with governing.  48% IS about half or are you math challenged as well?


----------



## Weatherman2020

jillian said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good!
> More of this will happen.
> And it should.
> It's not about what you whiner liars think it is.
> The more you lie and say it's TO disrespect the flag, the more it will happen.
> As if the flag is all-important anyway.
> This is good news.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it good news?  Tell us what’s accomplished.
> If you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It accomplishes the same thing the pampered thugs in the NFL does doing it....not a damn thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left are already campaigning for Trumps re-election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'd be wise to realize why he won the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he got 70,000 votes in 3 states.... maybe. *shrug*
> 
> he got 3,000,000 fewer votes and has about a 30% approval rating.
> 
> most of the country thinks he's incompetent.
> 
> so how was he elected... .rightwingnut trumptard bigoted white trash.
Click to expand...

And the Cubs outscored the Nationals 20-17 yet the Cubs won the series.


----------



## The Derp

MindWars said:


> Oh some more ANTI AMERICAN pos losers that need sent over to N. Korea.  Asses like this don't deceiver this Country.



Only fascists believe that loyalty is contingent on ritual.


----------



## The Derp

Chuz Life said:


> The right to free speech does not come with any guarantees that protect against any consequences of that speech.



Exactly.  So knowing that, these players do it anyway...proving that this is a substantive issue for them, so they're not doing this for personal, selfish reasons like you would.


----------



## The Derp

K9Buck said:


> Every Republican could vanish and, in twenty years, black America would remain the crime-ridden shithole that it is today.



I say let's prove this theory.


----------



## The Derp

Tipsycatlover said:


> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.



Why's that?  Because it discomforts _*you*_ to know some kids in the middle of the country are doing something?  They don't work for you.  Your comfort is no one's concern.  You are not remarkable, unique, or whatever bullshit your parents fed you.  Check your entitlement and privilege, and go fuck yourself.


----------



## The Derp

WEATHER53 said:


> Most blacks do not live lives of nobility
> 70% are either unemployed, incarcerated, on government assistance, undereducated, with child but unmarried, drug and/or alcohol addicted Liberals believe these facts to be racist but really the facts are disruptive of their feelings driven fantasies



Even if that were the case, which it's not, your lack of empathy or solutions belies the fact that you're just a thoughtless bigot with unearned entitlement.  You haven't _*earned*_ these opinions you have.  You've just been given them because of your privilege.  But your whiny entitlement at being discomforted over an anthem protest shows just how empty and hollow a person you really are.  There's nothing going on there beneath the surface; you're just a posturing, insecure jackass that no one cares about.


----------



## JakeStarkey

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're as stupid as they are. Protesting against the right to protest. Dont you see how abjectly _stupid_ that is?
Click to expand...

That is just what the Far Right does: protest against the right to protest.


----------



## jillian

Weatherman2020 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it good news?  Tell us what’s accomplished.
> If you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It accomplishes the same thing the pampered thugs in the NFL does doing it....not a damn thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left are already campaigning for Trumps re-election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'd be wise to realize why he won the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he got 70,000 votes in 3 states.... maybe. *shrug*
> 
> he got 3,000,000 fewer votes and has about a 30% approval rating.
> 
> most of the country thinks he's incompetent.
> 
> so how was he elected... .rightwingnut trumptard bigoted white trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the Cubs outscored the Nationals 20-17 yet the Cubs won the series.
Click to expand...


another rightwingnut false equivalency.

try again


----------



## Sunni Man

jillian said:


> so how was he elected... .rightwingnut trumptard bigoted white trash.


He was elected because Hillary spouted the same bigoted hatred as you towards half of our nation's citizens.   .....


----------



## bodecea

MindWars said:


> Iowa marching band walks off field during national anthem
> 
> (By Todd Starnes) Ames High School has the unfortunate distinction of having one of the most un-American marching bands in the nation. More than a dozen members of the band linked arms and walked off the football field Friday night during a performance of “The Star-Spangled Banner.” An untold number of other band members refused to play their instruments. It was absolutely disgraceful. Sickening. The children
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Oh some more ANTI AMERICAN pos losers that need sent over to N. Korea.  Asses like this don't deceiver this Country.


How dare these students stand up against police brutality!!!!!!?


----------



## The Derp

JakeStarkey said:


> That is just what the Far Right does: protest against the right to protest.



They do that because they're too _*chickenshit*_ to listen.  Conservatives live entirely on _*fear*_.  *Fear* guides every decision they make, every ignorant remark they spew forth, every bullshit position they have.  

Conservatives are cowards.


----------



## The Derp

Sunni Man said:


> He was elected because Hillary spouted the same bigoted hatred as you towards half of our nation's citizens.   .....



No she didn't.  She just called you a "deplorable", which you are.  But because down is up in Conservatardia, you wear that like a badge of honor.


----------



## The Derp

No one gives a shit about Conservative feelings enough to care how they react to people protesting police brutality by refusing to take part in ritualistic patriotism.  Conservatives make a big deal about this so that people will care about their thoughts and feelings.  Don't give them that satisfaction. * 

Conservatives haven't earned*_* the entitlement to whine about protesting*_.


----------



## ClosedCaption

MindWars said:


> Iowa marching band walks off field during national anthem
> 
> (By Todd Starnes) Ames High School has the unfortunate distinction of having one of the most un-American marching bands in the nation. More than a dozen members of the band linked arms and walked off the football field Friday night during a performance of “The Star-Spangled Banner.” An untold number of other band members refused to play their instruments. It was absolutely disgraceful. Sickening. The children
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Oh some more ANTI AMERICAN pos losers that need sent over to N. Korea.  Asses like this don't deceiver this Country.



Tell everyone your defense of police abusing their authority.  If you can't then stfu about the protests.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Penelope said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its an extension of the civil rights movement, good for them.
> 
> 
> 
> If those blacks are treating this as an extension of the Civil Right movement, instead of kneeling, they would be WILLING to face clubs and police dogs to fight for their perceived lack of equality.   Your statement as usual is total bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you have really put your foot in your mouth, now you understand why its continuing.
Click to expand...

I am spot on in my assessment.  The players who are blacks choice of resistance are fucking cowardly wimps compared to the Selma marchers. If we are once again in the time of Jim Crowe, then face a police dog without raising a fist.


----------



## MarcATL

Weatherman2020 said:


> Well, obviously the left have no clue how they got Trump in the White House.


OK, well do you care to explain it to us?


----------



## Weatherman2020

MarcATL said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, obviously the left have no clue how they got Trump in the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, well do you care to explain it to us?
Click to expand...

Telling a rock is more productive.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

MarcATL said:


> I'm going with the old "anything that pisses off self-proclaimed conservatives MUST be a good thing" answer.


IOW you have no core values other than your black power fascism.

Heil yourself.


----------



## MarcATL

MindWars 
So you're married to a soldier boy? You know, self-proclaimed conservatives don't like women nor gays in combat, so it must be a soldier boy that you're married to...right?


----------



## The Derp

AvgGuyIA said:


> I am spot on in my assessment.  The players who are blacks choice of resistance are fucking cowardly wimps compared to the Selma marchers. If we are once again in the time of Jim Crowe, then face a police dog without raising a fist.



So...


The Selma marchers were beaten and attacked by racist Conservatives.
MLK and Malcolm X, who both took very different paths toward achieving the same goal, were both assassinated
The protesters in Baltimore and St. Louis are called "thugs and rioters", regardless of whether or not any property was damaged (bullshit excuse to invalidate their grievances, there)
When NFLers take a knee, you scream about how your panties are all twisted and how they're disrespecting your personal sensibilities

So it doesn't seem like black people have any right to protest in any way in this country, mostly because people like you don't want to even listen to their grievances.

So if you don't want to listen to their grievances, *why the fuck should they listen to your bullshit!?!?!?!?!*


----------



## ClosedCaption

AvgGuyIA said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its an extension of the civil rights movement, good for them.
> 
> 
> 
> If those blacks are treating this as an extension of the Civil Right movement, instead of kneeling, they would be WILLING to face clubs and police dogs to fight for their perceived lack of equality.   Your statement as usual is total bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you have really put your foot in your mouth, now you understand why its continuing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am spot on in my assessment.  The players who are blacks choice of resistance are fucking cowardly wimps compared to the Selma marchers. If we are once again in the time of Jim Crowe, then face a police dog without raising a fist.
Click to expand...


You want people to consider facing down dogs because you say so from your couch?  Lmao!


----------



## jillian

Weatherman2020 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, obviously the left have no clue how they got Trump in the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, well do you care to explain it to us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Telling a rock is more productive.
Click to expand...


I did tell y'all, moron.

you just don't like the answer


----------



## MarcATL

RetiredGySgt said:


> Trump won because you dumb asses keep doing the same stupid ignorant shit that pisses of middle America. Keep it up and yu will keep losing.


And you keep up the concern trolling for the well being of the Democratic party. It's "working."

LoLz!!!


----------



## busybee01

MindWars said:


> Iowa marching band walks off field during national anthem
> 
> (By Todd Starnes) Ames High School has the unfortunate distinction of having one of the most un-American marching bands in the nation. More than a dozen members of the band linked arms and walked off the football field Friday night during a performance of “The Star-Spangled Banner.” An untold number of other band members refused to play their instruments. It was absolutely disgraceful. Sickening. The children
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Oh some more ANTI AMERICAN pos losers that need sent over to N. Korea.  Asses like this don't deceiver this Country.



You are the one who is anti-America. Trump is responsible for this as he has used it to divide America. You are the one who needs to be sent to North Korea.


----------



## MarcATL

The Derp said:


> So...
> 
> 
> The Selma marchers were beaten and attacked by racist Conservatives.
> MLK and Malcolm X, who both took very different paths toward achieving the same goal, were both assassinated
> The protesters in Baltimore and St. Louis are called "thugs and rioters", regardless of whether or not any property was damaged (bullshit excuse to invalidate their grievances, there)
> When NFLers take a knee, you scream about how your panties are all twisted and how they're disrespecting your personal sensibilities
> 
> So it doesn't seem like black people have any right to protest in any way in this country, mostly because people like you don't want to even listen to their grievances.
> 
> So if you don't want to listen to their grievances, *why the fuck should they listen to your bullshit!?!?!?!?!*


----------



## busybee01

AvgGuyIA said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good!
> More of this will happen.
> And it should.
> It's not about what you whiner liars think it is.
> The more you lie and say it's TO disrespect the flag, the more it will happen.
> As if the flag is all-important anyway.
> This is good news.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't pay taxes for Iowa schools to teach and encourage disrespect for our Country.  Somebody needs to be fired and the band disbanded.
Click to expand...


By doing so, you are the one who is disrespecting the Country. I have no respect for a country that is led by Trump. Trump is a thug.


----------



## JakeStarkey

AvgGuyIA said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its an extension of the civil rights movement, good for them.
> 
> 
> 
> If those blacks are treating this as an extension of the Civil Right movement, instead of kneeling, they would be WILLING to face clubs and police dogs to fight for their perceived lack of equality.   Your statement as usual is total bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you have really put your foot in your mouth, now you understand why its continuing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am spot on in my assessment.  The players who are blacks choice of resistance are fucking cowardly wimps compared to the Selma marchers. If we are once again in the time of Jim Crowe, then face a police dog without raising a fist.
Click to expand...

Is your head hurting today?


----------



## busybee01

RetiredGySgt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> more symbolic shit.........nobody is caring anymore. It'd be like me going down to march on Main Street this morning shaking a banana at people about whatever is grieving me at the moment.
> 
> Symbolic gestures are ghey
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are yelling, you care.
> 
> It is most noticable on this Board that the Far Right love free speech as long as it is speech with which they agree.  If they don't agree, not so much.  And the Far Right and Alt Right will use violence and mayhem if necessary to squelch free speech they don't like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I see the left blaming the right for their own actions again, remind us who paid protestors to attack whom in the last election again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remind us who attacked whom in the last election?  It's called context.  And remind us why Charlottesville has taught all of us the right dare not be violent ever again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dumb ass BOTH sides attacked in Charlottesville.  The left started the fight there and paid the price.
Click to expand...


The left did not start it. The alt-right attacked. You clearly are a supporter of white supremacists.


----------



## busybee01

Roudy said:


> Yet another educational institution infected with the cancer of Leftist ideology.



I guess free speech has no place in the alt right except when they want to.


----------



## The Derp

Their white, Conservative racial resentment comes from the fact that they simply cannot accept that a black man has greater power to get his message out than they do at denying it.


----------



## busybee01

MindWars said:


> *Now I watch multi-millionaire athletes who never did anything in their lives but play a game, disrespect what brave Americans fought and died for. They are essentially spitting in the faces and on the graves of real men, men who have actually done something for this country beside playing with a ball and believing they’re something special! They’re not! My Marines and Soldiers were!*
> 
> Must Read: Retired Marine Destroys NFL Players Who Disrespect America's VETERANS



I am a veteran and I disagree. No one is spitting in anyone's face. Their right to protest is what we were protecting. The anthem is just a series of notes and words strung together and that is all.

'Those Kids Have Every Right to Protest.' 97-Year-Old WWII Vet Kneels to Support NFL Players


----------



## Correll

busybee01 said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good!
> More of this will happen.
> And it should.
> It's not about what you whiner liars think it is.
> The more you lie and say it's TO disrespect the flag, the more it will happen.
> As if the flag is all-important anyway.
> This is good news.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't pay taxes for Iowa schools to teach and encourage disrespect for our Country.  Somebody needs to be fired and the band disbanded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By doing so, you are the one who is disrespecting the Country. I have no respect for a country that is led by Trump. Trump is a thug.
Click to expand...



Your side are the thugs.


----------



## Correll

busybee01 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> more symbolic shit.........nobody is caring anymore. It'd be like me going down to march on Main Street this morning shaking a banana at people about whatever is grieving me at the moment.
> 
> Symbolic gestures are ghey
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are yelling, you care.
> 
> It is most noticable on this Board that the Far Right love free speech as long as it is speech with which they agree.  If they don't agree, not so much.  And the Far Right and Alt Right will use violence and mayhem if necessary to squelch free speech they don't like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I see the left blaming the right for their own actions again, remind us who paid protestors to attack whom in the last election again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remind us who attacked whom in the last election?  It's called context.  And remind us why Charlottesville has taught all of us the right dare not be violent ever again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dumb ass BOTH sides attacked in Charlottesville.  The left started the fight there and paid the price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The left did not start it. The alt-right attacked. You clearly are a supporter of white supremacists.
Click to expand...



LOL!!!!


Sure, that's why all the antifa wore masks, because they weren't planning on committing crimes.

Wait...


----------



## busybee01

RetiredGySgt said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left are already campaigning for Trumps re-election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They'd be wise to realize why he won the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he got 70,000 votes in 3 states.... maybe. *shrug*
> 
> he got 3,000,000 fewer votes and has about a 30% approval rating.
> 
> most of the country thinks he's incompetent.
> 
> so how was he elected... .rightwingnut trumptard bigoted white trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh shut up you miserable fraud. Go play pretend Perry Mason.
> 
> These dumbasses kneeling only deserve ridicule and mocking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awwwww... truth hurts, trumptard snowflake?
> 
> be quiet and go back to your trailer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won because you dumb asses keep doing the same stupid ignorant shit that pisses of middle America. Keep it up and yu will keep losing.
Click to expand...


Trump won because he was not Clinton and that is it.


----------



## Correll

The Derp said:


> Their white, Conservative racial resentment comes from the fact that they simply cannot accept that a black man has greater power to get his message out than they do at denying it.




Your racist delusion that this is about race is you being a race baiting ass.


----------



## Correll

busybee01 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> They'd be wise to realize why he won the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he got 70,000 votes in 3 states.... maybe. *shrug*
> 
> he got 3,000,000 fewer votes and has about a 30% approval rating.
> 
> most of the country thinks he's incompetent.
> 
> so how was he elected... .rightwingnut trumptard bigoted white trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh shut up you miserable fraud. Go play pretend Perry Mason.
> 
> These dumbasses kneeling only deserve ridicule and mocking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awwwww... truth hurts, trumptard snowflake?
> 
> be quiet and go back to your trailer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won because you dumb asses keep doing the same stupid ignorant shit that pisses of middle America. Keep it up and yu will keep losing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump won because he was not Clinton and that is it.
Click to expand...



HIs trade plank flipped the Rust Belt.


----------



## busybee01

Correll said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good!
> More of this will happen.
> And it should.
> It's not about what you whiner liars think it is.
> The more you lie and say it's TO disrespect the flag, the more it will happen.
> As if the flag is all-important anyway.
> This is good news.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't pay taxes for Iowa schools to teach and encourage disrespect for our Country.  Somebody needs to be fired and the band disbanded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By doing so, you are the one who is disrespecting the Country. I have no respect for a country that is led by Trump. Trump is a thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your side are the thugs.
Click to expand...


You are the thug. These are your friends not mine.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Correll said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are yelling, you care.
> 
> It is most noticable on this Board that the Far Right love free speech as long as it is speech with which they agree.  If they don't agree, not so much.  And the Far Right and Alt Right will use violence and mayhem if necessary to squelch free speech they don't like.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I see the left blaming the right for their own actions again, remind us who paid protestors to attack whom in the last election again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remind us who attacked whom in the last election?  It's called context.  And remind us why Charlottesville has taught all of us the right dare not be violent ever again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dumb ass BOTH sides attacked in Charlottesville.  The left started the fight there and paid the price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The left did not start it. The alt-right attacked. You clearly are a supporter of white supremacists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> Sure, that's why all the antifa wore masks, because they weren't planning on committing crimes.
> 
> Wait...
Click to expand...

Versus:


----------



## busybee01

Correll said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> he got 70,000 votes in 3 states.... maybe. *shrug*
> 
> he got 3,000,000 fewer votes and has about a 30% approval rating.
> 
> most of the country thinks he's incompetent.
> 
> so how was he elected... .rightwingnut trumptard bigoted white trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shut up you miserable fraud. Go play pretend Perry Mason.
> 
> These dumbasses kneeling only deserve ridicule and mocking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awwwww... truth hurts, trumptard snowflake?
> 
> be quiet and go back to your trailer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won because you dumb asses keep doing the same stupid ignorant shit that pisses of middle America. Keep it up and yu will keep losing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump won because he was not Clinton and that is it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HIs trade plank flipped the Rust Belt.
Click to expand...


Not really. 25% of the voters voted against Clinton. 

Trump won Michigan largely because of low black turnout. In Ohio, she was unpopular. She got fewer votes than Romney did in 2012 and McCain got in 2008. Low black turnout in Pennsylvania also hurt Clinton. If Romney had started out with the number of votes that he got in 2012, he would have started with 262 electoral votes.


----------



## K9Buck

[QUOTE="JQPublic1, I don't know where you're getting your information about the black...[/QUOTE]

FBI crime stats.


----------



## K9Buck

It's Republicans fault that south Chicago is more dangerous than Afghanistan?  Lol.


----------



## busybee01

Correll said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are yelling, you care.
> 
> It is most noticable on this Board that the Far Right love free speech as long as it is speech with which they agree.  If they don't agree, not so much.  And the Far Right and Alt Right will use violence and mayhem if necessary to squelch free speech they don't like.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I see the left blaming the right for their own actions again, remind us who paid protestors to attack whom in the last election again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remind us who attacked whom in the last election?  It's called context.  And remind us why Charlottesville has taught all of us the right dare not be violent ever again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dumb ass BOTH sides attacked in Charlottesville.  The left started the fight there and paid the price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The left did not start it. The alt-right attacked. You clearly are a supporter of white supremacists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> Sure, that's why all the antifa wore masks, because they weren't planning on committing crimes.
> 
> Wait...
Click to expand...


Everyone who disagrees with you is antifa.


----------



## thetor

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're as stupid as they are. Protesting against the right to protest. Dont you see how abjectly _stupid_ that is?
Click to expand...

Well I don't have my nose rammed up Trumps Asshole like you BROWN NOSE,your prose is Stupidity Personified...Get a Life


----------



## AvgGuyIA

jillian said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good!
> More of this will happen.
> And it should.
> It's not about what you whiner liars think it is.
> The more you lie and say it's TO disrespect the flag, the more it will happen.
> As if the flag is all-important anyway.
> This is good news.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it good news?  Tell us what’s accomplished.
> If you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It accomplishes the same thing the pampered thugs in the NFL does doing it....not a damn thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left are already campaigning for Trumps re-election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'd be wise to realize why he won the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he got 70,000 votes in 3 states.... maybe. *shrug*
> 
> he got 3,000,000 fewer votes and has about a 30% approval rating.
> 
> most of the country thinks he's incompetent.
> 
> so how was he elected... .rightwingnut trumptard bigoted white trash.
Click to expand...

When are you going to blame that retard you ran who didn't bother to go to Wisconsin when her political genius husband told the campaign she needs to go there? The extra three million came from two states she already bagged.  BTW! President Trump has 57% approval.   Most Americans couldn't give a shut about politics and couldn't tell you who the VP is and could easily be fooled that Obama is still president.  Fucking morons educated by liberals.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

The Derp said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am spot on in my assessment.  The players who are blacks choice of resistance are fucking cowardly wimps compared to the Selma marchers. If we are once again in the time of Jim Crowe, then face a police dog without raising a fist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...
> 
> 
> The Selma marchers were beaten and attacked by racist Conservatives.
> MLK and Malcolm X, who both took very different paths toward achieving the same goal, were both assassinated
> The protesters in Baltimore and St. Louis are called "thugs and rioters", regardless of whether or not any property was damaged (bullshit excuse to invalidate their grievances, there)
> When NFLers take a knee, you scream about how your panties are all twisted and how they're disrespecting your personal sensibilities
> 
> So it doesn't seem like black people have any right to protest in any way in this country, mostly because people like you don't want to even listen to their grievances.
> 
> So if you don't want to listen to their grievances, *why the fuck should they listen to your bullshit!?!?!?!?!*
Click to expand...

the Selma marchers met up with Democrats!  You own that heritage.  Racist Democrats would never join the GOP who Freed the slaves and brought about Civil Rights.  BLM is based on the lie of Hands Up, Don't Shoot. Even the liberal media acknowledges that.  Blacks are being trouble makers and this protest will not end well for the Players.  

And the AntiFa-uck Ups are going to get theirs too.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

busybee01 said:


> By doing so, you are the one who is disrespecting the Country. I have no respect for a country that is led by Trump. Trump is a thug.


And he is cleaning the clocks of the Democrats every day.


----------



## The Derp

Correll said:


> Your racist delusion that this is about race is you being a race baiting ass.



Conservatives are in a tizzy because successful black men are using their platform to drive a conversation about racism, and there's nothing they can do to silence them.

So Conservatives pretend it's about anything other than what it's about, that way they don't have to reconcile the argument the players are making.


----------



## The Derp

Correll said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their white, Conservative racial resentment comes from the fact that they simply cannot accept that a black man has greater power to get his message out than they do at denying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your racist delusion that this is about race is you being a race baiting ass.
Click to expand...


Now it becomes more obvious that I hit the nail right on the head.


----------



## Correll

busybee01 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good!
> More of this will happen.
> And it should.
> It's not about what you whiner liars think it is.
> The more you lie and say it's TO disrespect the flag, the more it will happen.
> As if the flag is all-important anyway.
> This is good news.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't pay taxes for Iowa schools to teach and encourage disrespect for our Country.  Somebody needs to be fired and the band disbanded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By doing so, you are the one who is disrespecting the Country. I have no respect for a country that is led by Trump. Trump is a thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your side are the thugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the thug. These are your friends not mine.
Click to expand...



Nope. THat's the left, with widespread support of the left.


----------



## Correll

busybee01 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shut up you miserable fraud. Go play pretend Perry Mason.
> 
> These dumbasses kneeling only deserve ridicule and mocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awwwww... truth hurts, trumptard snowflake?
> 
> be quiet and go back to your trailer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won because you dumb asses keep doing the same stupid ignorant shit that pisses of middle America. Keep it up and yu will keep losing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump won because he was not Clinton and that is it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HIs trade plank flipped the Rust Belt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. 25% of the voters voted against Clinton.
> 
> Trump won Michigan largely because of low black turnout. In Ohio, she was unpopular. She got fewer votes than Romney did in 2012 and McCain got in 2008. Low black turnout in Pennsylvania also hurt Clinton. If Romney had started out with the number of votes that he got in 2012, he would have started with 262 electoral votes.
Click to expand...




Trump flipped districts that voted for Obama twice by large margins. 

Unless you can show that normal black turnout would have stopped the Rust Belt from flipping, 

my point that Trump's trade plank flipped the Rust Belt stands.


----------



## Correll

busybee01 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I see the left blaming the right for their own actions again, remind us who paid protestors to attack whom in the last election again?
> 
> 
> 
> Remind us who attacked whom in the last election?  It's called context.  And remind us why Charlottesville has taught all of us the right dare not be violent ever again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dumb ass BOTH sides attacked in Charlottesville.  The left started the fight there and paid the price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The left did not start it. The alt-right attacked. You clearly are a supporter of white supremacists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> Sure, that's why all the antifa wore masks, because they weren't planning on committing crimes.
> 
> Wait...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone who disagrees with you is antifa.
Click to expand...




No, antifa is antifa, and you are a supporter of antifa.


----------



## The Derp

AvgGuyIA said:


> the Selma marchers met up with Democrats!  You own that heritage.



Of course, after Civil Rights, the parties flipped identities as Nixon and Reagan drove the Southern Strategy.  You know this, I know this, the world knows this, yet you make it a point to ignore that for the sake of landing a weak, impotent punch in a debate you're losing.  The heritage is that all the people who attacked the Selma marchers identified as Republicans beginning after the 1964 CRA.




AvgGuyIA said:


> Racist Democrats would never join the GOP who Freed the slaves and brought about Civil Rights.



More Democrats voted for Civil Rights than Republicans.  And Conservatives today would have opposed abolition because it was the exercising of federal authority over the states.  Name me one single Conservative who thinks the federal government has broad authority over the states today, and I'll show you an imaginary person that doesn't exist.




AvgGuyIA said:


> BLM is based on the lie of Hands Up, Don't Shoot. Even the liberal media acknowledges that.  Blacks are being trouble makers and this protest will not end well for the Players.



Just because Michael Brown may or may not have had his hands up doesn't change the fact that innocent, unarmed black people are killed by cops seemingly every day in this country, and nothing is being done about it.  The lie is that Conservatives were for Civil Rights.  They weren't.  They never have been.  Conservatives oppose Civil Rights.




AvgGuyIA said:


> And the AntiFa-uck Ups are going to get theirs too.



There would be no antifa without fascists.  So if you want to get rid of antifa, get rid of the fascists they oppose, starting with the Nazis in your own ranks.


----------



## The Derp

Correll said:


> No, antifa is antifa, and you are a supporter of antifa.



Everyone should support antifa because being anti-fascist _*should be your default position*_.

The fact that you think there are "very good" fascists proves the need for antifa.


----------



## The Derp

Correll said:


> Trump flipped districts that voted for Obama twice by large margins.



Maybe he did, maybe he didn't.  With Russia hacking our voting systems, it doesn't take that much strain to think they also hacked our vote totals.

Conservatives wouldn't have won shit without Russia helping them.


----------



## Mac1958

Correll said:


> Nope. THat's the left, with widespread support of the left.


Some completely unsolicited input:  All things considered, I'd think it would be smarter to just ignore all this stuff.
.


----------



## Correll

The Derp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your racist delusion that this is about race is you being a race baiting ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives are in a tizzy because successful black men are using their platform to drive a conversation about racism, and there's nothing they can do to silence them.
> 
> So Conservatives pretend it's about anything other than what it's about, that way they don't have to reconcile the argument the players are making.
Click to expand...



Your pretense that the RIght does not have a history of being  outraged by disrespect of Patriotic symbols, (flag burning, not saluting, singing the anthem really badly, ect) 

is a lie told by a moron aimed at fooling only the most willfully ignorant, ie your lefty allies.



YOu are a race baiting asshole.


----------



## Correll

The Derp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their white, Conservative racial resentment comes from the fact that they simply cannot accept that a black man has greater power to get his message out than they do at denying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your racist delusion that this is about race is you being a race baiting ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now it becomes more obvious that I hit the nail right on the head.
Click to expand...



Standard liberal asshole.

Denial is proof. 

LOL! And you are serious!


Fuck you, you race baiting asshole.


----------



## The Derp

Correll said:


> Your pretense that the RIght does not have a history of being  outraged by disrespect of Patriotic symbols, (flag burning, not saluting, singing the anthem really badly, ect)



That's not my pretense.  My pretense is that some white people feel emasculated by black people exercising a platform to force a national discussion about race, so are doing everything in their power to prevent that conversation.

So you hide behind the flag like a little child hiding behind your mother's skirt.  But you don't need to do that; we already know you're a bunch of cowardly cucks who simply cannot handle the fact that a black man has more power to get his message out than you do at silencing him.  The fact that those black guys had the _*gall*_ to not only be successful, but use their success to spread a message makes you feel inadequate, insecure, and insignificant.  And you know what?  *You are all three of those things.*




Correll said:


> is a lie told by a moron aimed at fooling only the most willfully ignorant, ie your lefty allies.



Go back to Russia you propagandist.


----------



## JakeStarkey

AvgGuyIA continues his nonsense.  Trump's numbers have tanked the last three weeks.

*Polling Data*
*Poll* *Date* *Sample* *Approve* *Disapprove* *Spread*
*RCP Average 9/22 - 10/15 -- 38.6 55.7 -17.1 *
Gallup 10/13 - 10/15 1500 A 36 59 -23
Rasmussen Reports 10/11 - 10/15 1500 LV 43 56 -13
Economist/YouGov 10/7 - 10/10 1278 RV 41 53 -12
Reuters/Ipsos 10/6 - 10/10 1584 A 36 59 -23
Quinnipiac 10/5 - 10/10 1482 RV 38 56 -18
IBD/TIPP 9/29 - 10/8 887 A 33 61 -28
USA Today/Suffolk 9/27 - 10/1 1000 RV 38 56 -18
CNN 9/26 - 9/28 1037 A 37 56 -19
PBS/Marist 9/25 - 9/27 886 RV 39 54 -15
CNBC 9/24 - 9/27 800 A 38 52 -14
FOX News 9/24 - 9/26 1017 RV 42 53 -11
PPP (D) 9/22 - 9/25 865 RV 42 53 -11


----------



## AvgGuyIA

The Derp said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Selma marchers met up with Democrats!  You own that heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, after Civil Rights, the parties flipped identities as Nixon and Reagan drove the Southern Strategy.  You know this, I know this, the world knows this, yet you make it a point to ignore that for the sake of landing a weak, impotent punch in a debate you're losing.  The heritage is that all the people who attacked the Selma marchers identified as Republicans beginning after the 1964 CRA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist Democrats would never join the GOP who Freed the slaves and brought about Civil Rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More Democrats voted for Civil Rights than Republicans.  And Conservatives today would have opposed abolition because it was the exercising of federal authority over the states.  Name me one single Conservative who thinks the federal government has broad authority over the states today, and I'll show you an imaginary person that doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is based on the lie of Hands Up, Don't Shoot. Even the liberal media acknowledges that.  Blacks are being trouble makers and this protest will not end well for the Players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because Michael Brown may or may not have had his hands up doesn't change the fact that innocent, unarmed black people are killed by cops seemingly every day in this country, and nothing is being done about it.  The lie is that Conservatives were for Civil Rights.  They weren't.  They never have been.  Conservatives oppose Civil Rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the AntiFa-uck Ups are going to get theirs too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There would be no antifa without fascists.  So if you want to get rid of antifa, get rid of the fascists they oppose, starting with the Nazis in your own ranks.
Click to expand...

Already debunked ^^^. This is all bullshit excuses for democrats who have never changed since the Civil War.  The parties never flipped.   Democrats still don't help blacks.  Proof: 8 years of Obama and blacks are no better off.. Only one Dixiecrat switched to republican.  The rest died Democrat card carriers.


----------



## Correll

The Derp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump flipped districts that voted for Obama twice by large margins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he did, maybe he didn't.  With Russia hacking our voting systems, it doesn't take that much strain to think they also hacked our vote totals.
> 
> Conservatives wouldn't have won shit without Russia helping them.
Click to expand...



I predicted this.


THe lefty talking heads talk shit about Russia "hacking" the elections, and when called on it, talk about "leaks".


BUT, all the while, the mass of sheeple, are hearing "hack" and thinking computers, ie voting computers.


Only a matter of time before asshole lefties, desperate for an excuse for being so wrong about Trump winning, edit their memories to think that that "hacking" was vote totals.


Trump's policies were great compared to his opponents. That's why he crushed them all.


Especially Hillary.


----------



## The Derp

Correll said:


> Standard liberal asshole.Denial is proof.LOL! And you are serious!Fuck you, you race baiting asshole.



What a *whiny little bitch!
*
Seriously, look how much you spit when I simply call you out for being emasculated by black men who have more power to get their message out, then you do at silencing them.

That's what it's all about; your personal inadequacies and insecurities.  You and your fellow snowflakes are just so distraught that you can't silence these successful black athletes.  It's just a callback to Jim Crow times, and you want to silence them not because of their message, but because you need and crave that power _*that you don't have, and never will have.
*_
Because you will never be the success your parents deluded you into thinking you would.


----------



## Correll

The Derp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, antifa is antifa, and you are a supporter of antifa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone should support antifa because being anti-fascist _*should be your default position*_.
> 
> The fact that you think there are "very good" fascists proves the need for antifa.
Click to expand...




NOthing you said has anything to do with anything I have ever said, nor Trump ever said.


----------



## Correll

Mac1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. THat's the left, with widespread support of the left.
> 
> 
> 
> Some completely unsolicited input:  All things considered, I'd think it would be smarter to just ignore all this stuff.
> .
Click to expand...




Anti-Americanism is not normal and should be taboo in a healthy American society.


Or at least unpopular.


----------



## The Derp

AvgGuyIA said:


> Already debunked ^^^. This is all bullshit excuses for democrats who have never changed since the Civil War.  The parties never flipped.  Only one Dixiecrat switched to republican.  The rest died Democrat card carriers.



So are we to believe that there was a mass migration of millions of white, socially liberal Republican voters to the Southern States while at the same time there was a mass migration of white, socially racist Conservatives Democratic voters to the Northeast and Pacific Coast?  When did that mass migration happen, and I'm sure you have plenty of voter registration data to back that claim up, right?


----------



## The Irish Ram

MarcATL said:


> Good!
> More of this will happen.
> And it should.
> It's not about what you whiner liars think it is.
> The more you lie and say it's TO disrespect the flag, the more it will happen.
> As if the flag is all-important anyway.
> This is good news.



It is more than disrespecting our flag.  It is disrespecting our country and those who have served to protect it. Patriotism is what is important and that is what keeps that flag flying, and it isn't a very good thing for those who don't respect our country.  Ask Kapersnicker.  Blacks also thought it was a good thing to call for the assassination of cops.  That worked out well...
Blacks and that white guy playing you from Brussels have a lot in common. But he doesn't have to face the repercussions.  He doesn't live here.  You do.


----------



## The Derp

Correll said:


> Trump's policies were great compared to his opponents.



Thanks to Trump, the 83-month consecutive private-sector job creation streak came to an end.  A streak that started _*the month Obamacare was signed into law*_.


----------



## Correll

The Derp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Standard liberal asshole.Denial is proof.LOL! And you are serious!Fuck you, you race baiting asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a *whiny little bitch!
> *
> Seriously, look how much you spit when I simply call you out for being emasculated by black men who have more power to get their message out, then you do at silencing them.
> 
> That's what it's all about; your personal inadequacies and insecurities.  You and your fellow snowflakes are just so distraught that you can't silence these successful black athletes.  It's just a callback to Jim Crow times, and you want to silence them not because of their message, but because you need and crave that power _*that you don't have, and never will have.
> *_
> Because you will never be the success your parents deluded you into thinking you would.
Click to expand...




YOur race baiting spin on the issue does not change the fact that a bunch of you lefties are being disrespectful to America and Americans and we Americans are insulted and rightfully so.


Fuck the kneelers and fuck you, you race baiting piece of shit.


----------



## The Derp

Correll said:


> NOthing you said has anything to do with anything I have ever said, nor Trump ever said.




Trump's a fascist, you enable him, and antifa opposes you both because they're anti-fascist.


----------



## The Derp

The Irish Ram said:


> It is more than disrespecting our flag.  It is disrespecting our country and those who have served to protect it. Patriotism is what is important and that is what keeps that flag flying, and it isn't a very good thing for those who don't respect our country.  Ask Kapersnicker.  Blacks also thought it was a good thing to call for the assassination of cops.  That worked out well...Blacks and that white guy playing you from Brussels have a lot in common. But he doesn't have to face the repercussions.  He doesn't live here.  You do.



Forced patriotism is fascism.  If you have to measure your patriotism by how tall you stand for the flag, then you're not a patriot.  You're a fascist.


----------



## Correll

The Derp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's policies were great compared to his opponents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Trump, the 83-month consecutive private-sector job creation streak came to an end.  A streak that started _*the month Obamacare was signed into law*_.
Click to expand...




I'm aware of the lefty belief that shifting the cost of health care from the employers to the tax payers is a huge advantage.


It is an unsupported claim, and better lefties than you have tried.


Meanwhile, Hillary was quite happy with the massive and ever growing trade deficits we have had, and had no plans to do shit about them.


----------



## Correll

The Derp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOthing you said has anything to do with anything I have ever said, nor Trump ever said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's a fascist, you enable him, and antifa opposes you both because they're anti-fascist.
Click to expand...




Your crazy talk just shows that you are bat shit crazy.


Trump was duly elected on a platform of Trade and Immigration policies designed to serve AMERICAN interests.


That you lefties find that radical just shows how bat shit crazy you all are. NOt that there has been any doubt for a long, long time.


----------



## Correll

The Derp said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is more than disrespecting our flag.  It is disrespecting our country and those who have served to protect it. Patriotism is what is important and that is what keeps that flag flying, and it isn't a very good thing for those who don't respect our country.  Ask Kapersnicker.  Blacks also thought it was a good thing to call for the assassination of cops.  That worked out well...Blacks and that white guy playing you from Brussels have a lot in common. But he doesn't have to face the repercussions.  He doesn't live here.  You do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forced patriotism is fascism.  If you have to measure your patriotism by how tall you stand for the flag, then you're not a patriot.  You're a fascist.
Click to expand...



I'll settle for forced, not actively disrespecting the country. 

My expectations from you lefties is very low.


----------



## The Derp

Correll said:


> YOur race baiting spin on the issue does not change the fact that a bunch of you lefties are being disrespectful to America and Americans and we Americans are insulted and rightfully so.



What a _*whiny little bitch*_ response.

The more kneeling black men on TV, the more insecure and inadequate you feel that you cannot do anything to silence them.  So now you're being forced into a conversation on race you're desperate not to have, with good reason!  You're a racist piece of shit and you don't want to admit it.

You Conservative snowflakes will never attain the level of success those black NFL players have.  You will never attain that platform they have.  You will never attain their wealth.  You will never attain anything.  So you want to do everything in your power to silence them because their speech makes you feel insignificant and insecure, _*as it should*_.

Breaking you down is the first step to helping you grow.





Correll said:


> Fuck the kneelers and fuck you, you race baiting piece of shit.



Colin Kaepernick kneeling on camera reminds you that you will never achieve that level of success, be that influential a public figure, and have a righteous goal to aim.  And because you're insecure, you will try to silence him so you don't have to be reminded of all that.

Why not just fucking kill yourself instead?  Because you don't sound like a very happy person.


----------



## Mac1958

Correll said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. THat's the left, with widespread support of the left.
> 
> 
> 
> Some completely unsolicited input:  All things considered, I'd think it would be smarter to just ignore all this stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anti-Americanism is not normal and should be taboo in a healthy American society.  Or at least unpopular.
Click to expand...

Well, here's a thought to chew on.  My guess is that there are two different things going on here.

First, I think most of the players are sincere in their actions, or they are sincere in supporting others in theirs.

But second, I think it's possible that the usual suspects who are supporting and enabling this are leveraging it for another reason, and that is their ongoing efforts to strip this country of its traditions and institutions as payback for its history, their attempt at "fundamental change".  So in this case, we're talking about its flag and its anthem.  Other institutions and traditions are under attack in other ways.

So in other words, are the players attacking and displaying anti-American behavior?  No, I don't think so.  But they're being used and leveraged by those who do have a different agenda.  So the two groups are best kept separated.

Just a thought.
.


----------



## Roudy

So here's a recap of the Left's position on the issues surrounding the US flag and the national anthem:

Left wing nutjob: "I'm a proud of my country!"

<national anthem starts playing...>

Left Wing nutjob: "Fuck America!  I'm not standing up for this racist country!"

<British national anthem starts playing...>

Left wing nutjob: "Long Live the Queen!"


----------



## WEATHER53

You feelings driven Libs Hate the fact that Trump won so your emotions dictate that it must be Hate that provided victory.  In fact it was Truth and Facts that provided victory and you hate those also


----------



## Roudy

busybee01 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another educational institution infected with the cancer of Leftist ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess free speech has no place in the alt right except when they want to.
Click to expand...

You don't exercise "free speech" by making a public spectacle showing hatred for America when you're supposed to play in a marching band as part of the event, dufus.  

Besides, why is it always these attention whore marching bands that make fools out of themselves in public?


----------



## Correll

The Derp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOur race baiting spin on the issue does not change the fact that a bunch of you lefties are being disrespectful to America and Americans and we Americans are insulted and rightfully so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a _*whiny little bitch*_ response.
> 
> The more kneeling black men on TV, the more insecure and inadequate you feel that you cannot do anything to silence them.  So now you're being forced into a conversation on race you're desperate not to have, with good reason!  You're a racist piece of shit and you don't want to admit it.
> 
> You Conservative snowflakes will never attain the level of success those black NFL players have.  You will never attain that platform they have.  You will never attain their wealth.  You will never attain anything.  So you want to do everything in your power to silence them because their speech makes you feel insignificant and insecure, _*as it should*_.
> 
> Breaking you down is the first step to helping you grow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the kneelers and fuck you, you race baiting piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colin Kaepernick kneeling on camera reminds you that you will never achieve that level of success, be that influential a public figure, and have a righteous goal to aim.  And because you're insecure, you will try to silence him so you don't have to be reminded of all that.
> 
> Why not just fucking kill yourself instead?  Because you don't sound like a very happy person.
Click to expand...





1. First of all, i have no idea of the racial break down of the kneelers. I don't care. ANY American who has to actively show disrespect to the Flag and the Nation, is a fuck-o, imo, and should be treated accordingly.  So fuck you and your race baiting.


2. Your attempt to make this about me are noted and dismissed. They are just one of many strategies the Left has to avoid discussing issues honestly or seriously.


Because you know you don't want THAT, ever.


----------



## Correll

Mac1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. THat's the left, with widespread support of the left.
> 
> 
> 
> Some completely unsolicited input:  All things considered, I'd think it would be smarter to just ignore all this stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anti-Americanism is not normal and should be taboo in a healthy American society.  Or at least unpopular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, here's a thought to chew on.  My guess is that there are two different things going on here.
> 
> First, I think most of the players are sincere in their actions, or they are sincere in supporting others in theirs.
> 
> But second, I think it's possible that the usual suspects who are supporting and enabling this are leveraging it for another reason, and that is their ongoing efforts to strip this country of its traditions and institutions as payback for its history, their attempt at "fundamental change".  So in this case, we're talking about its flag and its anthem.  Other institutions and traditions are under attack in other ways.
> 
> So in other words, are the players attacking and displaying anti-American behavior?  No, I don't think so.  But they're being used and leveraged by those who do have a different agenda.  So the two groups are best kept separated.
> 
> Just a thought.
> .
Click to expand...



I do not question the sincerity of the kneelers. 


I question their Patriotism and their respect and loyalty to their fans and fellow citizens.


Since they are willing to actively disrespect the nation and it's citizens in order to make a political point.


I don't care about their sincerity. It is irrelevant to their actions, imo.


----------



## K9Buck

Roudy said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another educational institution infected with the cancer of Leftist ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess free speech has no place in the alt right except when they want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't exercise "free speech" by making a public spectacle showing hatred for America when you're supposed to play in a marching band as part of the event, dufus.
> 
> Besides, why is it always these attention whore marching bands that make fools out of themselves in public?
Click to expand...


High school bands often engage in fundraising.  Those kids just pissed that away.


----------



## Correll

Roudy said:


> So here's a recap of the Left's position on the issues surrounding the US flag and the national anthem:
> 
> Left wing nutjob: "I'm a proud of my country!"
> 
> <national anthem starts playing...>
> 
> Left Wing nutjob: "Fuck America!  I'm not standing up for this racist country!"
> 
> <British national anthem starts playing...>
> 
> Left wing nutjob: "Long Live the Queen!"






And if we call them on that, it's because we are "racist".


Fucking assholes.


----------



## K9Buck

The Derp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOthing you said has anything to do with anything I have ever said, nor Trump ever said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's a fascist, you enable him, and antifa opposes you both because they're anti-fascist.
Click to expand...


You and your antifa Brown Shirts are all the _epitome _of stupidity.


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's a  FAD    like wearing sandals and getting pierced ears was for teenaged girls in the 1960s.    Like tattoos now.   They're ALL DOING IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its an extension of the civil rights movement, good for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good call,  penny------dropping acid was ALSO an extension of the civil rights movement ------it was MIND EXPANDING--------My take on dropping acid was not
> "GOOD FOR THEM"
Click to expand...


 Are you aware of the civil rights movement. Does not sound like it.


----------



## Penelope

Correll said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here's a recap of the Left's position on the issues surrounding the US flag and the national anthem:
> 
> Left wing nutjob: "I'm a proud of my country!"
> 
> <national anthem starts playing...>
> 
> Left Wing nutjob: "Fuck America!  I'm not standing up for this racist country!"
> 
> <British national anthem starts playing...>
> 
> Left wing nutjob: "Long Live the Queen!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if we call them on that, it's because we are "racist".
> 
> 
> Fucking assholes.
Click to expand...


When your in Rome!!!!


----------



## Penelope

RetiredGySgt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> more symbolic shit.........nobody is caring anymore. It'd be like me going down to march on Main Street this morning shaking a banana at people about whatever is grieving me at the moment.
> 
> Symbolic gestures are ghey
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are yelling, you care.
> 
> It is most noticable on this Board that the Far Right love free speech as long as it is speech with which they agree.  If they don't agree, not so much.  And the Far Right and Alt Right will use violence and mayhem if necessary to squelch free speech they don't like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I see the left blaming the right for their own actions again, remind us who paid protestors to attack whom in the last election again?
Click to expand...


Trump.


----------



## Correll

Penelope said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here's a recap of the Left's position on the issues surrounding the US flag and the national anthem:
> 
> Left wing nutjob: "I'm a proud of my country!"
> 
> <national anthem starts playing...>
> 
> Left Wing nutjob: "Fuck America!  I'm not standing up for this racist country!"
> 
> <British national anthem starts playing...>
> 
> Left wing nutjob: "Long Live the Queen!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if we call them on that, it's because we are "racist".
> 
> 
> Fucking assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When your in Rome!!!!
Click to expand...




You what? Disrespect America in front of foreigners while showing respect for THEIR nation?


That's not what I would do. 


That's what a bunch of anti-American pieces of shit do.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

thetor said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
Click to expand...


Here is a little civics lesson for you. The flag does NOT represent Trump. 

The stripes *represent* the original 13 Colonies and the stars *represent* the 50 states of the Union. The colors of the *flag* are symbolic as well; red symbolizes hardiness and valor, white symbolizes purity and innocence, and blue *represents* vigilance, perseverance and justice.


----------



## MindWars

MarcATL said:


> MindWars
> So you're married to a soldier boy? You know, self-proclaimed conservatives don't like women nor gays in combat, so it must be a soldier boy that you're married to...right?



Im neither Dem, nor Rep. nor Conservative.

I am for the rights of everyone without stripping " EVERYONE"S belief,  I stand for those who can't.  I stand for those I can't stand like leftist fks who act just like this pos football player.

Is it so hard for these bastard leftist football players etc to understand this thought ................. and this is just an example.
( I'm not yelling , this is emphasizing the point)
 IF I WENT TO YOUR HOME YOUR PARENTS HOME, AND THEY BELIEVED EVERYONE SHOULD TAKE OFF THEIR HATS AT THE DINNER TABLE, PRAY BEFORE EATING,  DIDN'T ALLOW GUM CHEWING, DIDN'T ALLOW HEADPHONES ON AT THE DINNER TABLE,.......................  NOW IMAGINE EVERYTHING THEY DIDN'T LIKE I DID IT ANYWAY I CHEWED GUM LIKE A COW, TALKED WITH FOOD IN MY MOUTH STOOD ON THEIR FURNITURE THAT THEY WORKED HARD FOR LEFT MUD ON THEIR NEW RUG.....

 Do you get it..........................  thats called respecting people when they might not agree be it they like it or not.
These NFL players are half the time the dumbest pos to begin with they get tax free money make millions for doing NOTHING , they can make up to four hundred grand just sitting on a bench .  Mmmmk.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Dear stupid America,
This is a continuation of the Soros/BLM divide.  Could there possibly be a connection between the NFL and White Guy George Soros?
Of course there is a connection!  I was just teasing:








> Long before President Trump’s public scolding of NFL players for kneeling during the national anthem, the National Football League Players Association (NFLPA) was donating some of their dues to organizations also backed by George Soros. These groups support liberal causes and are part of the “resist” President Trump movement.
> 
> 2nd Vote, a conservative organization that tracks corporations and organizations funding of liberal causes, is reporting that the NFLPA has donated to many leftist groups including a prominent anti-Trump resistance group called the Center for Community Change Action (CCC). A recent Washington Free Beacon scoop explains the Center for Community Change Action has “been involved in direct action against President Donald Trump and Republicans before and after the November elections


.
NFL players’ union teamed up with Soros to fund leftist advocacy groups

This has nothing to do with the flag.  It is an assault on our patriotism.
The joke is those knees are kneeling for a white guy.  The whole thing is an abysmal joke on blacks and the whites that buy into the bullshit...


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here's a recap of the Left's position on the issues surrounding the US flag and the national anthem:
> 
> Left wing nutjob: "I'm a proud of my country!"
> 
> <national anthem starts playing...>
> 
> Left Wing nutjob: "Fuck America!  I'm not standing up for this racist country!"
> 
> <British national anthem starts playing...>
> 
> Left wing nutjob: "Long Live the Queen!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if we call them on that, it's because we are "racist".
> 
> 
> Fucking assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When your in Rome!!!!
Click to expand...


did your teachers let you get out of GRAMMAR SCHOOL ----into High School?


----------



## tycho1572

I saw this story earlier today.....






Three Maine roofers put their hammers down and stood up to show respect for the national anthem on Saturday, in the process unknowingly posing for a photo that's been used to symbolize one side of the contentious nationwide debate about "The Star-Spangled Banner."

The roofers, who were working near Waterville High School’s football field, stood for the national anthem “even though they didn’t have to,” Michelle Lyons Cossar, the Old Town resident who snapped the photo, told Fox News on Monday.

While Cossar was standing for the anthem prior to the start of Saturday’s game, she said she heard someone in the stands point out the workers had also risen.

“When I looked over the fence, I saw them standing and respecting the flag,” she said.
That’s when she decided to take a picture.

“I just thought the world could use a little more of that right now,” she added.

Cossar’s photo has been shared nearly 600 times as of Monday afternoon.

The three men in the photo are Dwayne Harrison, Danny Thyng, and James Scruggs, according to Cossar. 

Harrison, who is on the far right in the photo, told Fox News that standing for the anthem was the “right thing to do.” 

“It is a respect thing for myself -- we did not do this to prove a point,” Harrison said, adding that he wasn’t aware that a picture was taken. 

Thyng and Scruggs have not responded to a request for comment.

Shanon Gurski Dixon, a resident of Waterville, shared the Cossar’s picture to her Facebook page. She told Fox News she hopes to one day find and thank the men for “being such good role models to our youth.”
Roofers in Maine stop work to respect national anthem, flag


----------



## JQPublic1

WEATHER53 said:


> Most blacks do not live lives of nobility
> 70% are either unemployed, incarcerated, on government assistance, undereducated, with child but unmarried, drug and/or alcohol addicted
> Liberals believe these facts to be racist but really the facts are disruptive of their feelings driven fantasies


You must be an old coot because you are taling like some one who lived just after the Emancipation Proclamation. A lot has changed since then...go catch up.


----------



## Correll

JQPublic1 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most blacks do not live lives of nobility
> 70% are either unemployed, incarcerated, on government assistance, undereducated, with child but unmarried, drug and/or alcohol addicted
> Liberals believe these facts to be racist but really the facts are disruptive of their feelings driven fantasies
> 
> 
> 
> You must be an old coot because you are taling like some one who lived just after the Emancipation Proclamation. A lot has changed since then...go catch up.
Click to expand...



Got any numbers to back up your disagreement?


----------



## jknowgood

thetor said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The right to free speech does not come with any guarantees that protect against any consequences of that speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Land of the Free..NOT
Click to expand...

Yes, we are the land of the free, that's why you should respect  our anthem.


----------



## Roudy

K9Buck said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another educational institution infected with the cancer of Leftist ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess free speech has no place in the alt right except when they want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't exercise "free speech" by making a public spectacle showing hatred for America when you're supposed to play in a marching band as part of the event, dufus.
> 
> Besides, why is it always these attention whore marching bands that make fools out of themselves in public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> High school bands often engage in fundraising.  Those kids just pissed that away.
Click to expand...

It isn't only in high school, you will often find the same attention whore mindset in college bands as well.  They always do something really stupid or outrageous to get the crowd's attention. Otherwise they are totally ignored, nobody goes to a sporting event for the "marching band".


----------



## JQPublic1

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most blacks do not live lives of nobility
> 70% are either unemployed, incarcerated, on government assistance, undereducated, with child but unmarried, drug and/or alcohol addicted
> Liberals believe these facts to be racist but really the facts are disruptive of their feelings driven fantasies
> 
> 
> 
> You must be an old coot because you are taling like some one who lived just after the Emancipation Proclamation. A lot has changed since then...go catch up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got any numbers to back up your disagreement?
Click to expand...

Yes I do.


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here's a recap of the Left's position on the issues surrounding the US flag and the national anthem:
> 
> Left wing nutjob: "I'm a proud of my country!"
> 
> <national anthem starts playing...>
> 
> Left Wing nutjob: "Fuck America!  I'm not standing up for this racist country!"
> 
> <British national anthem starts playing...>
> 
> Left wing nutjob: "Long Live the Queen!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if we call them on that, it's because we are "racist".
> 
> 
> Fucking assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When your in Rome!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did your teachers let you get out of GRAMMAR SCHOOL ----into High School?
Click to expand...

No grammar taught in the Islamic Madrassa Dopey-poop attended.


----------



## JQPublic1

jknowgood said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The right to free speech does not come with any guarantees that protect against any consequences of that speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Land of the Free..NOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we are the land of the free, that's why you should respect  our anthem.
Click to expand...

And let's not forget we are the home of the brave... and Trump was the bravest of them all.  He served Putin well ...even through the pain of bone spurs.


----------



## Correll

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most blacks do not live lives of nobility
> 70% are either unemployed, incarcerated, on government assistance, undereducated, with child but unmarried, drug and/or alcohol addicted
> Liberals believe these facts to be racist but really the facts are disruptive of their feelings driven fantasies
> 
> 
> 
> You must be an old coot because you are taling like some one who lived just after the Emancipation Proclamation. A lot has changed since then...go catch up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got any numbers to back up your disagreement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do.
Click to expand...


Lol!! That was very, very convincing.


----------



## jillian

busybee01 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> They'd be wise to realize why he won the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he got 70,000 votes in 3 states.... maybe. *shrug*
> 
> he got 3,000,000 fewer votes and has about a 30% approval rating.
> 
> most of the country thinks he's incompetent.
> 
> so how was he elected... .rightwingnut trumptard bigoted white trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh shut up you miserable fraud. Go play pretend Perry Mason.
> 
> These dumbasses kneeling only deserve ridicule and mocking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awwwww... truth hurts, trumptard snowflake?
> 
> be quiet and go back to your trailer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won because you dumb asses keep doing the same stupid ignorant shit that pisses of middle America. Keep it up and yu will keep losing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump won because he was not Clinton and that is it.
Click to expand...


that might be true if a) he didn't get 3 million fewer votes; and b) have a lot of help from Russia.and a last minute shot in the arm from comey.

but whatever.... and frankly, if you voted for that piece of garbage because he "wasn't her" then you should go see a shrink.


----------



## JQPublic1

Correll said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here's a recap of the Left's position on the issues surrounding the US flag and the national anthem:
> 
> Left wing nutjob: "I'm a proud of my country!"
> 
> <national anthem starts playing...>
> 
> Left Wing nutjob: "Fuck America!  I'm not standing up for this racist country!"
> 
> <British national anthem starts playing...>
> 
> Left wing nutjob: "Long Live the Queen!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if we call them on that, it's because we are "racist".
> 
> 
> Fucking assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When your in Rome!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You what? Disrespect America in front of foreigners while showing respect for THEIR nation?
> 
> 
> That's not what I would do.
> 
> 
> That's what a bunch of anti-American pieces of shit do.
Click to expand...

The image Black Americans has suffered around the world because of propaganda published by White controlled media. You've made them 2nd class citizens in the eyes of the world. That being the case, what loyalty is owed to you by a 2nd class citizen? Thankfully, most Blacks soldier on despite knowing what people like you harbor in your hearts They not only stand for the NA but they fight in all of YOUR wars...and salute the flag proudly while doing so.  But if one of their brothers kneels in peace to protest the hypocrisy behind that flag, exemplified not only by cops killing unarmed blacks but other myriad ways, it is profound. The protest is. to recognize that Blacks blood sacrifices on the battlefield has earned them he right to live
and be equal in every way. Since we know that White America continues ro reject that invarious subtle ways. Kaepernick's kneeling is long overdue...and we all ought to get behind him until YOU LISTEN.


----------



## JakeStarkey

BuckToothMoron said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a little civics lesson for you. The flag does NOT represent Trump.
> 
> The stripes *represent* the original 13 Colonies and the stars *represent* the 50 states of the Union. The colors of the *flag* are symbolic as well; red symbolizes hardiness and valor, white symbolizes purity and innocence, and blue *represents* vigilance, perseverance and justice.
Click to expand...

When one protests at the games, one is protesting that we are not reaching what the flag represents.  The protest honors the flag, the Trumpers do not.


----------



## Correll

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here's a recap of the Left's position on the issues surrounding the US flag and the national anthem:
> 
> Left wing nutjob: "I'm a proud of my country!"
> 
> <national anthem starts playing...>
> 
> Left Wing nutjob: "Fuck America!  I'm not standing up for this racist country!"
> 
> <British national anthem starts playing...>
> 
> Left wing nutjob: "Long Live the Queen!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if we call them on that, it's because we are "racist".
> 
> 
> Fucking assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When your in Rome!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You what? Disrespect America in front of foreigners while showing respect for THEIR nation?
> 
> 
> That's not what I would do.
> 
> 
> That's what a bunch of anti-American pieces of shit do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The image Black Americans has suffered around the world because of propaganda published by White controlled media. You've made them 2nd class citizens in the eyes of the world. That being the case, what loyalty is owed to you by a 2nd class citizen? Thankfully, most Blacks soldier on despite knowing what people like you harbor in your hearts They not only stand for the NA but they fight in all of YOUR wars...and salute the flag proudly while doing so.  But if one of their brothers kneels in peace to protest the hypocrisy behind that flag, exemplified not only by cops killing unarmed blacks but other myriad ways, it is profound. The protest is. to recognize that Blacks blood sacrifices on the battlefield has earned them he right to live
> and be equal in every way. Since we know that White America continues ro reject that invarious subtle ways. Kaepernick's kneeling is long overdue...and we all ought to get behind him until YOU LISTEN.
Click to expand...




1. THe media is not "white controlled". Nor do I base my opinion on blacks on the media. Nor is my opinion or views on blacks relevant to this issue. 


2. I don't care about the "eyes of the world". American blacks are American citizens with all the rights and responsibilities that come with it.


3. Any American disrespects the Flag or the Nation the way these fuckers did, and I have a problem with that.


4. Your attempt to make this about race is on you, not me.


----------



## Hossfly

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here's a recap of the Left's position on the issues surrounding the US flag and the national anthem:
> 
> Left wing nutjob: "I'm a proud of my country!"
> 
> <national anthem starts playing...>
> 
> Left Wing nutjob: "Fuck America!  I'm not standing up for this racist country!"
> 
> <British national anthem starts playing...>
> 
> Left wing nutjob: "Long Live the Queen!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if we call them on that, it's because we are "racist".
> 
> 
> Fucking assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When your in Rome!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You what? Disrespect America in front of foreigners while showing respect for THEIR nation?
> 
> 
> That's not what I would do.
> 
> 
> That's what a bunch of anti-American pieces of shit do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The image Black Americans has suffered around the world because of propaganda published by White controlled media. You've made them 2nd class citizens in the eyes of the world. That being the case, what loyalty is owed to you by a 2nd class citizen? Thankfully, most Blacks soldier on despite knowing what people like you harbor in your hearts They not only stand for the NA but they fight in all of YOUR wars...and salute the flag proudly while doing so.  But if one of their brothers kneels in peace to protest the hypocrisy behind that flag, exemplified not only by cops killing unarmed blacks but other myriad ways, it is profound. The protest is. to recognize that Blacks blood sacrifices on the battlefield has earned them he right to live
> and be equal in every way. Since we know that White America continues ro reject that invarious subtle ways. Kaepernick's kneeling is long overdue...and we all ought to get behind him until YOU LISTEN.
Click to expand...


I will never listen to any SOB who does not salute the flag during the national anthem. Kneeling is not a right and the 1st amendment doesn't have a damn thing to do with being disrespectful. When do you un-American trash receptacles get it through your commie skulls that it ain't about rights.


----------



## 2aguy

MindWars said:


> Iowa marching band walks off field during national anthem
> 
> (By Todd Starnes) Ames High School has the unfortunate distinction of having one of the most un-American marching bands in the nation. More than a dozen members of the band linked arms and walked off the football field Friday night during a performance of “The Star-Spangled Banner.” An untold number of other band members refused to play their instruments. It was absolutely disgraceful. Sickening. The children
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Oh some more ANTI AMERICAN pos losers that need sent over to N. Korea.  Asses like this don't deceiver this Country.




And if I was in charge....that would end the marching band for the season....and all of those members would not be allowed to try out again next year...


----------



## Correll

2aguy said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iowa marching band walks off field during national anthem
> 
> (By Todd Starnes) Ames High School has the unfortunate distinction of having one of the most un-American marching bands in the nation. More than a dozen members of the band linked arms and walked off the football field Friday night during a performance of “The Star-Spangled Banner.” An untold number of other band members refused to play their instruments. It was absolutely disgraceful. Sickening. The children
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Oh some more ANTI AMERICAN pos losers that need sent over to N. Korea.  Asses like this don't deceiver this Country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if I was in charge....that would end the marching band for the season....and all of those members would not be allowed to try out again next year...
Click to expand...



Sounds about right. They need to learn that insulting people and what people love, carries consequences.


----------



## thetor

BuckToothMoron said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a little civics lesson for you. The flag does NOT represent Trump.
> 
> The stripes *represent* the original 13 Colonies and the stars *represent* the 50 states of the Union. The colors of the *flag* are symbolic as well; red symbolizes hardiness and valor, white symbolizes purity and innocence, and blue *represents* vigilance, perseverance and justice.
Click to expand...

So......Red=Hardiness and Valour,I agree...White=You as a nation are Not Pure or Innocent at all...Blue=Yes you are Vigilant...Perseverance,often But when going to War,you win the battles but never the War itself...Justice,well that is debatable indeed


----------



## thetor

jknowgood said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The right to free speech does not come with any guarantees that protect against any consequences of that speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Land of the Free..NOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we are the land of the free, that's why you should respect  our anthem.
Click to expand...

I made an opinion,I respect all nations National Anthems...You are not free in most peoples opinion,you are controlled actually but you just assume you are not.


----------



## Correll

thetor said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The right to free speech does not come with any guarantees that protect against any consequences of that speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Land of the Free..NOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we are the land of the free, that's why you should respect  our anthem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made an opinion,I respect all nations National Anthems...You are not free in most peoples opinion,you are controlled actually but you just assume you are not.
Click to expand...



If you go to another person's ritual and actively disrespect it, you are being an ass and should be treated accordingly.


----------



## thetor

Hossfly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here's a recap of the Left's position on the issues surrounding the US flag and the national anthem:
> 
> Left wing nutjob: "I'm a proud of my country!"
> 
> <national anthem starts playing...>
> 
> Left Wing nutjob: "Fuck America!  I'm not standing up for this racist country!"
> 
> <British national anthem starts playing...>
> 
> Left wing nutjob: "Long Live the Queen!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if we call them on that, it's because we are "racist".
> 
> 
> Fucking assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When your in Rome!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You what? Disrespect America in front of foreigners while showing respect for THEIR nation?
> 
> 
> That's not what I would do.
> 
> 
> That's what a bunch of anti-American pieces of shit do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The image Black Americans has suffered around the world because of propaganda published by White controlled media. You've made them 2nd class citizens in the eyes of the world. That being the case, what loyalty is owed to you by a 2nd class citizen? Thankfully, most Blacks soldier on despite knowing what people like you harbor in your hearts They not only stand for the NA but they fight in all of YOUR wars...and salute the flag proudly while doing so.  But if one of their brothers kneels in peace to protest the hypocrisy behind that flag, exemplified not only by cops killing unarmed blacks but other myriad ways, it is profound. The protest is. to recognize that Blacks blood sacrifices on the battlefield has earned them he right to live
> and be equal in every way. Since we know that White America continues ro reject that invarious subtle ways. Kaepernick's kneeling is long overdue...and we all ought to get behind him until YOU LISTEN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will never listen to any SOB who does not salute the flag during the national anthem. Kneeling is not a right and the 1st amendment doesn't have a damn thing to do with being disrespectful. When do you un-American trash receptacles get it through your commie skulls that it ain't about rights.
Click to expand...

Considering some of you White Americans MADE LYNCHING AN ART FORM...I think your comment is Obtuse and Shallow


----------



## Hossfly

thetor said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if we call them on that, it's because we are "racist".
> 
> 
> Fucking assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When your in Rome!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You what? Disrespect America in front of foreigners while showing respect for THEIR nation?
> 
> 
> That's not what I would do.
> 
> 
> That's what a bunch of anti-American pieces of shit do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The image Black Americans has suffered around the world because of propaganda published by White controlled media. You've made them 2nd class citizens in the eyes of the world. That being the case, what loyalty is owed to you by a 2nd class citizen? Thankfully, most Blacks soldier on despite knowing what people like you harbor in your hearts They not only stand for the NA but they fight in all of YOUR wars...and salute the flag proudly while doing so.  But if one of their brothers kneels in peace to protest the hypocrisy behind that flag, exemplified not only by cops killing unarmed blacks but other myriad ways, it is profound. The protest is. to recognize that Blacks blood sacrifices on the battlefield has earned them he right to live
> and be equal in every way. Since we know that White America continues ro reject that invarious subtle ways. Kaepernick's kneeling is long overdue...and we all ought to get behind him until YOU LISTEN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will never listen to any SOB who does not salute the flag during the national anthem. Kneeling is not a right and the 1st amendment doesn't have a damn thing to do with being disrespectful. When do you un-American trash receptacles get it through your commie skulls that it ain't about rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering some of you White Americans MADE LYNCHING AN ART FORM...I think you comment is Obtuse and Shallow
Click to expand...


Dumbness should not be replied too.


----------



## Death Angel

thetor said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
Click to expand...

These are CHILDREN in school. No, they don't have Freedom of Speech.


----------



## thetor

Hossfly said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your in Rome!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You what? Disrespect America in front of foreigners while showing respect for THEIR nation?
> 
> 
> That's not what I would do.
> 
> 
> That's what a bunch of anti-American pieces of shit do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The image Black Americans has suffered around the world because of propaganda published by White controlled media. You've made them 2nd class citizens in the eyes of the world. That being the case, what loyalty is owed to you by a 2nd class citizen? Thankfully, most Blacks soldier on despite knowing what people like you harbor in your hearts They not only stand for the NA but they fight in all of YOUR wars...and salute the flag proudly while doing so.  But if one of their brothers kneels in peace to protest the hypocrisy behind that flag, exemplified not only by cops killing unarmed blacks but other myriad ways, it is profound. The protest is. to recognize that Blacks blood sacrifices on the battlefield has earned them he right to live
> and be equal in every way. Since we know that White America continues ro reject that invarious subtle ways. Kaepernick's kneeling is long overdue...and we all ought to get behind him until YOU LISTEN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will never listen to any SOB who does not salute the flag during the national anthem. Kneeling is not a right and the 1st amendment doesn't have a damn thing to do with being disrespectful. When do you un-American trash receptacles get it through your commie skulls that it ain't about rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering some of you White Americans MADE LYNCHING AN ART FORM...I think you comment is Obtuse and Shallow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumbness should not be replied too.
Click to expand...

WHAT DON'T YOU LIKE ABOUT THE TRUTH ?


----------



## Hossfly

thetor said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You what? Disrespect America in front of foreigners while showing respect for THEIR nation?
> 
> 
> That's not what I would do.
> 
> 
> That's what a bunch of anti-American pieces of shit do.
> 
> 
> 
> The image Black Americans has suffered around the world because of propaganda published by White controlled media. You've made them 2nd class citizens in the eyes of the world. That being the case, what loyalty is owed to you by a 2nd class citizen? Thankfully, most Blacks soldier on despite knowing what people like you harbor in your hearts They not only stand for the NA but they fight in all of YOUR wars...and salute the flag proudly while doing so.  But if one of their brothers kneels in peace to protest the hypocrisy behind that flag, exemplified not only by cops killing unarmed blacks but other myriad ways, it is profound. The protest is. to recognize that Blacks blood sacrifices on the battlefield has earned them he right to live
> and be equal in every way. Since we know that White America continues ro reject that invarious subtle ways. Kaepernick's kneeling is long overdue...and we all ought to get behind him until YOU LISTEN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will never listen to any SOB who does not salute the flag during the national anthem. Kneeling is not a right and the 1st amendment doesn't have a damn thing to do with being disrespectful. When do you un-American trash receptacles get it through your commie skulls that it ain't about rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering some of you White Americans MADE LYNCHING AN ART FORM...I think you comment is Obtuse and Shallow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumbness should not be replied too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT DON'T YOU LIKE ABOUT THE TRUTH ?
Click to expand...


I haven't lynched anyone. Sounds like a damn good idea.


----------



## thetor

Hossfly said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The image Black Americans has suffered around the world because of propaganda published by White controlled media. You've made them 2nd class citizens in the eyes of the world. That being the case, what loyalty is owed to you by a 2nd class citizen? Thankfully, most Blacks soldier on despite knowing what people like you harbor in your hearts They not only stand for the NA but they fight in all of YOUR wars...and salute the flag proudly while doing so.  But if one of their brothers kneels in peace to protest the hypocrisy behind that flag, exemplified not only by cops killing unarmed blacks but other myriad ways, it is profound. The protest is. to recognize that Blacks blood sacrifices on the battlefield has earned them he right to live
> and be equal in every way. Since we know that White America continues ro reject that invarious subtle ways. Kaepernick's kneeling is long overdue...and we all ought to get behind him until YOU LISTEN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will never listen to any SOB who does not salute the flag during the national anthem. Kneeling is not a right and the 1st amendment doesn't have a damn thing to do with being disrespectful. When do you un-American trash receptacles get it through your commie skulls that it ain't about rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering some of you White Americans MADE LYNCHING AN ART FORM...I think you comment is Obtuse and Shallow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumbness should not be replied too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT DON'T YOU LIKE ABOUT THE TRUTH ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't lynched anyone. Sounds like a damn good idea.
Click to expand...

You can start with Me if you are capable But you would have to get off the Bottle first


----------



## WEATHER53

thetor said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You what? Disrespect America in front of foreigners while showing respect for THEIR nation?
> 
> 
> That's not what I would do.
> 
> 
> That's what a bunch of anti-American pieces of shit do.
> 
> 
> 
> The image Black Americans has suffered around the world because of propaganda published by White controlled media. You've made them 2nd class citizens in the eyes of the world. That being the case, what loyalty is owed to you by a 2nd class citizen? Thankfully, most Blacks soldier on despite knowing what people like you harbor in your hearts They not only stand for the NA but they fight in all of YOUR wars...and salute the flag proudly while doing so.  But if one of their brothers kneels in peace to protest the hypocrisy behind that flag, exemplified not only by cops killing unarmed blacks but other myriad ways, it is profound. The protest is. to recognize that Blacks blood sacrifices on the battlefield has earned them he right to live
> and be equal in every way. Since we know that White America continues ro reject that invarious subtle ways. Kaepernick's kneeling is long overdue...and we all ought to get behind him until YOU LISTEN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will never listen to any SOB who does not salute the flag during the national anthem. Kneeling is not a right and the 1st amendment doesn't have a damn thing to do with being disrespectful. When do you un-American trash receptacles get it through your commie skulls that it ain't about rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering some of you White Americans MADE LYNCHING AN ART FORM...I think you comment is Obtuse and Shallow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumbness should not be replied too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT DON'T YOU LIKE ABOUT THE TRUTH ?
Click to expand...

It's not emotional enough


----------



## bodecea

AvgGuyIA said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its an extension of the civil rights movement, good for them.
> 
> 
> 
> If those blacks are treating this as an extension of the Civil Right movement, instead of kneeling, they would be WILLING to face clubs and police dogs to fight for their perceived lack of equality.   Your statement as usual is total bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you have really put your foot in your mouth, now you understand why its continuing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am spot on in my assessment.  The players who are blacks choice of resistance are fucking cowardly wimps compared to the Selma marchers. If we are once again in the time of Jim Crowe, then face a police dog without raising a fist.
Click to expand...

People like you hated the Selma marchers too.


----------



## jasonnfree

These are just impressionable young students.  We can like or dislike what they do, but they're well within their rights.  In a few years when they have jobs and kids, half will be democrats, half will  be republicans.  Anyway, like or hate what they do, but defend their right to do it.


----------



## K9Buck

bodecea said:


> People like you hated the Selma marchers too.



And you've never seen a protester that you didn't believe was a victim of the right.


----------



## K9Buck

jasonnfree said:


> These are just impressionable young students.  We can like or dislike what they do, but they're well within their rights.  In a few years when they have jobs and kids, half will be democrats, half will  be republicans.  Anyway, like or hate what they do, but defend their right to do it.



And if they had knelt to protest Obama you'd be calling them racist hicks.


----------



## jasonnfree

K9Buck said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are just impressionable young students.  We can like or dislike what they do, but they're well within their rights.  In a few years when they have jobs and kids, half will be democrats, half will  be republicans.  Anyway, like or hate what they do, but defend their right to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if they had knelt to protest Obama you'd be calling them racist hicks.
Click to expand...


No,  I usually don't get into name calling.  And what good is protesting if you're worried that you might  offend someone?


----------



## K9Buck

jasonnfree said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are just impressionable young students.  We can like or dislike what they do, but they're well within their rights.  In a few years when they have jobs and kids, half will be democrats, half will  be republicans.  Anyway, like or hate what they do, but defend their right to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if they had knelt to protest Obama you'd be calling them racist hicks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No,  I usually don't get into name calling.  And what good is protesting if you're worried that you might  offend someone?
Click to expand...


Fair enough, but the majority of the left would!


----------



## AvgGuyIA

The Derp said:


> So are we to believe that there was a mass migration of millions of white, socially liberal Republican voters to the Southern States while at the same time there was a mass migration of white, socially racist Conservatives Democratic voters to the Northeast and Pacific Coast? When did that mass migration happen, and I'm sure you have plenty of voter registration data to back that claim up, right?


I'm not telling you again.  I'm done kicking your ass.   The Parties never switched.  Racist democrats have no reason to switch to the party that ended Slavery.  Al Gore Sr was racist.  So was FDR, John F Kennedy too,  Those men would never become Republicans.  Not even today.


----------



## JQPublic1

Correll said:


> . THe media is not "white controlled"


Yes it is.  And don't try to say Jews do... They don't...Anyway...Most American Jews are White.



Correll said:


> Nor do I base my opinion on blacks on the media. Nor is my opinion or views on blacks relevant to this issue.


I'll break it to ya gently...this issue is way larger than you or your opinion.  I added that comment in response to your tirade about
those angry black Americans who spoke their true feelings about our country instead of lying or being hypocritical. I wouldn't have done that but i do understand their pain.


..



Correll said:


> . I don't care about the "eyes of the world". American blacks are American citizens with all the rights and


MLK used the eyes of the world as a key part of his Civil Rights STRATEGY.. Without that effective plan we might still be waiting for 
desegregation to take place. 



Correll said:


> . Any American disrespects the Flag or the Nation the way these fuckers did, and I have a problem with that.


 But your feelings aren't backed by law. So until then good luck with "having a problem with it".
I'm sure people who feel that way can justify their behavior...I'm not about to try speaking for them.



Correll said:


> 4. Your attempt to make this about race is on you, not me.


Kaepernick made this about race and White folks like you have been trying to make it about patriotism instead. You seem oblivious to the reason Colin took a knee in the first place. Realizing you don't care about cops killing unarmed blacks so disproportionally, i can see why you would think the protests and some unpatriotic.statements are a bigger threat to YOU.


----------



## jknowgood

JQPublic1 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The right to free speech does not come with any guarantees that protect against any consequences of that speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Land of the Free..NOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we are the land of the free, that's why you should respect  our anthem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And let's not forget we are the home of the brave... and Trump was the bravest of them all.  He served Putin well ...even through the pain of bone spurs.
Click to expand...

Not as well when your man child promised Putin he could screw us over on nuke talks, after the election. Glad that Putin seen Obama as the pussy he is, and told him to fuck off. I think that's when traitors "liberals" started to hate Putin.


----------



## JQPublic1

Hossfly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here's a recap of the Left's position on the issues surrounding the US flag and the national anthem:
> 
> Left wing nutjob: "I'm a proud of my country!"
> 
> <national anthem starts playing...>
> 
> Left Wing nutjob: "Fuck America!  I'm not standing up for this racist country!"
> 
> <British national anthem starts playing...>
> 
> Left wing nutjob: "Long Live the Queen!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if we call them on that, it's because we are "racist".
> 
> 
> Fucking assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When your in Rome!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You what? Disrespect America in front of foreigners while showing respect for THEIR nation?
> 
> 
> That's not what I would do.
> 
> 
> That's what a bunch of anti-American pieces of shit do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The image Black Americans has suffered around the world because of propaganda published by White controlled media. You've made them 2nd class citizens in the eyes of the world. That being the case, what loyalty is owed to you by a 2nd class citizen? Thankfully, most Blacks soldier on despite knowing what people like you harbor in your hearts They not only stand for the NA but they fight in all of YOUR wars...and salute the flag proudly while doing so.  But if one of their brothers kneels in peace to protest the hypocrisy behind that flag, exemplified not only by cops killing unarmed blacks but other myriad ways, it is profound. The protest is. to recognize that Blacks blood sacrifices on the battlefield has earned them he right to live
> and be equal in every way. Since we know that White America continues ro reject that invarious subtle ways. Kaepernick's kneeling is long overdue...and we all ought to get behind him until YOU LISTEN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will never listen to any SOB who does not salute the flag during the national anthem. Kneeling is not a right and the 1st amendment doesn't have a damn thing to do with being disrespectful. When do you un-American trash receptacles get it through your commie skulls that it ain't about rights.
Click to expand...


Its all about rights. The right to be taken alive when you are unarmed and pose no real threat by cops who are sworn to protect and serve...regardless of your mental state...j.e.drunk...insane...or distraught.
If that goal can be reached by peacefully kneeling when the NA is played... so be it.
Just don't fuck with me if i choose to do that.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

K9Buck said:


> High school bands often engage in fundraising. Those kids just pissed that awa


That photograph of the band members is making the rounds and names getting tagged on Social media


----------



## K9Buck

AvgGuyIA said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are we to believe that there was a mass migration of millions of white, socially liberal Republican voters to the Southern States while at the same time there was a mass migration of white, socially racist Conservatives Democratic voters to the Northeast and Pacific Coast? When did that mass migration happen, and I'm sure you have plenty of voter registration data to back that claim up, right?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not telling you again.  I'm done kicking your ass.   The Parties never switched.  Racist democrats have no reason to switch to the party that ended Slavery.  Al Gore Sr was racist.  So was FDR, John F Kennedy too,  Those men would never become Republicans.  Not even today.
Click to expand...


Correct.

The only one that switched was Strom Thurmond. 

As the south became less Democratic it also became less racist.


----------



## MarcATL

AvgGuyIA said:


> the Selma marchers met up with Democrats!  You own that heritage.  Racist Democrats would never join the GOP who Freed the slaves and brought about Civil Rights.  BLM is based on the lie of Hands Up, Don't Shoot. Even the liberal media acknowledges that.  Blacks are being trouble makers and this protest will not end well for the Players.
> 
> *And the AntiFa-uck Ups are going to get theirs too.*


Lemme guess...and you're going to be the one that's going to give it to them?


----------



## K9Buck

AvgGuyIA said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> High school bands often engage in fundraising. Those kids just pissed that awa
> 
> 
> 
> That photograph of the band members is making the rounds and getting tagged on Social media
Click to expand...


They have alienated a LOT of people and pissed away a lot of goodwill.


----------



## thetor

K9Buck said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> High school bands often engage in fundraising. Those kids just pissed that awa
> 
> 
> 
> That photograph of the band members is making the rounds and getting tagged on Social media
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have alienated a LOT of people and pissed away a lot of goodwill.
Click to expand...

So what?at least they can say they have a backbone,unlike some of you...Get Real>>>>>Get Up Stand Up...Stand Up For Your Rights


----------



## K9Buck

JQPublic1 said:


> Its all about rights. The right to be taken alive when you are unarmed and pose no real threat by cops...



A point not in dispute.


----------



## K9Buck

thetor said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> High school bands often engage in fundraising. Those kids just pissed that awa
> 
> 
> 
> That photograph of the band members is making the rounds and getting tagged on Social media
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have alienated a LOT of people and pissed away a lot of goodwill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?at least they can say they have a backbone,unlike some of you...Get Real>>>>>Get Up Stand Up...Stand Up For Your Rights
Click to expand...


So if I disagree with their protest, I lack a backbone?


----------



## thetor

jknowgood said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right to free speech does not come with any guarantees that protect against any consequences of that speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Land of the Free..NOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we are the land of the free, that's why you should respect  our anthem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And let's not forget we are the home of the brave... and Trump was the bravest of them all.  He served Putin well ...even through the pain of bone spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not as well when your man child promised Putin he could screw us over on nuke talks, after the election. Glad that Putin seen Obama as the pussy he is, and told him to fuck off. I think that's when traitors "liberals" started to hate Putin.
Click to expand...

Huh,some of us knew Putin was a Dog years ago,I suppose you were on of those DHeads that thought more of Putin than the President of the United States,your Shamelessness knows no bounds...Trumpite


----------



## MarcATL

The Irish Ram said:


> It is more than disrespecting our flag.  It is disrespecting our country and those who have served to protect it. Patriotism is what is important and that is what keeps that flag flying, and it isn't a very good thing for those who don't respect our country.  Ask Kapersnicker.  Blacks also thought it was a good thing to call for the assassination of cops.  That worked out well...
> Blacks and that white guy playing you from Brussels have a lot in common. *But he doesn't have to face the repercussions.  He doesn't live here.  You do.*


What repercussions? And by whom?


----------



## thetor

K9Buck said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> High school bands often engage in fundraising. Those kids just pissed that awa
> 
> 
> 
> That photograph of the band members is making the rounds and getting tagged on Social media
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have alienated a LOT of people and pissed away a lot of goodwill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?at least they can say they have a backbone,unlike some of you...Get Real>>>>>Get Up Stand Up...Stand Up For Your Rights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if I disagree with their protest, I lack a backbone?
Click to expand...

Backbone,I thought you'd never heard of the word before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thetor

MarcATL said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is more than disrespecting our flag.  It is disrespecting our country and those who have served to protect it. Patriotism is what is important and that is what keeps that flag flying, and it isn't a very good thing for those who don't respect our country.  Ask Kapersnicker.  Blacks also thought it was a good thing to call for the assassination of cops.  That worked out well...
> Blacks and that white guy playing you from Brussels have a lot in common. *But he doesn't have to face the repercussions.  He doesn't live here.  You do.*
> 
> 
> 
> What repercussions? And by whom?
Click to expand...

Ignore her Marc,she knows not the minute nor the hour


----------



## K9Buck

thetor said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right to free speech does not come with any guarantees that protect against any consequences of that speech.
> 
> 
> 
> Land of the Free..NOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we are the land of the free, that's why you should respect  our anthem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And let's not forget we are the home of the brave... and Trump was the bravest of them all.  He served Putin well ...even through the pain of bone spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not as well when your man child promised Putin he could screw us over on nuke talks, after the election. Glad that Putin seen Obama as the pussy he is, and told him to fuck off. I think that's when traitors "liberals" started to hate Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh,some of us knew Putin was a Dog years ago,I suppose you were on of those DHeads that thought more of Putin than the President of the United States,your Shamelessness knows no bounds...Trumpite
Click to expand...


Did Bill know Putin was a dog when Russians paid him  $600K for a 20 minute speech in Moscow or the time the Clinton Foundation accepted millions from them?


----------



## thetor

K9Buck said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Land of the Free..NOT
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we are the land of the free, that's why you should respect  our anthem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And let's not forget we are the home of the brave... and Trump was the bravest of them all.  He served Putin well ...even through the pain of bone spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not as well when your man child promised Putin he could screw us over on nuke talks, after the election. Glad that Putin seen Obama as the pussy he is, and told him to fuck off. I think that's when traitors "liberals" started to hate Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh,some of us knew Putin was a Dog years ago,I suppose you were on of those DHeads that thought more of Putin than the President of the United States,your Shamelessness knows no bounds...Trumpite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Bill know Putin was a dog when Russians paid him  $600K for a 20 minute speech in Moscow or the time the Clinton Foundation accepted millions from them?
Click to expand...

Probably,A Fool and their Money are easily parted...Like Hoss,Putin probably wanted to give Hillary ONE


----------



## Old Yeller

WEATHER53 said:


> Most blacks do not live lives of nobility
> 70% are either unemployed, incarcerated, on government assistance, undereducated, with child but unmarried, drug and/or alcohol addicted
> Liberals believe these facts to be racist but really the facts are disruptive of their feelings driven fantasies




Take STL (please).  Once thriving, companies expanding.  Near 1 mil.  Population began to errrr... "shift".  When people went to work, homes robbed. Incompetent criminal Dems elected repeatedly.  Viscious cycle. Whitey moved, companies driven out by theft, bad workers, unions, taxes, crime.   Now NSTL is like war zone, 1/2 empty......no jobs, vacant lots.  Suburbs and SSTL doing better.  Murder rate very high NSTL.  Truth.  50 yr numbers don't lie. //


----------



## Old Yeller

JakeStarkey said:


> AvgGuyIA continues his nonsense.  Trump's numbers have tanked the last three weeks.
> 
> *Polling Data*
> *Poll* *Date* *Sample* *Approve* *Disapprove* *Spread*
> *RCP Average 9/22 - 10/15 -- 38.6 55.7 -17.1 *
> Gallup 10/13 - 10/15 1500 A 36 59 -23
> Rasmussen Reports 10/11 - 10/15 1500 LV 43 56 -13
> Economist/YouGov 10/7 - 10/10 1278 RV 41 53 -12
> Reuters/Ipsos 10/6 - 10/10 1584 A 36 59 -23
> Quinnipiac 10/5 - 10/10 1482 RV 38 56 -18
> IBD/TIPP 9/29 - 10/8 887 A 33 61 -28
> USA Today/Suffolk 9/27 - 10/1 1000 RV 38 56 -18
> CNN 9/26 - 9/28 1037 A 37 56 -19
> PBS/Marist 9/25 - 9/27 886 RV 39 54 -15
> CNBC 9/24 - 9/27 800 A 38 52 -14
> FOX News 9/24 - 9/26 1017 RV 42 53 -11
> PPP (D) 9/22 - 9/25 865 RV 42 53 -11




Go back to UtahVision you sack of human garbage.


----------



## MarcATL

2aguy said:


> And if I was in charge....that would end the marching band for the season....and all of those members would not be allowed to try out again next year...


Successfully making them martyrs.

Good job spruce.


----------



## JQPublic1

Hossfly said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your in Rome!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You what? Disrespect America in front of foreigners while showing respect for THEIR nation?
> 
> 
> That's not what I would do.
> 
> 
> That's what a bunch of anti-American pieces of shit do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The image Black Americans has suffered around the world because of propaganda published by White controlled media. You've made them 2nd class citizens in the eyes of the world. That being the case, what loyalty is owed to you by a 2nd class citizen? Thankfully, most Blacks soldier on despite knowing what people like you harbor in your hearts They not only stand for the NA but they fight in all of YOUR wars...and salute the flag proudly while doing so.  But if one of their brothers kneels in peace to protest the hypocrisy behind that flag, exemplified not only by cops killing unarmed blacks but other myriad ways, it is profound. The protest is. to recognize that Blacks blood sacrifices on the battlefield has earned them he right to live
> and be equal in every way. Since we know that White America continues ro reject that invarious subtle ways. Kaepernick's kneeling is long overdue...and we all ought to get behind him until YOU LISTEN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will never listen to any SOB who does not salute the flag during the national anthem. Kneeling is not a right and the 1st amendment doesn't have a damn thing to do with being disrespectful. When do you un-American trash receptacles get it through your commie skulls that it ain't about rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering some of you White Americans MADE LYNCHING AN ART FORM...I think you comment is Obtuse and Shallow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumbness should not be replied too.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the warning...shall we put your dumbass on ignore?


----------



## JQPublic1

AvgGuyIA said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are we to believe that there was a mass migration of millions of white, socially liberal Republican voters to the Southern States while at the same time there was a mass migration of white, socially racist Conservatives Democratic voters to the Northeast and Pacific Coast? When did that mass migration happen, and I'm sure you have plenty of voter registration data to back that claim up, right?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not telling you again.  I'm done kicking your ass.   The Parties never switched.  Racist democrats have no reason to switch to the party that ended Slavery.  Al Gore Sr was racist.  So was FDR, John F Kennedy too,  Those men would never become Republicans.  Not even today.
Click to expand...

Where did all those conservatives Southern
Democrats go. Did they all become liberal overnight back in 1964.


----------



## JQPublic1

jknowgood said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right to free speech does not come with any guarantees that protect against any consequences of that speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Land of the Free..NOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we are the land of the free, that's why you should respect  our anthem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And let's not forget we are the home of the brave... and Trump was the bravest of them all.  He served Putin well ...even through the pain of bone spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not as well when your man child promised Putin he could screw us over on nuke talks, after the election. Glad that Putin seen Obama as the pussy he is, and told him to fuck off. I think that's when traitors "liberals" started to hate Putin.
Click to expand...

So what happened during the "nuke" talks?


----------



## JQPublic1

K9Buck said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its all about rights. The right to be taken alive when you are unarmed and pose no real threat by cops...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A point not in dispute.
Click to expand...

Maybe not in dispute by you...but a sizeable number of Conservatives do dispute it.


----------



## K9Buck

JQPublic1 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its all about rights. The right to be taken alive when you are unarmed and pose no real threat by cops...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A point not in dispute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe not in dispute by you...but a sizeable number of Conservatives do dispute it.
Click to expand...


Nobody supports corrupt and abusive cops.  This whole kneeling thing is a sham for suckers.


----------



## busybee01

AvgGuyIA said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By doing so, you are the one who is disrespecting the Country. I have no respect for a country that is led by Trump. Trump is a thug.
> 
> 
> 
> And he is cleaning the clocks of the Democrats every day.
Click to expand...


He is giving the Democrats more ammunition every day. Large majorities oppose Trump's agenda.


----------



## busybee01

Correll said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good!
> More of this will happen.
> And it should.
> It's not about what you whiner liars think it is.
> The more you lie and say it's TO disrespect the flag, the more it will happen.
> As if the flag is all-important anyway.
> This is good news.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't pay taxes for Iowa schools to teach and encourage disrespect for our Country.  Somebody needs to be fired and the band disbanded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By doing so, you are the one who is disrespecting the Country. I have no respect for a country that is led by Trump. Trump is a thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your side are the thugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the thug. These are your friends not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. THat's the left, with widespread support of the left.
Click to expand...


It actually is more akin to the white supremacists Trump supporters support.


----------



## JQPublic1

K9Buck said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are we to believe that there was a mass migration of millions of white, socially liberal Republican voters to the Southern States while at the same time there was a mass migration of white, socially racist Conservatives Democratic voters to the Northeast and Pacific Coast? When did that mass migration happen, and I'm sure you have plenty of voter registration data to back that claim up, right?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not telling you again.  I'm done kicking your ass.   The Parties never switched.  Racist democrats have no reason to switch to the party that ended Slavery.  Al Gore Sr was racist.  So was FDR, John F Kennedy too,  Those men would never become Republicans.  Not even today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> The only one that switched was Strom Thurmond.
> 
> As the south became less Democratic it also became less racist.
Click to expand...

 Where did all those southern conservative democrats go? They just didn't disappear into thin air. And if the south became less democratic...how did that happen if low class white conservatives like you didn't switch parties? Fuck Thurmond and the Dixiecrats...they are insignificant compared to the mass shift to the GOP by the poor white folks in the wake of the Democrat s capitulation on Civil Rights iszues


----------



## busybee01

Correll said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump flipped districts that voted for Obama twice by large margins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he did, maybe he didn't.  With Russia hacking our voting systems, it doesn't take that much strain to think they also hacked our vote totals.
> 
> Conservatives wouldn't have won shit without Russia helping them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I predicted this.
> 
> 
> THe lefty talking heads talk shit about Russia "hacking" the elections, and when called on it, talk about "leaks".
> 
> 
> BUT, all the while, the mass of sheeple, are hearing "hack" and thinking computers, ie voting computers.
> 
> 
> Only a matter of time before asshole lefties, desperate for an excuse for being so wrong about Trump winning, edit their memories to think that that "hacking" was vote totals.
> 
> 
> Trump's policies were great compared to his opponents. That's why he crushed them all.
> 
> 
> Especially Hillary.
Click to expand...


Not true. Trump won the nomination because he had a small base to work from. He got a plurality of all the votes cast in the Republican primaries not a majority. For example, Rubio should have dropped out after losing SC. Yet he persisted through the southern primaries and got just enough for Trump to win. Trump beat Clinton because 25% of Trump's voters said it was a vote against Clinton not they agree with Trump on issues.


----------



## JQPublic1

K9Buck said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its all about rights. The right to be taken alive when you are unarmed and pose no real threat by cops...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A point not in dispute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe not in dispute by you...but a sizeable number of Conservatives do dispute it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody supports corrupt and abusive cops.  This whole kneeling thing is a sham for suckers.
Click to expand...

You are joking, right?  Hundreds of posts right here on USMB by so called conservatives contradict you. For most of those posters cops can do no wrong. And their sentiments are echoed in the courtrooms when cops are put on trial for murdering someone. No matter how damning the evidence. ..no matter how skilled and prepared the prosecutor is..one fucking bigotted juror can put a hold on justice by refusing to join fellow jurors in convicting a killer cop. You can't see that because you don't want to.


----------



## busybee01

Roudy said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another educational institution infected with the cancer of Leftist ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess free speech has no place in the alt right except when they want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't exercise "free speech" by making a public spectacle showing hatred for America when you're supposed to play in a marching band as part of the event, dufus.
> 
> Besides, why is it always these attention whore marching bands that make fools out of themselves in public?
Click to expand...


Yes you do exercise free speech. You are the one showing your hatred for America by using the anthem and flag as a cheap political attack. Trump disrespected America when he did it. DUFUS!!!


----------



## busybee01

BuckToothMoron said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a little civics lesson for you. The flag does NOT represent Trump.
> 
> The stripes *represent* the original 13 Colonies and the stars *represent* the 50 states of the Union. The colors of the *flag* are symbolic as well; red symbolizes hardiness and valor, white symbolizes purity and innocence, and blue *represents* vigilance, perseverance and justice.
Click to expand...


The flag does now represent Trump. He is the one who abused it by using it for cheap political tricks. I will never honor the flag or anthem as long as Trump os President.


----------



## busybee01

Hossfly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here's a recap of the Left's position on the issues surrounding the US flag and the national anthem:
> 
> Left wing nutjob: "I'm a proud of my country!"
> 
> <national anthem starts playing...>
> 
> Left Wing nutjob: "Fuck America!  I'm not standing up for this racist country!"
> 
> <British national anthem starts playing...>
> 
> Left wing nutjob: "Long Live the Queen!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if we call them on that, it's because we are "racist".
> 
> 
> Fucking assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When your in Rome!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You what? Disrespect America in front of foreigners while showing respect for THEIR nation?
> 
> 
> That's not what I would do.
> 
> 
> That's what a bunch of anti-American pieces of shit do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The image Black Americans has suffered around the world because of propaganda published by White controlled media. You've made them 2nd class citizens in the eyes of the world. That being the case, what loyalty is owed to you by a 2nd class citizen? Thankfully, most Blacks soldier on despite knowing what people like you harbor in your hearts They not only stand for the NA but they fight in all of YOUR wars...and salute the flag proudly while doing so.  But if one of their brothers kneels in peace to protest the hypocrisy behind that flag, exemplified not only by cops killing unarmed blacks but other myriad ways, it is profound. The protest is. to recognize that Blacks blood sacrifices on the battlefield has earned them he right to live
> and be equal in every way. Since we know that White America continues ro reject that invarious subtle ways. Kaepernick's kneeling is long overdue...and we all ought to get behind him until YOU LISTEN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will never listen to any SOB who does not salute the flag during the national anthem. Kneeling is not a right and the 1st amendment doesn't have a damn thing to do with being disrespectful. When do you un-American trash receptacles get it through your commie skulls that it ain't about rights.
Click to expand...


You are a good little Nazi. Kneeling is a right. Why don't you Nazis get the fact that the Constitution represents out country. The anthem and flag are nothing unless you respect the Constitution which you do not.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

JakeStarkey said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're as stupid as they are. Protesting against the right to protest. Dont you see how abjectly _stupid_ that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is just what the Far Right does: protest against the right to protest.
Click to expand...

What are you talking about? What would that have to do with my post?


----------



## K9Buck

JQPublic1 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its all about rights. The right to be taken alive when you are unarmed and pose no real threat by cops...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A point not in dispute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe not in dispute by you...but a sizeable number of Conservatives do dispute it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody supports corrupt and abusive cops.  This whole kneeling thing is a sham for suckers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are joking, right?  Hundreds of posts right here on USMB by so called conservatives contradict you. For most of those posters cops can do no wrong. And their sentiments are echoed in the courtrooms when cops are put on trial for murdering someone. No matter how damning the evidence. ..no matter how skilled and prepared the prosecutor is..one fucking bigotted juror can put a hold on justice by refusing to join fellow jurors in convicting a killer cop. You can't see that because you don't want to.
Click to expand...


Cops are arrested, fired and admonished all the time for improper behavior.  Just because a few cops do something bad and skate doesn't mean all law enforcement across America is corrupt, unjust and is out to get the black man.  It's absurd.  

What I find contradictory are all the liberals demanding justice that were elated when Hillary skated.  Lol.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

busybee01 said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a little civics lesson for you. The flag does NOT represent Trump.
> 
> The stripes *represent* the original 13 Colonies and the stars *represent* the 50 states of the Union. The colors of the *flag* are symbolic as well; red symbolizes hardiness and valor, white symbolizes purity and innocence, and blue *represents* vigilance, perseverance and justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The flag does now represent Trump. He is the one who abused it by using it for cheap political tricks. I will never honor the flag or anthem as long as Trump os President.
Click to expand...


Interesting. You say the flag represents Trump. So did it also represent BO, Bush, Clinton and all the other presidents in your (little) mind? I have never heard anyone claim the flag represents the current POTUS. When did that become a thing?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

thetor said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're as stupid as they are. Protesting against the right to protest. Dont you see how abjectly _stupid_ that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I don't have my nose rammed up Trumps Asshole like you BROWN NOSE,your prose is Stupidity Personified...Get a Life
Click to expand...

What does Trump have to do with it? You really are that stupid.


----------



## K9Buck

busybee01 said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a little civics lesson for you. The flag does NOT represent Trump.
> 
> The stripes *represent* the original 13 Colonies and the stars *represent* the 50 states of the Union. The colors of the *flag* are symbolic as well; red symbolizes hardiness and valor, white symbolizes purity and innocence, and blue *represents* vigilance, perseverance and justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The flag does now represent Trump. He is the one who abused it by using it for cheap political tricks. I will never honor the flag or anthem as long as Trump os President.
Click to expand...


You sound like a petulant child.


----------



## busybee01

K9Buck said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a little civics lesson for you. The flag does NOT represent Trump.
> 
> The stripes *represent* the original 13 Colonies and the stars *represent* the 50 states of the Union. The colors of the *flag* are symbolic as well; red symbolizes hardiness and valor, white symbolizes purity and innocence, and blue *represents* vigilance, perseverance and justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The flag does now represent Trump. He is the one who abused it by using it for cheap political tricks. I will never honor the flag or anthem as long as Trump os President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound like a petulant child.
Click to expand...


You are the one supporting a petulant child. Go back to your daddy Trump like a good little cult member.


----------



## K9Buck

busybee01 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a little civics lesson for you. The flag does NOT represent Trump.
> 
> The stripes *represent* the original 13 Colonies and the stars *represent* the 50 states of the Union. The colors of the *flag* are symbolic as well; red symbolizes hardiness and valor, white symbolizes purity and innocence, and blue *represents* vigilance, perseverance and justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The flag does now represent Trump. He is the one who abused it by using it for cheap political tricks. I will never honor the flag or anthem as long as Trump os President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound like a petulant child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one supporting a petulant child. Go back to your daddy Trump like a good little cult member.
Click to expand...


Have some dignity and class, for a change.


----------



## thetor

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're as stupid as they are. Protesting against the right to protest. Dont you see how abjectly _stupid_ that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I don't have my nose rammed up Trumps Asshole like you BROWN NOSE,your prose is Stupidity Personified...Get a Life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with it? You really are that stupid.
Click to expand...

Well Trump wears THE FLAG like he owns it,he does not,he was going to make America Great Again...He has not,he can't because he is a Two-Bit Bull Shit Artist just awaiting BROWN NOSES like you to swallow his Bull-Shit...Trump has plenty to do with it,demeaning the Presidency,demeaning Women,blaming everyone for his own ineptitude and idiotic ramblings,Being Stupid really does not cover You or Trump properly does it BROWN NOSE,not at all


----------



## thetor

busybee01 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if we call them on that, it's because we are "racist".
> 
> 
> Fucking assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When your in Rome!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You what? Disrespect America in front of foreigners while showing respect for THEIR nation?
> 
> 
> That's not what I would do.
> 
> 
> That's what a bunch of anti-American pieces of shit do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The image Black Americans has suffered around the world because of propaganda published by White controlled media. You've made them 2nd class citizens in the eyes of the world. That being the case, what loyalty is owed to you by a 2nd class citizen? Thankfully, most Blacks soldier on despite knowing what people like you harbor in your hearts They not only stand for the NA but they fight in all of YOUR wars...and salute the flag proudly while doing so.  But if one of their brothers kneels in peace to protest the hypocrisy behind that flag, exemplified not only by cops killing unarmed blacks but other myriad ways, it is profound. The protest is. to recognize that Blacks blood sacrifices on the battlefield has earned them he right to live
> and be equal in every way. Since we know that White America continues ro reject that invarious subtle ways. Kaepernick's kneeling is long overdue...and we all ought to get behind him until YOU LISTEN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will never listen to any SOB who does not salute the flag during the national anthem. Kneeling is not a right and the 1st amendment doesn't have a damn thing to do with being disrespectful. When do you un-American trash receptacles get it through your commie skulls that it ain't about rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a good little Nazi. Kneeling is a right. Why don't you Nazis get the fact that the Constitution represents out country. The anthem and flag are nothing unless you respect the Constitution which you do not.
Click to expand...

Sorry but I cannot agree with you regarding Hoss,he is a fine American,I may not agree with him on some issues,he is the opposite of a Nazi and a very decent man,he could eat(and drink) at my table anytime,just saying. tor


----------



## K9Buck

thetor said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're as stupid as they are. Protesting against the right to protest. Dont you see how abjectly _stupid_ that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I don't have my nose rammed up Trumps Asshole like you BROWN NOSE,your prose is Stupidity Personified...Get a Life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with it? You really are that stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Trump wears THE FLAG like he owns it,he does not,he was going to make America Great Again...He has not,he can't because he is a Two-Bit Bull Shit Artist just awaiting BROWN NOSES like you to swallow his Bull-Shit...Trump has plenty to do with it,demeaning the Presidency,demeaning Women,blaming everyone for his own ineptitude and idiotic ramblings,Being Stupid really does not cover You or Trump properly does it BROWN NOSE,not at all
Click to expand...


You're a bit hysterical.


----------



## K9Buck

thetor said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we are the land of the free, that's why you should respect  our anthem.
> 
> 
> 
> And let's not forget we are the home of the brave... and Trump was the bravest of them all.  He served Putin well ...even through the pain of bone spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not as well when your man child promised Putin he could screw us over on nuke talks, after the election. Glad that Putin seen Obama as the pussy he is, and told him to fuck off. I think that's when traitors "liberals" started to hate Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh,some of us knew Putin was a Dog years ago,I suppose you were on of those DHeads that thought more of Putin than the President of the United States,your Shamelessness knows no bounds...Trumpite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Bill know Putin was a dog when Russians paid him  $600K for a 20 minute speech in Moscow or the time the Clinton Foundation accepted millions from them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably,A Fool and their Money are easily parted...Like Hoss,Putin probably wanted to give Hillary ONE
Click to expand...


They're not fools.  There were favors given in return.


----------



## thetor

K9Buck said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
> 
> 
> 
> You're as stupid as they are. Protesting against the right to protest. Dont you see how abjectly _stupid_ that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I don't have my nose rammed up Trumps Asshole like you BROWN NOSE,your prose is Stupidity Personified...Get a Life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with it? You really are that stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Trump wears THE FLAG like he owns it,he does not,he was going to make America Great Again...He has not,he can't because he is a Two-Bit Bull Shit Artist just awaiting BROWN NOSES like you to swallow his Bull-Shit...Trump has plenty to do with it,demeaning the Presidency,demeaning Women,blaming everyone for his own ineptitude and idiotic ramblings,Being Stupid really does not cover You or Trump properly does it BROWN NOSE,not at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a bit hysterical.
Click to expand...

Nope,not at all,just truthful...Thetor,ever living,ever faithful,ever sure


----------



## Penelope

Correll said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iowa marching band walks off field during national anthem
> 
> (By Todd Starnes) Ames High School has the unfortunate distinction of having one of the most un-American marching bands in the nation. More than a dozen members of the band linked arms and walked off the football field Friday night during a performance of “The Star-Spangled Banner.” An untold number of other band members refused to play their instruments. It was absolutely disgraceful. Sickening. The children
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Oh some more ANTI AMERICAN pos losers that need sent over to N. Korea.  Asses like this don't deceiver this Country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if I was in charge....that would end the marching band for the season....and all of those members would not be allowed to try out again next year...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about right. They need to learn that insulting people and what people love, carries consequences.
Click to expand...


Didn't insult me.  But then again I'm on the side of the kneelers, with the war on women, social programs, and tax cuts for the elties, tell me what is there to be proud of, forced patriotism?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Old Yeller said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA continues his nonsense.  Trump's numbers have tanked the last three weeks.
> 
> *Polling Data*
> *Poll* *Date* *Sample* *Approve* *Disapprove* *Spread*
> *RCP Average 9/22 - 10/15 -- 38.6 55.7 -17.1 *
> Gallup 10/13 - 10/15 1500 A 36 59 -23
> Rasmussen Reports 10/11 - 10/15 1500 LV 43 56 -13
> Economist/YouGov 10/7 - 10/10 1278 RV 41 53 -12
> Reuters/Ipsos 10/6 - 10/10 1584 A 36 59 -23
> Quinnipiac 10/5 - 10/10 1482 RV 38 56 -18
> IBD/TIPP 9/29 - 10/8 887 A 33 61 -28
> USA Today/Suffolk 9/27 - 10/1 1000 RV 38 56 -18
> CNN 9/26 - 9/28 1037 A 37 56 -19
> PBS/Marist 9/25 - 9/27 886 RV 39 54 -15
> CNBC 9/24 - 9/27 800 A 38 52 -14
> FOX News 9/24 - 9/26 1017 RV 42 53 -11
> PPP (D) 9/22 - 9/25 865 RV 42 53 -11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to UtahVision you sack of human garbage.
Click to expand...

Yeah, facts and numbers hurt your head.


----------



## JakeStarkey

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're as stupid as they are. Protesting against the right to protest. Dont you see how abjectly _stupid_ that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is just what the Far Right does: protest against the right to protest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? What would that have to do with my post?
Click to expand...


----------



## JakeStarkey

thetor said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your in Rome!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You what? Disrespect America in front of foreigners while showing respect for THEIR nation?
> 
> 
> That's not what I would do.
> 
> 
> That's what a bunch of anti-American pieces of shit do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The image Black Americans has suffered around the world because of propaganda published by White controlled media. You've made them 2nd class citizens in the eyes of the world. That being the case, what loyalty is owed to you by a 2nd class citizen? Thankfully, most Blacks soldier on despite knowing what people like you harbor in your hearts They not only stand for the NA but they fight in all of YOUR wars...and salute the flag proudly while doing so.  But if one of their brothers kneels in peace to protest the hypocrisy behind that flag, exemplified not only by cops killing unarmed blacks but other myriad ways, it is profound. The protest is. to recognize that Blacks blood sacrifices on the battlefield has earned them he right to live
> and be equal in every way. Since we know that White America continues ro reject that invarious subtle ways. Kaepernick's kneeling is long overdue...and we all ought to get behind him until YOU LISTEN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will never listen to any SOB who does not salute the flag during the national anthem. Kneeling is not a right and the 1st amendment doesn't have a damn thing to do with being disrespectful. When do you un-American trash receptacles get it through your commie skulls that it ain't about rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a good little Nazi. Kneeling is a right. Why don't you Nazis get the fact that the Constitution represents out country. The anthem and flag are nothing unless you respect the Constitution which you do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but I cannot agree with you regarding Hoss,he is a fine American,I may not agree with him on some issues,he is the opposite of a Nazi and a very decent man,he could eat(and drink) at my table anytime,just saying. tor
Click to expand...

Hossfly is a good man, a veteran, and one who loves America.  I don't agree with his politics at times, but he has an All American Heart.


----------



## Correll

bodecea said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its an extension of the civil rights movement, good for them.
> 
> 
> 
> If those blacks are treating this as an extension of the Civil Right movement, instead of kneeling, they would be WILLING to face clubs and police dogs to fight for their perceived lack of equality.   Your statement as usual is total bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you have really put your foot in your mouth, now you understand why its continuing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am spot on in my assessment.  The players who are blacks choice of resistance are fucking cowardly wimps compared to the Selma marchers. If we are once again in the time of Jim Crowe, then face a police dog without raising a fist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like you hated the Selma marchers too.
Click to expand...



Nothing you said, addressed his point, of the lack of any real danger these kneelers are facing.


----------



## Correll

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> . THe media is not "white controlled"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.  And don't try to say Jews do... They don't...Anyway...Most American Jews are White.
Click to expand...



Whites are not a  unified force and you know that. There is no "they" on any issue.





Correll said:


> Nor do I base my opinion on blacks on the media. Nor is my opinion or views on blacks relevant to this issue.


I'll break it to ya gently...this issue is way larger than you or your opinion.  I added that comment in response to your tirade about
those angry black Americans who spoke their true feelings about our country instead of lying or being hypocritical. I wouldn't have done that but i do understand their pain.[/QUOTE]


SOrry thought you were talking to ME. I would check the post, but you cut it, so, whatever.


These "angry blacks" and the whites that have joined them and the owners and the league, have chosen as their method of speech, the active disrespect of the nation, during the national anthem.


So, they disrespect me, I disrespect them. Fuck them all.



..



Correll said:


> . I don't care about the "eyes of the world". American blacks are American citizens with all the rights and


MLK used the eyes of the world as a key part of his Civil Rights STRATEGY.. Without that effective plan we might still be waiting for
desegregation to take place.[/QUOTE]


Seemed like you were arguing that my opinion was ill informed because of the media. I would check, but you cut that post, so, 

MLK isn't here. These players are not him, the issues are not the same, the nation is not the same, the world is not the same.







Correll said:


> . Any American disrespects the Flag or the Nation the way these fuckers did, and I have a problem with that.


 But your feelings aren't backed by law. So until then good luck with "having a problem with it".
I'm sure people who feel that way can justify their behavior...I'm not about to try speaking for them.[/QUOTE]


I never claimed that my opinion on this was backed by the law. 

My point stands. This is about their disrespect for the Flag, the Nation it stands for, and the American citizens they insulted. 


All Americans should return the favor, and treat these kneelers with the same contempt they have showed for US.





Correll said:


> 4. Your attempt to make this about race is on you, not me.


Kaepernick made this about race and White folks like you have been trying to make it about patriotism instead. You seem oblivious to the reason Colin took a knee in the first place. Realizing you don't care about cops killing unarmed blacks so disproportionally, i can see why you would think the protests and some unpatriotic.statements are a bigger threat to YOU.[/QUOTE]


Kaepernick choose to make his statement by disrespecting the Flag, the Nation it stands for and his fellow American citizens.

He can do that, but if he expects to get a sympathetic ear from the nation he insulted, he is a fool.


YOU are currently trying to make my healthy response to his insults, to not be about his insults but about the insulters' skin color.




I take it you haven't noticed that I have been just as derogatory towards the white players in question, the owners, and the League, for joining in or supporting this series of anti-American insults.


----------



## skookerasbil

The keelers are quickly becoming  irrelevant. These wankers are the cause of the NFL getting a nut sack kick so this will be changing at the stadiums soon.


----------



## Correll

JQPublic1 said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are we to believe that there was a mass migration of millions of white, socially liberal Republican voters to the Southern States while at the same time there was a mass migration of white, socially racist Conservatives Democratic voters to the Northeast and Pacific Coast? When did that mass migration happen, and I'm sure you have plenty of voter registration data to back that claim up, right?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not telling you again.  I'm done kicking your ass.   The Parties never switched.  Racist democrats have no reason to switch to the party that ended Slavery.  Al Gore Sr was racist.  So was FDR, John F Kennedy too,  Those men would never become Republicans.  Not even today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did all those conservatives Southern
> Democrats go. Did they all become liberal overnight back in 1964.
Click to expand...



They were outvoted by younger and wealthier whites, and died off to a large extent.


----------



## skookerasbil

btw........the kneeling wankers are too dumb to recognize that a symbolic gesture doesn't mean dick after while when its having zero impact outside the stadium. duh..........these dummies would continue kneeling for 10 years while the landscape remained unchanged.Symbolic gestures are ghey........some do them over and over and over and over and keep taking bows


----------



## Correll

busybee01 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't pay taxes for Iowa schools to teach and encourage disrespect for our Country.  Somebody needs to be fired and the band disbanded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By doing so, you are the one who is disrespecting the Country. I have no respect for a country that is led by Trump. Trump is a thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your side are the thugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the thug. These are your friends not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. THat's the left, with widespread support of the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It actually is more akin to the white supremacists Trump supporters support.
Click to expand...



Three  points.


1. White Supremacist are an ignored fringe irrelevant to Trump's support.

2. ANd nope. The White Supremacists for quite some time have been showing up with bare faces. It is the Left that has adopted their old habit of wearing masks so they can commit violent crimes and not get caught.

3. You are a race baiting asshole.


----------



## Correll

Penelope said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iowa marching band walks off field during national anthem
> 
> (By Todd Starnes) Ames High School has the unfortunate distinction of having one of the most un-American marching bands in the nation. More than a dozen members of the band linked arms and walked off the football field Friday night during a performance of “The Star-Spangled Banner.” An untold number of other band members refused to play their instruments. It was absolutely disgraceful. Sickening. The children
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Oh some more ANTI AMERICAN pos losers that need sent over to N. Korea.  Asses like this don't deceiver this Country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if I was in charge....that would end the marching band for the season....and all of those members would not be allowed to try out again next year...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about right. They need to learn that insulting people and what people love, carries consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't insult me.  But then again I'm on the side of the kneelers, with the war on women, social programs, and tax cuts for the elties, tell me what is there to be proud of, forced patriotism?
Click to expand...




An insult to the Nation as a whole doesn't feel like an insult to you?

And you libs wonder why we question your patriotism.


Anyhow, to your question.


You go to someone else's ritual, one you don't believe in, you still show respect to those around you by not making the moment about you.


I've gone to Catholic masses with my wife's family as part of weddings and funerals. I've kneeled when they've kneeled, I've bowed my head when they prayed.

Because I'm not there to insult them, or to disrupt their rituals. 

Because I am not an ass and don't want to insult them.


The Kneelers are asses and are insulting America and Americans. 


And I am responding appropriately.


----------



## JoeMoma

If the kids feel strongly enough to get kicked out of the band for their cause, then so be it.


----------



## Hossfly

busybee01 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if we call them on that, it's because we are "racist".
> 
> 
> Fucking assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When your in Rome!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You what? Disrespect America in front of foreigners while showing respect for THEIR nation?
> 
> 
> That's not what I would do.
> 
> 
> That's what a bunch of anti-American pieces of shit do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The image Black Americans has suffered around the world because of propaganda published by White controlled media. You've made them 2nd class citizens in the eyes of the world. That being the case, what loyalty is owed to you by a 2nd class citizen? Thankfully, most Blacks soldier on despite knowing what people like you harbor in your hearts They not only stand for the NA but they fight in all of YOUR wars...and salute the flag proudly while doing so.  But if one of their brothers kneels in peace to protest the hypocrisy behind that flag, exemplified not only by cops killing unarmed blacks but other myriad ways, it is profound. The protest is. to recognize that Blacks blood sacrifices on the battlefield has earned them he right to live
> and be equal in every way. Since we know that White America continues ro reject that invarious subtle ways. Kaepernick's kneeling is long overdue...and we all ought to get behind him until YOU LISTEN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will never listen to any SOB who does not salute the flag during the national anthem. Kneeling is not a right and the 1st amendment doesn't have a damn thing to do with being disrespectful. When do you un-American trash receptacles get it through your commie skulls that it ain't about rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a good little Nazi. Kneeling is a right. Why don't you Nazis get the fact that the Constitution represents out country. The anthem and flag are nothing unless you respect the Constitution which you do not.
Click to expand...


^^^^^^^^^^^^
Hoss apples. Sure, you can kneel but a baseball bat will cure it.


----------



## JQPublic1

Hossfly said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your in Rome!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You what? Disrespect America in front of foreigners while showing respect for THEIR nation?
> 
> 
> That's not what I would do.
> 
> 
> That's what a bunch of anti-American pieces of shit do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The image Black Americans has suffered around the world because of propaganda published by White controlled media. You've made them 2nd class citizens in the eyes of the world. That being the case, what loyalty is owed to you by a 2nd class citizen? Thankfully, most Blacks soldier on despite knowing what people like you harbor in your hearts They not only stand for the NA but they fight in all of YOUR wars...and salute the flag proudly while doing so.  But if one of their brothers kneels in peace to protest the hypocrisy behind that flag, exemplified not only by cops killing unarmed blacks but other myriad ways, it is profound. The protest is. to recognize that Blacks blood sacrifices on the battlefield has earned them he right to live
> and be equal in every way. Since we know that White America continues ro reject that invarious subtle ways. Kaepernick's kneeling is long overdue...and we all ought to get behind him until YOU LISTEN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will never listen to any SOB who does not salute the flag during the national anthem. Kneeling is not a right and the 1st amendment doesn't have a damn thing to do with being disrespectful. When do you un-American trash receptacles get it through your commie skulls that it ain't about rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a good little Nazi. Kneeling is a right. Why don't you Nazis get the fact that the Constitution represents out country. The anthem and flag are nothing unless you respect the Constitution which you do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Hoss apples. Sure, you can kneel but a baseball bat will cure it.
Click to expand...

Careful..just because a person is kneeling doesn't mean his eyes are closed...and these days...the kneeler just might be armed.


----------



## Hossfly

JQPublic1 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You what? Disrespect America in front of foreigners while showing respect for THEIR nation?
> 
> 
> That's not what I would do.
> 
> 
> That's what a bunch of anti-American pieces of shit do.
> 
> 
> 
> The image Black Americans has suffered around the world because of propaganda published by White controlled media. You've made them 2nd class citizens in the eyes of the world. That being the case, what loyalty is owed to you by a 2nd class citizen? Thankfully, most Blacks soldier on despite knowing what people like you harbor in your hearts They not only stand for the NA but they fight in all of YOUR wars...and salute the flag proudly while doing so.  But if one of their brothers kneels in peace to protest the hypocrisy behind that flag, exemplified not only by cops killing unarmed blacks but other myriad ways, it is profound. The protest is. to recognize that Blacks blood sacrifices on the battlefield has earned them he right to live
> and be equal in every way. Since we know that White America continues ro reject that invarious subtle ways. Kaepernick's kneeling is long overdue...and we all ought to get behind him until YOU LISTEN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will never listen to any SOB who does not salute the flag during the national anthem. Kneeling is not a right and the 1st amendment doesn't have a damn thing to do with being disrespectful. When do you un-American trash receptacles get it through your commie skulls that it ain't about rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a good little Nazi. Kneeling is a right. Why don't you Nazis get the fact that the Constitution represents out country. The anthem and flag are nothing unless you respect the Constitution which you do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Hoss apples. Sure, you can kneel but a baseball bat will cure it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Careful..just because a person is kneeling doesn't mean his eyes are closed...and these days...the kneeler just might be armed.
Click to expand...


That makes the Attitude Adjuster easier to apply.


----------



## busybee01

K9Buck said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a little civics lesson for you. The flag does NOT represent Trump.
> 
> The stripes *represent* the original 13 Colonies and the stars *represent* the 50 states of the Union. The colors of the *flag* are symbolic as well; red symbolizes hardiness and valor, white symbolizes purity and innocence, and blue *represents* vigilance, perseverance and justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The flag does now represent Trump. He is the one who abused it by using it for cheap political tricks. I will never honor the flag or anthem as long as Trump os President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound like a petulant child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one supporting a petulant child. Go back to your daddy Trump like a good little cult member.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have some dignity and class, for a change.
Click to expand...


Why don't you try it.


----------



## busybee01

BuckToothMoron said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a little civics lesson for you. The flag does NOT represent Trump.
> 
> The stripes *represent* the original 13 Colonies and the stars *represent* the 50 states of the Union. The colors of the *flag* are symbolic as well; red symbolizes hardiness and valor, white symbolizes purity and innocence, and blue *represents* vigilance, perseverance and justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The flag does now represent Trump. He is the one who abused it by using it for cheap political tricks. I will never honor the flag or anthem as long as Trump os President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting. You say the flag represents Trump. So did it also represent BO, Bush, Clinton and all the other presidents in your (little) mind? I have never heard anyone claim the flag represents the current POTUS. When did that become a thing?
Click to expand...


It became Trump's flag when he used the flag and anthem for cheap political gain. I refuse to bow to Trump's attempts to implement conformity. Neither Obama or Bush or Clinton ever suggest you had to stand for the flag or anthem.


----------



## busybee01

thetor said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your in Rome!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You what? Disrespect America in front of foreigners while showing respect for THEIR nation?
> 
> 
> That's not what I would do.
> 
> 
> That's what a bunch of anti-American pieces of shit do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The image Black Americans has suffered around the world because of propaganda published by White controlled media. You've made them 2nd class citizens in the eyes of the world. That being the case, what loyalty is owed to you by a 2nd class citizen? Thankfully, most Blacks soldier on despite knowing what people like you harbor in your hearts They not only stand for the NA but they fight in all of YOUR wars...and salute the flag proudly while doing so.  But if one of their brothers kneels in peace to protest the hypocrisy behind that flag, exemplified not only by cops killing unarmed blacks but other myriad ways, it is profound. The protest is. to recognize that Blacks blood sacrifices on the battlefield has earned them he right to live
> and be equal in every way. Since we know that White America continues ro reject that invarious subtle ways. Kaepernick's kneeling is long overdue...and we all ought to get behind him until YOU LISTEN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will never listen to any SOB who does not salute the flag during the national anthem. Kneeling is not a right and the 1st amendment doesn't have a damn thing to do with being disrespectful. When do you un-American trash receptacles get it through your commie skulls that it ain't about rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a good little Nazi. Kneeling is a right. Why don't you Nazis get the fact that the Constitution represents out country. The anthem and flag are nothing unless you respect the Constitution which you do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but I cannot agree with you regarding Hoss,he is a fine American,I may not agree with him on some issues,he is the opposite of a Nazi and a very decent man,he could eat(and drink) at my table anytime,just saying. tor
Click to expand...


Anyone who pushes conformity is a Nazi. Kneeling is a right just as the 95 year old  veteran did in solidarity with the players. It is about rights. Rights that somer people don't like.


----------



## busybee01

Correll said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By doing so, you are the one who is disrespecting the Country. I have no respect for a country that is led by Trump. Trump is a thug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side are the thugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the thug. These are your friends not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. THat's the left, with widespread support of the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It actually is more akin to the white supremacists Trump supporters support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Three  points.
> 
> 
> 1. White Supremacist are an ignored fringe irrelevant to Trump's support.
> 
> 2. ANd nope. The White Supremacists for quite some time have been showing up with bare faces. It is the Left that has adopted their old habit of wearing masks so they can commit violent crimes and not get caught.
> 
> 3. You are a race baiting asshole.
Click to expand...


1. That is why he gave aid and comfort to white supremacists in Charlottesville. 

2. I suppose you know everyone who is anti-Trump wears a mask. You saw everyone of them. I saw none of the anti-white supremacists wearing masks.

3. You are the race baiter asshole.


----------



## JQPublic1

JakeStarkey said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You what? Disrespect America in front of foreigners while showing respect for THEIR nation?
> 
> 
> That's not what I would do.
> 
> 
> That's what a bunch of anti-American pieces of shit do.
> 
> 
> 
> The image Black Americans has suffered around the world because of propaganda published by White controlled media. You've made them 2nd class citizens in the eyes of the world. That being the case, what loyalty is owed to you by a 2nd class citizen? Thankfully, most Blacks soldier on despite knowing what people like you harbor in your hearts They not only stand for the NA but they fight in all of YOUR wars...and salute the flag proudly while doing so.  But if one of their brothers kneels in peace to protest the hypocrisy behind that flag, exemplified not only by cops killing unarmed blacks but other myriad ways, it is profound. The protest is. to recognize that Blacks blood sacrifices on the battlefield has earned them he right to live
> and be equal in every way. Since we know that White America continues ro reject that invarious subtle ways. Kaepernick's kneeling is long overdue...and we all ought to get behind him until YOU LISTEN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will never listen to any SOB who does not salute the flag during the national anthem. Kneeling is not a right and the 1st amendment doesn't have a damn thing to do with being disrespectful. When do you un-American trash receptacles get it through your commie skulls that it ain't about rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a good little Nazi. Kneeling is a right. Why don't you Nazis get the fact that the Constitution represents out country. The anthem and flag are nothing unless you respect the Constitution which you do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but I cannot agree with you regarding Hoss,he is a fine American,I may not agree with him on some issues,he is the opposite of a Nazi and a very decent man,he could eat(and drink) at my table anytime,just saying. tor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hossfly is a good man, a veteran, and one who loves America.  I don't agree with his politics at times, but he has an All American Heart.
Click to expand...

If you accept racism and bigotry as being intrinsic to American heritage, hossfly is certainly a fine example of that. But I've got a
different opinion of what an American is.
People of all races working together without prejudice to make this a better country for all
are the most patriotic Americans. The days of the hossflys amongst us are numbered.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

JakeStarkey said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're as stupid as they are. Protesting against the right to protest. Dont you see how abjectly _stupid_ that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is just what the Far Right does: protest against the right to protest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? What would that have to do with my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 154814
Click to expand...

So you have no answer. Just demand speech stifling. Very Democrat of you.


----------



## The Derp

K9Buck said:


> Nobody supports corrupt and abusive cops.  This whole kneeling thing is a sham for suckers.



A sham to serve what end?  What is the goal of the sham?


----------



## The Derp

K9Buck said:


> Cops are arrested, fired and admonished all the time for improper behavior.



BULL - FUCKING - SHIT.


----------



## The Derp

busybee01 said:


> Anyone who pushes conformity is a Nazi. Kneeling is a right just as the 95 year old  veteran did in solidarity with the players. It is about rights. Rights that somer people don't like.




It's also about power.  What's driving most of the white Conservative rage about this is that they don't have the power to silence the players who are using their power to express their grievances.  For so long, Conservatives have been able to exert their power over black people by stifling their voice.  Only there's no way for them to stifle or oppress a player kneeling during the anthem, and they can't silence him because he's not even talking when he does, so that's why they must invent standards for the flag...because they are powerless to stop the players.


----------



## The Derp

JQPublic1 said:


> If you accept racism and bigotry as being intrinsic to American heritage, hossfly is certainly a fine example of that. But I've got a different opinion of what an American is.
> People of all races working together without prejudice to make this a better country for all
> are the most patriotic Americans. The days of the hossflys amongst us are numbered.



As much as I wish you were right, I don't think the hossflys are ever going to go away.  What has to happen is their voices have to be drowned out.  That is accomplished by dragging your friends to the polls to vote.  The more people who vote, the less likely the hossflys of the world are to win and get the power they are desperate to use to oppress minorities, women, Jews, gays, Muslims, etc.


----------



## Hossfly

The Derp said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you accept racism and bigotry as being intrinsic to American heritage, hossfly is certainly a fine example of that. But I've got a different opinion of what an American is.
> People of all races working together without prejudice to make this a better country for all
> are the most patriotic Americans. The days of the hossflys amongst us are numbered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I wish you were right, I don't think the hossflys are ever going to go away.  What has to happen is their voices have to be drowned out.  That is accomplished by dragging your friends to the polls to vote.  The more people who vote, the less likely the hossflys of the world are to win and get the power they are desperate to use to oppress minorities, women, Jews, gays, Muslims, etc.
Click to expand...


You and your girlfriend JQPublic1  are so far off base it's laughable. You should check out my profile page and click the information box. Find any Nazis there.


----------



## JakeStarkey

JQPublic1 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The image Black Americans has suffered around the world because of propaganda published by White controlled media. You've made them 2nd class citizens in the eyes of the world. That being the case, what loyalty is owed to you by a 2nd class citizen? Thankfully, most Blacks soldier on despite knowing what people like you harbor in your hearts They not only stand for the NA but they fight in all of YOUR wars...and salute the flag proudly while doing so.  But if one of their brothers kneels in peace to protest the hypocrisy behind that flag, exemplified not only by cops killing unarmed blacks but other myriad ways, it is profound. The protest is. to recognize that Blacks blood sacrifices on the battlefield has earned them he right to live
> and be equal in every way. Since we know that White America continues ro reject that invarious subtle ways. Kaepernick's kneeling is long overdue...and we all ought to get behind him until YOU LISTEN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will never listen to any SOB who does not salute the flag during the national anthem. Kneeling is not a right and the 1st amendment doesn't have a damn thing to do with being disrespectful. When do you un-American trash receptacles get it through your commie skulls that it ain't about rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a good little Nazi. Kneeling is a right. Why don't you Nazis get the fact that the Constitution represents out country. The anthem and flag are nothing unless you respect the Constitution which you do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but I cannot agree with you regarding Hoss,he is a fine American,I may not agree with him on some issues,he is the opposite of a Nazi and a very decent man,he could eat(and drink) at my table anytime,just saying. tor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hossfly is a good man, a veteran, and one who loves America.  I don't agree with his politics at times, but he has an All American Heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you accept racism and bigotry as being intrinsic to American heritage, hossfly is certainly a fine example of that. But I've got a
> different opinion of what an American is.
> People of all races working together without prejudice to make this a better country for all
> are the most patriotic Americans. The days of the hossflys amongst us are numbered.
Click to expand...

I don't know about most of that.  I would take Hossfly in the foxhole with me any time.  What I do know is that America is turning its back on the hard left.


----------



## JakeStarkey

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
> 
> 
> 
> You're as stupid as they are. Protesting against the right to protest. Dont you see how abjectly _stupid_ that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is just what the Far Right does: protest against the right to protest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? What would that have to do with my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 154814
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have no answer. Just demand speech stifling. Very Democrat of you.
Click to expand...

Rosh wants to protest but deny the right to others who disagree with him to protest.


----------



## JQPublic1

JakeStarkey said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will never listen to any SOB who does not salute the flag during the national anthem. Kneeling is not a right and the 1st amendment doesn't have a damn thing to do with being disrespectful. When do you un-American trash receptacles get it through your commie skulls that it ain't about rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a good little Nazi. Kneeling is a right. Why don't you Nazis get the fact that the Constitution represents out country. The anthem and flag are nothing unless you respect the Constitution which you do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but I cannot agree with you regarding Hoss,he is a fine American,I may not agree with him on some issues,he is the opposite of a Nazi and a very decent man,he could eat(and drink) at my table anytime,just saying. tor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hossfly is a good man, a veteran, and one who loves America.  I don't agree with his politics at times, but he has an All American Heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you accept racism and bigotry as being intrinsic to American heritage, hossfly is certainly a fine example of that. But I've got a
> different opinion of what an American is.
> People of all races working together without prejudice to make this a better country for all
> are the most patriotic Americans. The days of the hossflys amongst us are numbered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know about most of that.  I would take Hossfly in the foxhole with me any time.  What I do know is that America is turning its back on the hard left.
Click to expand...

Birds of a feather flock together. America isn't turning its back on the left. America *is* the left. The right is mostly a smaller contigency of angry White males. If there is any back turning,  its the populists army of Trumpbots turning their backs on establishment republicans. But the mother of back turning is yet to come. If either Obamacare, medicaid and medicare is lost... the back turning will
Reach epic proportions....the Democrats will RISEagain.


----------



## JakeStarkey

JQPublic1, you are goofy as S. J.

These things go in cycles.  Yes, the Dems will gain power again.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

JakeStarkey said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're as stupid as they are. Protesting against the right to protest. Dont you see how abjectly _stupid_ that is?
> 
> 
> 
> That is just what the Far Right does: protest against the right to protest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? What would that have to do with my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 154814
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have no answer. Just demand speech stifling. Very Democrat of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rosh wants to protest but deny the right to others who disagree with him to protest.
Click to expand...

Not at all. I only pointed out the stupidity in protesting the right to protest which is what all of these anthem-protesting sheep are doing. You seem to be suffering from the same degree of misapprehension.


----------



## bodecea

K9Buck said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its all about rights. The right to be taken alive when you are unarmed and pose no real threat by cops...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A point not in dispute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe not in dispute by you...but a sizeable number of Conservatives do dispute it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody supports corrupt and abusive cops.  This whole kneeling thing is a sham for suckers.
Click to expand...

How so?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

MarcATL said:


> Good!
> More of this will happen.
> And it should.
> It's not about what you whiner liars think it is.
> The more you lie and say it's TO disrespect the flag, the more it will happen.
> As if the flag is all-important anyway.
> This is good news.


Look at you getting a thrill up your leg over this. Lol


----------



## JQPublic1

Hossfly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The image Black Americans has suffered around the world because of propaganda published by White controlled media. You've made them 2nd class citizens in the eyes of the world. That being the case, what loyalty is owed to you by a 2nd class citizen? Thankfully, most Blacks soldier on despite knowing what people like you harbor in your hearts They not only stand for the NA but they fight in all of YOUR wars...and salute the flag proudly while doing so.  But if one of their brothers kneels in peace to protest the hypocrisy behind that flag, exemplified not only by cops killing unarmed blacks but other myriad ways, it is profound. The protest is. to recognize that Blacks blood sacrifices on the battlefield has earned them he right to live
> and be equal in every way. Since we know that White America continues ro reject that invarious subtle ways. Kaepernick's kneeling is long overdue...and we all ought to get behind him until YOU LISTEN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will never listen to any SOB who does not salute the flag during the national anthem. Kneeling is not a right and the 1st amendment doesn't have a damn thing to do with being disrespectful. When do you un-American trash receptacles get it through your commie skulls that it ain't about rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a good little Nazi. Kneeling is a right. Why don't you Nazis get the fact that the Constitution represents out country. The anthem and flag are nothing unless you respect the Constitution which you do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Hoss apples. Sure, you can kneel but a baseball bat will cure it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Careful..just because a person is kneeling doesn't mean his eyes are closed...and these days...the kneeler just might be armed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes the Attitude Adjuster easier to apply.
Click to expand...

If you believe that you are either crazy or stupid!


----------



## my2¢

13 out of 300 band members walked off the field, I wouldn't paint the 287 that remained with the same brush.


----------



## MarcATL

skookerasbil said:


> The *keelers* are quickly becoming  irrelevant. These wankers are the cause of the NFL getting a nut sack kick so this will be changing at the stadiums soon.


"Keelers"

*snicker*


----------



## thetor

busybee01 said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You what? Disrespect America in front of foreigners while showing respect for THEIR nation?
> 
> 
> That's not what I would do.
> 
> 
> That's what a bunch of anti-American pieces of shit do.
> 
> 
> 
> The image Black Americans has suffered around the world because of propaganda published by White controlled media. You've made them 2nd class citizens in the eyes of the world. That being the case, what loyalty is owed to you by a 2nd class citizen? Thankfully, most Blacks soldier on despite knowing what people like you harbor in your hearts They not only stand for the NA but they fight in all of YOUR wars...and salute the flag proudly while doing so.  But if one of their brothers kneels in peace to protest the hypocrisy behind that flag, exemplified not only by cops killing unarmed blacks but other myriad ways, it is profound. The protest is. to recognize that Blacks blood sacrifices on the battlefield has earned them he right to live
> and be equal in every way. Since we know that White America continues ro reject that invarious subtle ways. Kaepernick's kneeling is long overdue...and we all ought to get behind him until YOU LISTEN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will never listen to any SOB who does not salute the flag during the national anthem. Kneeling is not a right and the 1st amendment doesn't have a damn thing to do with being disrespectful. When do you un-American trash receptacles get it through your commie skulls that it ain't about rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a good little Nazi. Kneeling is a right. Why don't you Nazis get the fact that the Constitution represents out country. The anthem and flag are nothing unless you respect the Constitution which you do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but I cannot agree with you regarding Hoss,he is a fine American,I may not agree with him on some issues,he is the opposite of a Nazi and a very decent man,he could eat(and drink) at my table anytime,just saying. tor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who pushes conformity is a Nazi. Kneeling is a right just as the 95 year old  veteran did in solidarity with the players. It is about rights. Rights that somer people don't like.
Click to expand...

Sorry but your summation of Hoss.,is putting it mildly incorrect and unkind,in life you meet people you respect,you don't have to agree with them always but often they turn into a Great Friend and I regard him as a Great Friend,look honestly I could never understand why he had this thing for Hillary but you can't help who turns you on,I tried to wean him off her but he was having none of it....LOL....I think at one time or another,we have all been there.

Hoss is a Great Man and the world is better off for him being here, Busy I may not agree with him on every subject but what you should realize is..I have his back and always will do,have a nice day Busy...tor


----------



## LuckyDuck

MindWars said:


> Iowa marching band walks off field during national anthem
> 
> (By Todd Starnes) Ames High School has the unfortunate distinction of having one of the most un-American marching bands in the nation. More than a dozen members of the band linked arms and walked off the football field Friday night during a performance of “The Star-Spangled Banner.” An untold number of other band members refused to play their instruments. It was absolutely disgraceful. Sickening. The children
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Oh some more ANTI AMERICAN pos losers that need sent over to N. Korea.  Asses like this don't deceiver this Country.


As I recall, the high school marching bands sounded like crap anyway, so no loss.  Just the anthem from a CD, it would sound better.


----------



## gallantwarrior

MarcATL said:


> Good!
> More of this will happen.
> And it should.
> It's not about what you whiner liars think it is.
> The more you lie and say it's TO disrespect the flag, the more it will happen.
> As if the flag is all-important anyway.
> This is good news.


What is this about?


----------



## BuckToothMoron

busybee01 said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a little civics lesson for you. The flag does NOT represent Trump.
> 
> The stripes *represent* the original 13 Colonies and the stars *represent* the 50 states of the Union. The colors of the *flag* are symbolic as well; red symbolizes hardiness and valor, white symbolizes purity and innocence, and blue *represents* vigilance, perseverance and justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The flag does now represent Trump. He is the one who abused it by using it for cheap political tricks. I will never honor the flag or anthem as long as Trump os President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting. You say the flag represents Trump. So did it also represent BO, Bush, Clinton and all the other presidents in your (little) mind? I have never heard anyone claim the flag represents the current POTUS. When did that become a thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It became Trump's flag when he used the flag and anthem for cheap political gain. I refuse to bow to Trump's attempts to implement conformity. Neither Obama or Bush or Clinton ever suggest you had to stand for the flag or anthem.
Click to expand...


Of course they never made that suggestion, because it was already presumed that all Americans should stand when the anthem is played.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Who is Hoss?


----------



## WEATHER53

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Who is Hoss?


Little Joes brother


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

WEATHER53 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Hoss?
> 
> 
> 
> Little Joes brother
Click to expand...

That's not a big help


----------



## thetor

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Who is Hoss?


Well Hossfly of course,


----------



## Spare_change

MarcATL said:


> Good!
> More of this will happen.
> And it should.
> It's not about what you whiner liars think it is.
> The more you lie and say it's TO disrespect the flag, the more it will happen.
> As if the flag is all-important anyway.
> This is good news.


Hemmorhoids? 

Or, are you a perfect asshole?


----------



## Spare_change

thetor said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
Click to expand...

Freedom of speech? Where did you get that idea?

What you don't have is freedom from repercussions of your speech.


----------



## thetor

Spare_change said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Freedom of speech? Where did you get that idea?
> 
> What you don't have is freedom from repercussions of your speech.
Click to expand...

Very well said,by the way Spare,I love your quote on the Sahara Desert and the Government...Many a True Word Said In Jest....Keep up your excellent posts...tor


----------



## Correll

busybee01 said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You what? Disrespect America in front of foreigners while showing respect for THEIR nation?
> 
> 
> That's not what I would do.
> 
> 
> That's what a bunch of anti-American pieces of shit do.
> 
> 
> 
> The image Black Americans has suffered around the world because of propaganda published by White controlled media. You've made them 2nd class citizens in the eyes of the world. That being the case, what loyalty is owed to you by a 2nd class citizen? Thankfully, most Blacks soldier on despite knowing what people like you harbor in your hearts They not only stand for the NA but they fight in all of YOUR wars...and salute the flag proudly while doing so.  But if one of their brothers kneels in peace to protest the hypocrisy behind that flag, exemplified not only by cops killing unarmed blacks but other myriad ways, it is profound. The protest is. to recognize that Blacks blood sacrifices on the battlefield has earned them he right to live
> and be equal in every way. Since we know that White America continues ro reject that invarious subtle ways. Kaepernick's kneeling is long overdue...and we all ought to get behind him until YOU LISTEN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will never listen to any SOB who does not salute the flag during the national anthem. Kneeling is not a right and the 1st amendment doesn't have a damn thing to do with being disrespectful. When do you un-American trash receptacles get it through your commie skulls that it ain't about rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a good little Nazi. Kneeling is a right. Why don't you Nazis get the fact that the Constitution represents out country. The anthem and flag are nothing unless you respect the Constitution which you do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but I cannot agree with you regarding Hoss,he is a fine American,I may not agree with him on some issues,he is the opposite of a Nazi and a very decent man,he could eat(and drink) at my table anytime,just saying. tor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who pushes conformity is a Nazi. Kneeling is a right just as the 95 year old  veteran did in solidarity with the players. It is about rights. Rights that somer people don't like.
Click to expand...



Not all conformists are nazis. ONly a moron would say that they were.


Showing some respect to your fellow citizens, is a very low level of conformity.

You are an asshole.


----------



## Correll

busybee01 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your side are the thugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the thug. These are your friends not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. THat's the left, with widespread support of the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It actually is more akin to the white supremacists Trump supporters support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Three  points.
> 
> 
> 1. White Supremacist are an ignored fringe irrelevant to Trump's support.
> 
> 2. ANd nope. The White Supremacists for quite some time have been showing up with bare faces. It is the Left that has adopted their old habit of wearing masks so they can commit violent crimes and not get caught.
> 
> 3. You are a race baiting asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. That is why he gave aid and comfort to white supremacists in Charlottesville.
> 
> 2. I suppose you know everyone who is anti-Trump wears a mask. You saw everyone of them. I saw none of the anti-white supremacists wearing masks.
> 
> 3. You are the race baiter asshole.
Click to expand...




1. Your vile lie is noted and held against you. You are a race baiting asshole. FUCK YOU.

2. Your attempt at deflection is noted and dismissed. My point stands. THe Left is the one that is showing up to these events wearing masks so they can commit violent crimes.

3. Your vile and moronic lie is noted and held against you, you piece of shit.


----------



## The Derp

Hossfly said:


> You and your girlfriend JQPublic1  are so far off base it's laughable. You should check out my profile page and click the information box. Find any Nazis there.



Look dude...Conservatives have made a bargain with Trump to sell out their principles for the sake of tax cuts for the rich.  At this point, you're either a Nazi, Nazi sympathizer, or you oppose them.


----------



## Hossfly

The Derp said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and your girlfriend JQPublic1  are so far off base it's laughable. You should check out my profile page and click the information box. Find any Nazis there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look dude...Conservatives have made a bargain with Trump to sell out their principles for the sake of tax cuts for the rich.  At this point, you're either a Nazi, Nazi sympathizer, or you oppose them.
Click to expand...


Turnspeak isn't working for you.


----------



## The Derp

Hossfly said:


> Turnspeak isn't working for you.



I didn't do "turnspeak" at all, I just spoke the truth.  You guys have sold your principles out just to get tax cuts for the rich.  The price tag of your principles is so low that you don't even have to get anything in order to have them.  That's how fuckin' stupid you are too; you sold out your principles _*for literally nothing*_.


----------



## Hossfly

The Derp said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turnspeak isn't working for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't do "turnspeak" at all, I just spoke the truth.  You guys have sold your principles out just to get tax cuts for the rich.  The price tag of your principles is so low that you don't even have to get anything in order to have them.  That's how fuckin' stupid you are too; you sold out your principles _*for literally nothing*_.
Click to expand...

If I had any idea of WTF you're implying, I'd answer your false assumptions. If you continue with your lying bullshit then I'll have to take action, Progressive Liberal Communist dupe.


----------



## JQPublic1

The Derp said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turnspeak isn't working for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't do "turnspeak" at all, I just spoke the truth.  You guys have sold your principles out just to get tax cuts for the rich.  The price tag of your principles is so low that you don't even have to get anything in order to have them.  That's how fuckin' stupid you are too; you sold out your principles _*for literally nothing*_.
Click to expand...

Ohh...i beg to differ..they got something...read the words in my sig and you will understand what they got.


----------



## Hossfly

JQPublic1 said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turnspeak isn't working for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't do "turnspeak" at all, I just spoke the truth.  You guys have sold your principles out just to get tax cuts for the rich.  The price tag of your principles is so low that you don't even have to get anything in order to have them.  That's how fuckin' stupid you are too; you sold out your principles _*for literally nothing*_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh...i beg to differ..they got something...read the words in my sig and you will understand what they got.
Click to expand...


LBJ was a Progressive Liberal Socialist pig. In other words, he was a lowlife Democrat.


----------



## JQPublic1

Correll said:


> Showing some respect to your fellow citizens, is a very low level of conformity


But isn't that what Kaepernick's kneeling protest is all about? The disproportionate
 Killing of unarmed blacks by cops and the subsequent exonerations by various courts
Implies a underlying general disdain for the lives of Blacks.  There's no respect there but
there is plenty of RW conformity.


----------



## JQPublic1

Hossfly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turnspeak isn't working for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't do "turnspeak" at all, I just spoke the truth.  You guys have sold your principles out just to get tax cuts for the rich.  The price tag of your principles is so low that you don't even have to get anything in order to have them.  That's how fuckin' stupid you are too; you sold out your principles _*for literally nothing*_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh...i beg to differ..they got something...read the words in my sig and you will understand what they got.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LBJ was a Progressive Liberal Socialist pig. In other words, he was a lowlife Democrat.
Click to expand...

But he was a lowlife Conservative before he
softened on Civil Rights issues. So what angers you most about LBJ...his many years of conservatism or his seemingly short political metamorphosis into a flaming liberal?


----------



## busybee01

BuckToothMoron said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a little civics lesson for you. The flag does NOT represent Trump.
> 
> The stripes *represent* the original 13 Colonies and the stars *represent* the 50 states of the Union. The colors of the *flag* are symbolic as well; red symbolizes hardiness and valor, white symbolizes purity and innocence, and blue *represents* vigilance, perseverance and justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The flag does now represent Trump. He is the one who abused it by using it for cheap political tricks. I will never honor the flag or anthem as long as Trump os President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting. You say the flag represents Trump. So did it also represent BO, Bush, Clinton and all the other presidents in your (little) mind? I have never heard anyone claim the flag represents the current POTUS. When did that become a thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It became Trump's flag when he used the flag and anthem for cheap political gain. I refuse to bow to Trump's attempts to implement conformity. Neither Obama or Bush or Clinton ever suggest you had to stand for the flag or anthem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course they never made that suggestion, because it was already presumed that all Americans should stand when the anthem is played.
Click to expand...


They never would have attacked anyone who didn't. This was cheap politics on Trump's part.


----------



## busybee01

Correll said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The image Black Americans has suffered around the world because of propaganda published by White controlled media. You've made them 2nd class citizens in the eyes of the world. That being the case, what loyalty is owed to you by a 2nd class citizen? Thankfully, most Blacks soldier on despite knowing what people like you harbor in your hearts They not only stand for the NA but they fight in all of YOUR wars...and salute the flag proudly while doing so.  But if one of their brothers kneels in peace to protest the hypocrisy behind that flag, exemplified not only by cops killing unarmed blacks but other myriad ways, it is profound. The protest is. to recognize that Blacks blood sacrifices on the battlefield has earned them he right to live
> and be equal in every way. Since we know that White America continues ro reject that invarious subtle ways. Kaepernick's kneeling is long overdue...and we all ought to get behind him until YOU LISTEN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will never listen to any SOB who does not salute the flag during the national anthem. Kneeling is not a right and the 1st amendment doesn't have a damn thing to do with being disrespectful. When do you un-American trash receptacles get it through your commie skulls that it ain't about rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a good little Nazi. Kneeling is a right. Why don't you Nazis get the fact that the Constitution represents out country. The anthem and flag are nothing unless you respect the Constitution which you do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but I cannot agree with you regarding Hoss,he is a fine American,I may not agree with him on some issues,he is the opposite of a Nazi and a very decent man,he could eat(and drink) at my table anytime,just saying. tor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who pushes conformity is a Nazi. Kneeling is a right just as the 95 year old  veteran did in solidarity with the players. It is about rights. Rights that somer people don't like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not all conformists are nazis. ONly a moron would say that they were.
> 
> 
> Showing some respect to your fellow citizens, is a very low level of conformity.
> 
> You are an asshole.
Click to expand...


You are the ASSHOLE!!

I don't show any respect for people who dishonor the flag for cheap political gain. I also have no respect for cultists who lack the ability to think for themselves. 
you are the MORON!!! NAZI!!!


----------



## The Derp

Hossfly said:


> If I had any idea of WTF you're implying, I'd answer your false assumptions. If you continue with your lying bullshit then I'll have to take action, Progressive Liberal Communist dupe.



Why are you a Conservative?


----------



## Hossfly

The Derp said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had any idea of WTF you're implying, I'd answer your false assumptions. If you continue with your lying bullshit then I'll have to take action, Progressive Liberal Communist dupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you a Conservative?
Click to expand...

I'm a Conservative Independent voter who wants term limits and no free shit for illegals.


----------



## Hossfly

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Showing some respect to your fellow citizens, is a very low level of conformity
> 
> 
> 
> But isn't that what Kaepernick's kneeling protest is all about? The disproportionate
> Killing of unarmed blacks by cops and the subsequent exonerations by various courts
> Implies a underlying general disdain for the lives of Blacks.  There's no respect there but
> there is plenty of RW conformity.
Click to expand...


I see. You're against justice, law and order. Figgers.


----------



## The Derp

Hossfly said:


> I'm a Conservative Independent voter who wants term limits and no free shit for illegals.



1.  Term limits do nothing to solve the underlying problem of private campaign finance which produces all the politicians you hate so much.  In fact, it'll make things worse because with term limits, the power to choose nominees lies with the party, not the people.  So instead of candidates competing for your money, you have political parties doing it and then picking the candidates those party leaders want.  That's why term limits on their own are worthless.

2.  Do you resent the fact that illegal immigrants are entitled to _*some*_ of the same benefits you are?  Why do you resent that?  Why do you care?


----------



## Hossfly

JQPublic1 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turnspeak isn't working for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't do "turnspeak" at all, I just spoke the truth.  You guys have sold your principles out just to get tax cuts for the rich.  The price tag of your principles is so low that you don't even have to get anything in order to have them.  That's how fuckin' stupid you are too; you sold out your principles _*for literally nothing*_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh...i beg to differ..they got something...read the words in my sig and you will understand what they got.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LBJ was a Progressive Liberal Socialist pig. In other words, he was a lowlife Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he was a lowlife Conservative before he
> softened on Civil Rights issues. So what angers you most about LBJ...his many years of conservatism or his seemingly short political metamorphosis into a flaming liberal?
Click to expand...


1. His having Kennedy killed. (Although I detested Kennedy)

2. His responsibility for getting tens of thousands of my fellow soldiers killed.


----------



## Spare_change

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Showing some respect to your fellow citizens, is a very low level of conformity
> 
> 
> 
> But isn't that what Kaepernick's kneeling protest is all about? The disproportionate
> Killing of unarmed blacks by cops and the subsequent exonerations by various courts
> Implies a underlying general disdain for the lives of Blacks.  There's no respect there but
> there is plenty of RW conformity.
Click to expand...

So, you take an unsubstantiated - and untrue - statement, and then tell us it "implies" something sinister.

Doesn't that sound just a tad weak to you?


----------



## The Derp

Spare_change said:


> So, you take an unsubstantiated - and untrue - statement, and then tell us it "implies" something sinister.



Because that which is sinister is happening.  We see it all the time when cops are exonerated for shooting black people who are unarmed.  If cops are so fearful for their lives, even having body armor, armored police vehicles, and military-style weaponry, *then maybe the problem lies with the cops and their fear, and not the victims of that fear!*


----------



## JQPublic1

Hossfly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Showing some respect to your fellow citizens, is a very low level of conformity
> 
> 
> 
> But isn't that what Kaepernick's kneeling protest is all about? The disproportionate
> Killing of unarmed blacks by cops and the subsequent exonerations by various courts
> Implies a underlying general disdain for the lives of Blacks.  There's no respect there but
> there is plenty of RW conformity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see. You're against justice, law and order. Figgers.
Click to expand...

WTF? Trying to turn the tables on me,  eh?
You're bold...but surely you don't expect to be taken seriously with that remark. Your insinuation would be analogous to Goering telling a Jew protesting the murder of Jews
that the Jew is against law and order.


----------



## Correll

JQPublic1 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The image Black Americans has suffered around the world because of propaganda published by White controlled media. You've made them 2nd class citizens in the eyes of the world. That being the case, what loyalty is owed to you by a 2nd class citizen? Thankfully, most Blacks soldier on despite knowing what people like you harbor in your hearts They not only stand for the NA but they fight in all of YOUR wars...and salute the flag proudly while doing so.  But if one of their brothers kneels in peace to protest the hypocrisy behind that flag, exemplified not only by cops killing unarmed blacks but other myriad ways, it is profound. The protest is. to recognize that Blacks blood sacrifices on the battlefield has earned them he right to live
> and be equal in every way. Since we know that White America continues ro reject that invarious subtle ways. Kaepernick's kneeling is long overdue...and we all ought to get behind him until YOU LISTEN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will never listen to any SOB who does not salute the flag during the national anthem. Kneeling is not a right and the 1st amendment doesn't have a damn thing to do with being disrespectful. When do you un-American trash receptacles get it through your commie skulls that it ain't about rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a good little Nazi. Kneeling is a right. Why don't you Nazis get the fact that the Constitution represents out country. The anthem and flag are nothing unless you respect the Constitution which you do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but I cannot agree with you regarding Hoss,he is a fine American,I may not agree with him on some issues,he is the opposite of a Nazi and a very decent man,he could eat(and drink) at my table anytime,just saying. tor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hossfly is a good man, a veteran, and one who loves America.  I don't agree with his politics at times, but he has an All American Heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you accept racism and bigotry as being intrinsic to American heritage, hossfly is certainly a fine example of that. But I've got a
> different opinion of what an American is.
> People of all races working together without prejudice to make this a better country for all
> are the most patriotic Americans. The days of the hossflys amongst us are numbered.
Click to expand...



The anti-Americanism and reflexive race baiting of people like you will create generations of "hossflies".


You do realize that, don't you?


----------



## JQPublic1

Spare_change said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Showing some respect to your fellow citizens, is a very low level of conformity
> 
> 
> 
> But isn't that what Kaepernick's kneeling protest is all about? The disproportionate
> Killing of unarmed blacks by cops and the subsequent exonerations by various courts
> Implies a underlying general disdain for the lives of Blacks.  There's no respect there but
> there is plenty of RW conformity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you take an unsubstantiated - and untrue - statement, and then tell us it "implies" something sinister.
> 
> Doesn't that sound just a tad weak to you?
Click to expand...

Tell me what is untrue about my statement if you want a response. Obviously i dont see what you see. Your turn...


----------



## JQPublic1

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will never listen to any SOB who does not salute the flag during the national anthem. Kneeling is not a right and the 1st amendment doesn't have a damn thing to do with being disrespectful. When do you un-American trash receptacles get it through your commie skulls that it ain't about rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a good little Nazi. Kneeling is a right. Why don't you Nazis get the fact that the Constitution represents out country. The anthem and flag are nothing unless you respect the Constitution which you do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but I cannot agree with you regarding Hoss,he is a fine American,I may not agree with him on some issues,he is the opposite of a Nazi and a very decent man,he could eat(and drink) at my table anytime,just saying. tor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hossfly is a good man, a veteran, and one who loves America.  I don't agree with his politics at times, but he has an All American Heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you accept racism and bigotry as being intrinsic to American heritage, hossfly is certainly a fine example of that. But I've got a
> different opinion of what an American is.
> People of all races working together without prejudice to make this a better country for all
> are the most patriotic Americans. The days of the hossflys amongst us are numbered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-Americanism and reflexive race baiting of people like you will create generations of "hossflies".
> 
> 
> You do realize that, don't you?
Click to expand...

No,  i dont realize that...obsequiouness in the face of injustice will create monsters far worst than Hossfly. And your version of who is  or what actions are unAmerican is just a shallow reflection of the tyranny in your heart.
You don't get to define me or any other citizen
with your pseudo- labels.


----------



## Spare_change

JQPublic1 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Showing some respect to your fellow citizens, is a very low level of conformity
> 
> 
> 
> But isn't that what Kaepernick's kneeling protest is all about? The disproportionate
> Killing of unarmed blacks by cops and the subsequent exonerations by various courts
> Implies a underlying general disdain for the lives of Blacks.  There's no respect there but
> there is plenty of RW conformity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you take an unsubstantiated - and untrue - statement, and then tell us it "implies" something sinister.
> 
> Doesn't that sound just a tad weak to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me what is untrue about my statement if you want a response. Obviously i dont see what you see. Your turn...
Click to expand...


You intentionally misconstrue, misrepresent, and misstate your claim about the "disproportionate killing of unarmed blacks by cops".

Then, you double down on this intrinsically false statement and say it "implies" something - meaning you have absolutely no proof for what you're about to say. 

Frankly, I expected better ---- this one is pretty childish.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

No one is unhinged by black antics.  The proper word is disgusted.  The black protester occupies the same level of attention as vomit gone to maggot.  The only proper action is to turn away and don't look.


----------



## JQPublic1

Spare_change said:


> You intentionally misconstrue, misrepresent, and misstate your claim about the "disproportionate killing of unarmed blacks by cops".



You still didn't tell me WHY you think your long list of verbs apply to my post. Here it is again. See if you can tell me why you think this post is false...rather than just blowing hot air and saying it is false without showing why. 


 
Do you have a problem with proportional statistics?  If so, let me know...otherwise I ll think you are just a RW dumbass with a chip on his shoulder...incapable of serious debate .




Spare_change said:


> Then, you double down on this intrinsically false statement and say it "implies" something - meaning you have absolutely no proof for what you're about to say


The evidence is ensconced in the videos we saw of unarmed men being murdered by cops.  We also have watched honest prosecutors bring these murderers to trial only to have some racist juror singlehandedly
orchestrate an onerous miscarriage of justice.
by refusing to join his fellow jurors in convicting a killer cop. 
How these highly publicized cases escaped your perusal is beyond me.


----------



## JQPublic1

Tipsycatlover said:


> No one is unhinged by black antics.  The proper word is disgusted.  The black protester occupies the same level of attention as vomit gone to maggot.  The only proper action is to turn away and don't look.


The forefathers thought enough of protestors to give them Constitutional protections. So who are you to condemn peaceful protests?


----------



## WEATHER53

Condemnation of protest Is free speech
Again Libbies, free speech is not a one way street subjected to your approvals


----------



## JQPublic1

WEATHER53 said:


> Condemnation of protest Is free speech
> Again Libbies, free speech is not a one way street subjected to your approvals


I don't know what a Libbie is but I never suggested that free speech is a one way street. Are you hallucinating or somethin'?


----------



## Issa

MindWars said:


> Iowa marching band walks off field during national anthem
> 
> (By Todd Starnes) Ames High School has the unfortunate distinction of having one of the most un-American marching bands in the nation. More than a dozen members of the band linked arms and walked off the football field Friday night during a performance of “The Star-Spangled Banner.” An untold number of other band members refused to play their instruments. It was absolutely disgraceful. Sickening. The children
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Oh some more ANTI AMERICAN pos losers that need sent over to N. Korea.  Asses like this don't deceiver this Country.


Is freedom of speech and opinion, they should be able to do whatever they wish.


----------



## Issa

MindWars said:


> Iowa marching band walks off field during national anthem
> 
> (By Todd Starnes) Ames High School has the unfortunate distinction of having one of the most un-American marching bands in the nation. More than a dozen members of the band linked arms and walked off the football field Friday night during a performance of “The Star-Spangled Banner.” An untold number of other band members refused to play their instruments. It was absolutely disgraceful. Sickening. The children
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Oh some more ANTI AMERICAN pos losers that need sent over to N. Korea.  Asses like this don't deceiver this Country.


Is freedom of speech and opinion, they should be able to do whatever they wish.


----------



## JimBowie1958

thetor said:


> Don't We have FREEDOM OF SPEECH ????or have I missed something here....No one is being Anti-American BUT they are Anti-Trump and his Bullshit crap he spews.they have every right to say so>
> just because you are a Trumpite Lemming,most of us have a brain...your post is futile to say the least


Of course they have freedom of speech, just not freedom from consequences.

Frankly, I hope that they all die in a fucking fire.

BTW, welcome to my ignore list, you fucking leftwing retard.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Issa said:


> Is freedom of speech and opinion, they should be able to do whatever they wish.


roflmao, leftists cant meme and cant post.


----------



## Correll

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Showing some respect to your fellow citizens, is a very low level of conformity
> 
> 
> 
> But isn't that what Kaepernick's kneeling protest is all about? The disproportionate
> Killing of unarmed blacks by cops and the subsequent exonerations by various courts
> Implies a underlying general disdain for the lives of Blacks.  There's no respect there but
> there is plenty of RW conformity.
Click to expand...




If I decide that the best way to make a political point is to come and shit on your lawn, 


you aren't going to care what my point was, nor how committed I am to it.


You are going to be pissed off at my actions.



I don't give a shit what Kaepernick has to say. 

He decided to say it by disrespecting the Flag and the Nation for which it stands.


He has revealed that he has nothing but contempt for American and Americans, and I feel that America and Americans should return that same feeling.


----------



## Correll

busybee01 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will never listen to any SOB who does not salute the flag during the national anthem. Kneeling is not a right and the 1st amendment doesn't have a damn thing to do with being disrespectful. When do you un-American trash receptacles get it through your commie skulls that it ain't about rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a good little Nazi. Kneeling is a right. Why don't you Nazis get the fact that the Constitution represents out country. The anthem and flag are nothing unless you respect the Constitution which you do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but I cannot agree with you regarding Hoss,he is a fine American,I may not agree with him on some issues,he is the opposite of a Nazi and a very decent man,he could eat(and drink) at my table anytime,just saying. tor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who pushes conformity is a Nazi. Kneeling is a right just as the 95 year old  veteran did in solidarity with the players. It is about rights. Rights that somer people don't like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not all conformists are nazis. ONly a moron would say that they were.
> 
> 
> Showing some respect to your fellow citizens, is a very low level of conformity.
> 
> You are an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the ASSHOLE!!
> 
> I don't show any respect for people who dishonor the flag for cheap political gain. I also have no respect for cultists who lack the ability to think for themselves.
> you are the MORON!!! NAZI!!!
Click to expand...




Kaepernick is the one dishonoring the flag for cheap political gain. 


Patriotism is not cultist behavior, nor implies a lack of thinking for themselves.


Calling good people nazis, makes you the asshole here.


Asshole.


----------



## Correll

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a good little Nazi. Kneeling is a right. Why don't you Nazis get the fact that the Constitution represents out country. The anthem and flag are nothing unless you respect the Constitution which you do not.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but I cannot agree with you regarding Hoss,he is a fine American,I may not agree with him on some issues,he is the opposite of a Nazi and a very decent man,he could eat(and drink) at my table anytime,just saying. tor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hossfly is a good man, a veteran, and one who loves America.  I don't agree with his politics at times, but he has an All American Heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you accept racism and bigotry as being intrinsic to American heritage, hossfly is certainly a fine example of that. But I've got a
> different opinion of what an American is.
> People of all races working together without prejudice to make this a better country for all
> are the most patriotic Americans. The days of the hossflys amongst us are numbered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-Americanism and reflexive race baiting of people like you will create generations of "hossflies".
> 
> 
> You do realize that, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No,  i dont realize that...obsequiouness in the face of injustice will create monsters far worst than Hossfly. And your version of who is  or what actions are unAmerican is just a shallow reflection of the tyranny in your heart.
> You don't get to define me or any other citizen
> with your pseudo- labels.
Click to expand...



No one is supporting injustice.

People like you, smearing anyone that disagrees with you, with vile labels like "racists" will turn people, who might disagree with you on one issue, into "hossflies" who hate you with a fiery passion 


and rightly so.



That was my point.





And stating that you won't show respect to America because it is a bad place, is "anti-American".


----------



## pwjohn

MindWars said:


> Iowa marching band walks off field during national anthem
> 
> (By Todd Starnes) Ames High School has the unfortunate distinction of having one of the most un-American marching bands in the nation. More than a dozen members of the band linked arms and walked off the football field Friday night during a performance of “The Star-Spangled Banner.” An untold number of other band members refused to play their instruments. It was absolutely disgraceful. Sickening. The children
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Oh some more ANTI AMERICAN pos losers that need sent over to N. Korea.  Asses like this don't deceiver this Country.



Considering the source; fake news


----------



## The Derp

Correll said:


> Wow. No one in this thread said anything to justify that big helping of crazy.



Are you kidding?  All you people have been crying about is how what the NFL players do offends your whiny bullshit unearned entitlement.  How so deeply you're affected by seeing a few players kneeling (or not seeing them...just _*knowing*_ they kneel gives you rage), and how ineffectual you are at forcing them not to.  You have no power over these guys.  And I think that's what's really got you in such a tizzy.


----------



## The Derp

JimBowie1958 said:


> Of course they have freedom of speech, just not freedom from consequences.



And the consequences would be...what?  What consequences do you impotent Conservative nobodies think these NFL players are facing?  Because with the exception of Kaepernick not getting hired, not one single NFL player has had their job affected at all by the protests.  Neither has the NFL - the decline in NFL's ratings is _*smaller*_ than the general decline in TV ratings overall.  In fact, the #1 show on TV -_*The Walking Dead*_ - saw a bigger year-over-year decline than football.




JimBowie1958 said:


> Frankly, I hope that they all die in a fucking fire.



Impotent Conservative white rage at being powerless to stop NFL players from kneeling to force a discussion on race.  That's all this little tantrum is.  You lack the power to stop black men from conveying a message that you can't accept becuase doing so would ruin the conventional "wisdom" you've bought into for no other reason than to confirm your bias.

Fucking.  Pathetic.




JimBowie1958 said:


> BTW, welcome to my ignore list, you fucking leftwing retard.



Well, you can't spell _*ignorance*_ without *ignore.*


----------



## The Derp

Correll said:


> Kaepernick is the one dishonoring the flag for cheap political gain.



The idea that kneeling during the anthem means disrespect for the flag is an idea you all just made up, on the spot, in order to try to silence Kaepernick's protest.  And you used that weak excuse because you have no legitimate grounds to not be receptive to Kaep's message.  There's no reason anyone shouldn't be receptive to the message of police brutality and institutional racism, unless you are a racist yourself.




Correll said:


> Patriotism is not cultist behavior, nor implies a lack of thinking for themselves.



Standing for the anthem isn't patriotism, it's ritualism.  Patriotism is protesting.  Fascism is forcing people to stand.  You're a fascist, or have fascist-leaning beliefs.  *That is, if you actually believe the shit you post...which I'm not so sure you really do. * I think you're saying most of the crap you say for effect; trying to elicit a response out of people in order to get the validation you need to not consider yourself voiceless, powerless, and impotent.




Correll said:


> Calling good people nazis, makes you the asshole here.Asshole.



You're not good people.  You're the worst of us.


----------



## The Derp

Correll said:


> No one is supporting injustice.



By denying its existence, you are doing more to support it than not.




Correll said:


> People like you, smearing anyone that disagrees with you, with vile labels like "racists" will turn people, who might disagree with you on one issue, into "hossflies" who hate you with a fiery passion



You're not called a racist merely because you disagree with us.  You're being called a racist because your disagreement is on racist grounds.  Denying institutional racism, or blaming the victims of institutional racism for institutional racism _*makes you racist*_. 




Correll said:


> And stating that you won't show respect to America because it is a bad place, is "anti-American".



Blind allegiance isn't patriotism.  It is possible to love something and still find glaring faults with it.  I'm sure your spouse is in that boat.


----------



## The Derp

Correll said:


> Nice insulting. See below.



If the shoe fits...I can't help it that you're a giant pussy.  I can't help it that your impotency is resulting in all this resentment and rage.  I can't help it that you see black men kneeling as an assault on your fragile sensitivities.  All that is your problem you need to solve on your own.  Grow up, get over yourself, and take responsibility for the shit you believe.




Correll said:


> No, challenging my preconceived notions and/or the conventional wisdom, does not insult me.Insulting me, insults me, names such as "pussy", or "idiot" or, "whiny little bitch".That you can be such a fucking asshole and then seriously ask "what is insulting about what I say"



It sure seems to since you have to then feel the need to go further with your bullshit, or pretend like you're educated, experienced, and credible when we all you aren't.  Stop being such a snowflake.  I only insult you because *you insult me with your bullshit arguments*, *your bullshit lies about yourself, your bullshit faith, and your bullshit beliefs.*  All that stuff _*deeply offends me and I take it as an insult*_.  You seem desperate for any red herring you can find all to avoid answering for the stupid shit you believe.  That's because you're an impotent turd who so desperately wants to claim some victimization for yourself.  Why?  Because you're insecure.  Grow up, pull on your big boy pants, *and do better*.




Correll said:


> Yes, that is that big lie. ie that I am "racist".OTHING I have said supports that vile lie of yours, you piece of shit.My "entitlement" LOL!!! Just enough excuse for you to NOT actually address what I say.It is people like you, and the inability of the traditional Right to stand up to you, that is growing the Alt-Right, not me.



Here's how you're a racist without even realizing it (year right, we both know you're a racist but whatever):

First by saying that black people are the ones responsible for police shooting them because of how they act.  Then by denying that police and law enforcement exercises institutional racism...that makes you racist too.  By telling a black man to "pipe down" and dare not express their grievances on the platform they earned...that makes you racist too.  Merely being a Conservative makes you racist, but you take it one step further with your sloppy, lazy racism.  And your bullshit unearned entitlement is you saying that black men have no right to take a knee during an anthem (which you say you don't even watch anyway, so what the fuck?) because it offends _*your whiny little bitch*_ entitlement you think you've earned.  Well guess what, _*you haven't earned shit*_.  You're not entitled _*to shit, *_even your opinion on this.  No one owes you anything.  Your comfort is no one's concern.  You're not special.  You're not significant.  You're not remarkable.  You're barely a person as it is.  You don't deserve to have your thoughts respected or even heard - what the fuck have you done to earn that?  Nothing.  You've done _*literally nothing*_ to earn what you think you're entitled to feel and say.




Correll said:


> The discussion about police use of force has been on going for years, loud and clear and all over the place.Firing the players won't change that at all.That's not what our complaint is.We don't care what he has to say, he has offended US, by HOW he has said it.As has the other players who support him, black and white, and the white owners, and the League, who's various races, I don't know nor care.I am judging them all, not on the skin color(s) but on their anti-American actions.
> FUCK THEM ALL.



First of all, yes, police brutality has been discussed for years...but you haven't participated in that discussion; you've just denied it either by blaming the victims, or denying that the problem exists at all, depending on what day of the week it is and how your argument is faring in any given thread.  Secondly, by saying "you don't care what he has to say", you are proving what I said about you being racist true.  It is racist to deny police brutality against minorities exists, as much as it's racist to blame the victims of that brutality and racism.  

Since when did standing for the flag become the marker by which patriotism was measured?  Since Kaepernick started kneeling, never before.  Which means you all just made up that standard on the fucking spot and you did it because you deny the message either because you like police brutality, or you're just too much of a _*whiny little bitch coward*_ to admit your thinking was wrong.


----------



## JQPublic1

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but I cannot agree with you regarding Hoss,he is a fine American,I may not agree with him on some issues,he is the opposite of a Nazi and a very decent man,he could eat(and drink) at my table anytime,just saying. tor
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly is a good man, a veteran, and one who loves America.  I don't agree with his politics at times, but he has an All American Heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you accept racism and bigotry as being intrinsic to American heritage, hossfly is certainly a fine example of that. But I've got a
> different opinion of what an American is.
> People of all races working together without prejudice to make this a better country for all
> are the most patriotic Americans. The days of the hossflys amongst us are numbered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-Americanism and reflexive race baiting of people like you will create generations of "hossflies".
> 
> 
> You do realize that, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No,  i dont realize that...obsequiouness in the face of injustice will create monsters far worst than Hossfly. And your version of who is  or what actions are unAmerican is just a shallow reflection of the tyranny in your heart.
> You don't get to define me or any other citizen
> with your pseudo- labels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one is supporting injustice.
> 
> People like you, smearing anyone that disagrees with you, with vile labels like "racists" will turn people, who might disagree with you on one issue, into "hossflies" who hate you with a fiery passion
> 
> 
> and rightly so.
> 
> 
> 
> That was my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And stating that you won't show respect to America because it is a bad place, is "anti-American".
Click to expand...

You support injustice by ignoring it or by denying it exists.But you really can't deny the findings of various studies and DOJ probes
that proved unequivocally that injustice persists when Blacks interface with the justice system. The nationally televised videos showing cops murdering unarmed Blacks put the systemic disdain for Black life across the nation on display. Try as you may to trivialize those displays of systemic violence by some cops upon Black victims,
the title of this op suggests a growing number of people are pulling off the blinders.
Those who refuse to come to grips with murder by cop are as evil minded as those defeated Aryans who claimed not to know 
what their government was doing to the Jews
even as the smell of death and the flakes of ash from burning corpses filled the air.

I am not arbitrarily calling people who disagree with me racist. If you don't have the minset i mentioned you aren't included in the definition.


----------



## Anathema

Tipsycatlover said:


> That should be the last time they are on a sports field.



That shojld be the last time the band does anything. Hell, I'd shut the program down entirely


----------



## Correll

The Derp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. No one in this thread said anything to justify that big helping of crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding?  All you people have been crying about is how what the NFL players do offends your whiny bullshit unearned entitlement.  How so deeply you're affected by seeing a few players kneeling (or not seeing them...just _*knowing*_ they kneel gives you rage), and how ineffectual you are at forcing them not to.  You have no power over these guys.  And I think that's what's really got you in such a tizzy.
Click to expand...




The discussion has been about Patriotism.

That you can't be honest about that, shows that you are insecure in your position and ideology.


I have no problem with my lack of power over them.


I'm HAPPY that this is happening because imo, you lefties have been anti-American for decades.


I welcome behavior that will wake up more real Americans to how you people feel about them and this Great Nation.


----------



## Correll

The Derp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kaepernick is the one dishonoring the flag for cheap political gain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that kneeling during the anthem means disrespect for the flag is an idea you all just made up, on the spot, in order to try to silence Kaepernick's protest.  And you used that weak excuse because you have no legitimate grounds to not be receptive to Kaep's message.  There's no reason anyone shouldn't be receptive to the message of police brutality and institutional racism, unless you are a racist yourself.
Click to expand...



The ritual of standing during the Anthem is to show respect and loyalty to the Flag and the Nation for which it stands.

NOT standing is obviously showing DISRESPECT. 

Your lie is not fooling anyone, even yourself.


Also, Kaepernick has verbally expressed that he is not standing because he refuses to show "pride" in our nation.



I don't care what his message is, with this as his means of expressing it.






Correll said:


> Patriotism is not cultist behavior, nor implies a lack of thinking for themselves.



Standing for the anthem isn't patriotism, it's ritualism.  Patriotism is protesting.  Fascism is forcing people to stand.  You're a fascist, or have fascist-leaning beliefs.  *That is, if you actually believe the shit you post...which I'm not so sure you really do. * I think you're saying most of the crap you say for effect; trying to elicit a response out of people in order to get the validation you need to not consider yourself voiceless, powerless, and impotent.[/QUOTE]


It is a ritual to show patriotism.


Protesting is not patriotism. That is a moronic claim. 


Fascism is not forcing people to stand. Fascism is far worse than that. You are far to quick to smear good people. Because you are an asshole.

Your attempt to make this about me is noted and dismissed.







Correll said:


> Calling good people nazis, makes you the asshole here.Asshole.



You're not good people.  You're the worst of us.[/QUOTE]



You weren't just calling me a nazi, but it is not surprising that you would try to make it personal, because you are a dick.


My point stands. calling good people nazis makes you the asshole here. 


Asshole.


----------



## Correll

The Derp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is supporting injustice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By denying its existence, you are doing more to support it than not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> People like you, smearing anyone that disagrees with you, with vile labels like "racists" will turn people, who might disagree with you on one issue, into "hossflies" who hate you with a fiery passion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not called a racist merely because you disagree with us.  You're being called a racist because your disagreement is on racist grounds.  Denying institutional racism, or blaming the victims of institutional racism for institutional racism _*makes you racist*_.
Click to expand...



I've done none of that. I've been very clear that I don't give a damn about his message, that I am opposing his choice on HOW to express it.








Correll said:


> And stating that you won't show respect to America because it is a bad place, is "anti-American".



Blind allegiance isn't patriotism.  It is possible to love something and still find glaring faults with it.  I'm sure your spouse is in that boat.[/QUOTE]


Stating that you will not show "pride" in a nation because that nation is supposedly "oppressive" is not 

"loving it despite faults".


It is NOT LOVING IT.


Which has been my point, he hates this country, this country should hate him back.


----------



## Correll

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly is a good man, a veteran, and one who loves America.  I don't agree with his politics at times, but he has an All American Heart.
> 
> 
> 
> If you accept racism and bigotry as being intrinsic to American heritage, hossfly is certainly a fine example of that. But I've got a
> different opinion of what an American is.
> People of all races working together without prejudice to make this a better country for all
> are the most patriotic Americans. The days of the hossflys amongst us are numbered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-Americanism and reflexive race baiting of people like you will create generations of "hossflies".
> 
> 
> You do realize that, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No,  i dont realize that...obsequiouness in the face of injustice will create monsters far worst than Hossfly. And your version of who is  or what actions are unAmerican is just a shallow reflection of the tyranny in your heart.
> You don't get to define me or any other citizen
> with your pseudo- labels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one is supporting injustice.
> 
> People like you, smearing anyone that disagrees with you, with vile labels like "racists" will turn people, who might disagree with you on one issue, into "hossflies" who hate you with a fiery passion
> 
> 
> and rightly so.
> 
> 
> 
> That was my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And stating that you won't show respect to America because it is a bad place, is "anti-American".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support injustice by ignoring it or by denying it exists.But you really can't deny the findings of various studies and DOJ probes
> that proved unequivocally that injustice persists when Blacks interface with the justice system. The nationally televised videos showing cops murdering unarmed Blacks put the systemic disdain for Black life across the nation on display. Try as you may to trivialize those displays of systemic violence by some cops upon Black victims,
> the title of this op suggests a growing number of people are pulling off the blinders.
> Those who refuse to come to grips with murder by cop are as evil minded as those defeated Aryans who claimed not to know
> what their government was doing to the Jews
> even as the smell of death and the flakes of ash from burning corpses filled the air.
> 
> I am not arbitrarily calling people who disagree with me racist. If you don't have the minset i mentioned you aren't included in the definition.
Click to expand...





.


Kaepernick is an anti-American ass. 


America should show him the same love he shows US.


ie Zero.


He lost any expectation of US listening to him when he insulted this great nation.


----------



## The Derp

Correll said:


> The discussion has been about Patriotism.



No, it's not about patriotism, it's about racial injustice at the hands of law enforcement and our Justice system.  You are trying to make it about patriotism *because you rightly recognize you have no position to stand on when it comes to race.*  So you are looking for any way you can to justify your racist attempt to shut down successful black men from using their platform to promote their causes and express their grievances.  You get so filled with rage because there's _*nothing*_ you can do to stop them.  So you invent things and foist those straw men into the discussion.  Which is impotent bullshit, and you know it.  The very fact that these black guys have more power to get their message out than you do at silencing them is what drives all your rage on this.

Get the fuck over yourself, you _*whiny little bitch*_.




Correll said:


> That you can't be honest about that, shows that you are insecure in your position and ideology. I have no problem with my lack of power over them.



I think you've got a _*YUGE*_ problem with it...that's why you're trying to make it about patriotism.  Because you know you can't shut them down if the discussion were about racial injustice (mostly because you have no leg to stand on in that debate), so you try to shift it to more familiar grounds; fascist forced patriotism.  It's not about patriotism for you at all, it's about silencing black men who are ruining this carefully-constructed delusion you have that our law enforcement and justice system aren't steeped in institutional racism.  Your impotency is what is driving your rage, just like how a sexually impotent man would direct that rage outward.  It bothers you _*so much*_ that an individual black man has the power to get his message out that you stretch the bounds of taste and reason to justify you not receiving his message.  

A good question would be; *what do you have to lose if you do?  What do you personally have to lose by acknowledging that the grievances of these NFL players are legitimate, and we need to do something about it?*  Nothing.  You have literally nothing at stake here.  So what's the reason then for your stupid position?  Ego.  That's it.  Your fucking ego.  Is your ego really worth it?  I don't think so.




Correll said:


> 'm HAPPY that this is happening because imo, you lefties have been anti-American for decades.I welcome behavior that will wake up more real Americans to how you people feel about them and this Great Nation.



Funny coming from a Russian troll that I'm un-American.  LOL!  Anyway, it's un-American to force people to pledge fealty to an object.  You can take your fake patriotism and shove it up your Russian ass.


----------



## JQPublic1

Correll said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. No one in this thread said anything to justify that big helping of crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding?  All you people have been crying about is how what the NFL players do offends your whiny bullshit unearned entitlement.  How so deeply you're affected by seeing a few players kneeling (or not seeing them...just _*knowing*_ they kneel gives you rage), and how ineffectual you are at forcing them not to.  You have no power over these guys.  And I think that's what's really got you in such a tizzy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The discussion has been about Patriotism.
> 
> That you can't be honest about that, shows that you are insecure in your position and ideology.
> 
> 
> I have no problem with my lack of power over them.
> 
> 
> I'm HAPPY that this is happening because imo, you lefties have been anti-American for decades.
> 
> 
> I welcome behavior that will wake up more real Americans to how you people feel about them and this Great Nation.
Click to expand...

When oppressed citizens rise up against injustices perpetrated against them by RW white males, the actions they take are anti-tyranny not anti- American. They are as American as you think you are. Only kool aid drinkers like you think people who won't drink your kool aid are un American.


----------



## The Derp

Correll said:


> I've done none of that. I've been very clear that I don't give a damn about his message, that I am opposing his choice on HOW to express it.



Right...he's expressing it in a way *where you can't shut him down*.  That's the "how" we're talking about.  You are dreaming up excuse after excuse to not receive his message and you're doing that because you lack the power to shut him up completely.  If you had it your way, you wouldn't want any of these black men to express anything _*at all*_.  You prefer they "pipe down" and sit at the back of the bus, that way you don't have to deal with what they're saying.  That's what it's all about; *you are unable to silence these guys' message so you dream up ways and excuses you can.*  What a fucking baby.  What a fucking coward.  You got no balls at all.  You're just a limp-dicked nobody.




Correll said:


> Stating that you will not show "pride" in a nation because that nation is supposedly "oppressive" is not



Again, it's your standard being applied there.  I don't share that standard.  It's also a standard you made up on the spot, for no other purpose than to deny listening to the grievances expressed by these players.  All in service of your shitty little ego.  Well, let me be the first to tell you; _*you're not special.  You're not significant.  You're not remarkable.  You're a nobody with no power.*_  Kaepernick has more power than you and he expressed that power.  As do the other men kneeling at NFL games, and now kids in high school doing the same thing.  Stop being such a scared little baby and _*listen*_.




Correll said:


> It is NOT LOVING IT.Which has been my point, he hates this country, this country should hate him back.



Again, a standard you just made up on the spot.  Your standard is not _*the standard*_.  In fact, I'd argue your standard is the one that hates this country because forcing people to be patriotic according to an arbitrary standard you just made up on the spot, is anti-democratic and pro-fascism.

And what do we do to fascists, historically?  We kill them.


----------



## Correll

The Derp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice insulting. See below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the shoe fits...I can't help it that you're a giant pussy.  I can't help it that your impotency is resulting in all this resentment and rage.  I can't help it that you see black men kneeling as an assault on your fragile sensitivities.  All that is your problem you need to solve on your own.  Grow up, get over yourself, and take responsibility for the shit you believe.
Click to expand...



The shoe doesn't fit. YOu are just an ass. 




Correll said:


> No, challenging my preconceived notions and/or the conventional wisdom, does not insult me.Insulting me, insults me, names such as "pussy", or "idiot" or, "whiny little bitch".That you can be such a fucking asshole and then seriously ask "what is insulting about what I say"



It sure seems to since you have to then feel the need to go further with your bullshit, or pretend like you're educated, experienced, and credible when we all you aren't.  Stop being such a snowflake.  I only insult you because *you insult me with your bullshit arguments*, *your bullshit lies about yourself, your bullshit faith, and your bullshit beliefs.*  All that stuff _*deeply offends me and I take it as an insult*_.  You seem desperate for any red herring you can find all to avoid answering for the stupid shit you believe.  That's because you're an impotent turd who so desperately wants to claim some victimization for yourself.  Why?  Because you're insecure.  Grow up, pull on your big boy pants, *and do better*.[/QUOTE]


So, you admit that you are have been insulting me. 

So, when you asked "what is insulting about what I say" that was just you being a lying piece of shit. 

Thanks for that admission. 






Correll said:


> Yes, that is that big lie. ie that I am "racist".OTHING I have said supports that vile lie of yours, you piece of shit.My "entitlement" LOL!!! Just enough excuse for you to NOT actually address what I say.It is people like you, and the inability of the traditional Right to stand up to you, that is growing the Alt-Right, not me.



Here's how you're a racist without even realizing it (year right, we both know you're a racist but whatever):

First by saying that black people are the ones responsible for police shooting them because of how they act.  Then by denying that police and law enforcement exercises institutional racism...that makes you racist too.  By telling a black man to "pipe down" and dare not express their grievances on the platform they earned...that makes you racist too.  Merely being a Conservative makes you racist, but you take it one step further with your sloppy, lazy racism.  And your bullshit unearned entitlement is you saying that black men have no right to take a knee during an anthem (which you say you don't even watch anyway, so what the fuck?) because it offends _*your whiny little bitch*_ entitlement you think you've earned.  Well guess what, _*you haven't earned shit*_.  You're not entitled _*to shit, *_even your opinion on this.  No one owes you anything.  Your comfort is no one's concern.  You're not special.  You're not significant.  You're not remarkable.  You're barely a person as it is.  You don't deserve to have your thoughts respected or even heard - what the fuck have you done to earn that?  Nothing.  You've done _*literally nothing*_ to earn what you think you're entitled to feel and say.[/QUOTE]



1. I've been clear I'm not discussing this issue in relation to the Kneelers.

2. I've never said that any of the kneelers don't have a right to kneel. Shove your moronic entitlement shit up your ass.

3. I am offended by anti-American behavior from anyone regardless of race. YOu are a race baiting asshole.

4.  I'm certainly entitled to my opinion, but it says a lot about YOU that you can claim that I am not.

5. My arguments stand or fall on their merits or lack there of. That you and yours  cannot rationally refute then and are reduced to asshole logical fallacies, shows that they are worthy of consideration.





Correll said:


> The discussion about police use of force has been on going for years, loud and clear and all over the place.Firing the players won't change that at all.That's not what our complaint is.We don't care what he has to say, he has offended US, by HOW he has said it.As has the other players who support him, black and white, and the white owners, and the League, who's various races, I don't know nor care.I am judging them all, not on the skin color(s) but on their anti-American actions.
> FUCK THEM ALL.



First of all, yes, police brutality has been discussed for years...but you haven't participated in that discussion; you've just denied it either by blaming the victims, or denying that the problem exists at all, depending on what day of the week it is and how your argument is faring in any given thread.  Secondly, by saying "you don't care what he has to say", you are proving what I said about you being racist true.  It is racist to deny police brutality against minorities exists, as much as it's racist to blame the victims of that brutality and racism. 

Since when did standing for the flag become the marker by which patriotism was measured?  Since Kaepernick started kneeling, never before.  Which means you all just made up that standard on the fucking spot and you did it because you deny the message either because you like police brutality, or you're just too much of a _*whiny little bitch coward*_ to admit your thinking was wrong.[/QUOTE]


My saying that I don't care what he has to say, does NONE of the stuff you claim it does.


It demonstrates that I have no interest in what an anti-American piece of shit has to say, and that's it.


Your pretense that this is a new thing, ie conservatives being offended by displays of anti-Americanism is silly and dismissed.


----------



## The Derp

Correll said:


> Kaepernick is an anti-American ass.



Hilarious that a Russian Troll would call an American anti-American when your entire job is to divide Americans.  Kaepernick is a patriot; you're the traitor.  As I said, it's possible to love something and still find glaring, ugly faults with it; your spouse can probably speak to that quite accurately.




Correll said:


> America should show him the same love he shows US.e Zero.He lost any expectation of US listening to him when he insulted this great nation.



Notice how more and more the troll's comments become less and less articulate as the discussion continues.  Almost as if there's a script they must follow...


----------



## Correll

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. No one in this thread said anything to justify that big helping of crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding?  All you people have been crying about is how what the NFL players do offends your whiny bullshit unearned entitlement.  How so deeply you're affected by seeing a few players kneeling (or not seeing them...just _*knowing*_ they kneel gives you rage), and how ineffectual you are at forcing them not to.  You have no power over these guys.  And I think that's what's really got you in such a tizzy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The discussion has been about Patriotism.
> 
> That you can't be honest about that, shows that you are insecure in your position and ideology.
> 
> 
> I have no problem with my lack of power over them.
> 
> 
> I'm HAPPY that this is happening because imo, you lefties have been anti-American for decades.
> 
> 
> I welcome behavior that will wake up more real Americans to how you people feel about them and this Great Nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When oppressed citizens rise up against injustices perpetrated against them by RW white males, the actions they take are anti-tyranny not anti- American. They are as American as you think you are. Only kool aid drinkers like you think people who won't drink your kool aid are un American.
Click to expand...





The kneelers, the league, are not oppressed citizens. 


They are assholes. 

They are not rising up. They are already part of the corrupt power structure. 


Their actions are anti-American. They express enmity with America and Americans.


----------



## JQPublic1

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. No one in this thread said anything to justify that big helping of crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding?  All you people have been crying about is how what the NFL players do offends your whiny bullshit unearned entitlement.  How so deeply you're affected by seeing a few players kneeling (or not seeing them...just _*knowing*_ they kneel gives you rage), and how ineffectual you are at forcing them not to.  You have no power over these guys.  And I think that's what's really got you in such a tizzy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The discussion has been about Patriotism.
> 
> That you can't be honest about that, shows that you are insecure in your position and ideology.
> 
> 
> I have no problem with my lack of power over them.
> 
> 
> I'm HAPPY that this is happening because imo, you lefties have been anti-American for decades.
> 
> 
> I welcome behavior that will wake up more real Americans to how you people feel about them and this Great Nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When oppressed citizens rise up against injustices perpetrated against them by RW white males, the actions they take are anti-tyranny not anti- American. They are as American as you think you are. Only kool aid drinkers like you think people who won't drink your kool aid are un American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kneelers, the league, are not oppressed citizens.
> 
> 
> They are assholes.
> 
> They are not rising up. They are already part of the corrupt power structure.
> 
> 
> Their actions are anti-American. They express enmity with America and Americans.
Click to expand...

Just who do you define as Americans?


----------



## Correll

The Derp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've done none of that. I've been very clear that I don't give a damn about his message, that I am opposing his choice on HOW to express it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right...he's expressing it in a way *where you can't shut him down*.  That's the "how" we're talking about.  You are dreaming up excuse after excuse to not receive his message and you're doing that because you lack the power to shut him up completely.  If you had it your way, you wouldn't want any of these black men to express anything _*at all*_.  You prefer they "pipe down" and sit at the back of the bus, that way you don't have to deal with what they're saying.  That's what it's all about; *you are unable to silence these guys' message so you dream up ways and excuses you can.*  What a fucking baby.  What a fucking coward.  You got no balls at all.  You're just a limp-dicked nobody.
Click to expand...



I can't shut down ANYONE. 

The message has been/is/ and will be out there. 


"Black men"? You're the ass making this about race, ass, not me.


NOt me. I've been clear that I oppose all of them, regardless of their race. Fuck them all.






Correll said:


> Stating that you will not show "pride" in a nation because that nation is supposedly "oppressive" is not



Again, it's your standard being applied there.  I don't share that standard.  It's also a standard you made up on the spot, for no other purpose than to deny listening to the grievances expressed by these players.  All in service of your shitty little ego.  Well, let me be the first to tell you; _*you're not special.  You're not significant.  You're not remarkable.  You're a nobody with no power.*_  Kaepernick has more power than you and he expressed that power.  As do the other men kneeling at NFL games, and now kids in high school doing the same thing.  Stop being such a scared little baby and _*listen*_.[/QUOTE]


Every time in my life when the Anthem has been played in my presence, I have stood to show respect.

Yes, it's my standard. 

I'm not claiming to be special or to have power here. 


I am listening and watching. And remembering.

These assholes are dividing themselves away from me and America.


Fuck them.








Correll said:


> It is NOT LOVING IT.Which has been my point, he hates this country, this country should hate him back.



Again, a standard you just made up on the spot.  Your standard is not _*the standard*_.  In fact, I'd argue your standard is the one that hates this country because forcing people to be patriotic according to an arbitrary standard you just made up on the spot, is anti-democratic and pro-fascism.

And what do we do to fascists, historically?  We kill them.[/QUOTE]


Judging someone by his actions and stated words is not fascist.


But I am please that you admit to you desire to kill those who oppose you.


Do you think that the other anti-Americans who refuse to stand for the Anthem share your bloody hatred of Americans?


----------



## The Derp

Correll said:


> The shoe doesn't fit. YOu are just an ass.



Oh, it sure does fit.  It fits so well that you don't even need to tie the laces!




Correll said:


> So, you admit that you are have been insulting me.So, when you asked "what is insulting about what I say" that was just you being a lying piece of shit.Thanks for that admission.



You lying your ass off is an insult to me.  You might think lying to people isn't insulting, but that's only because you spend all your time lying to yourself, that it's become nature for you to do so.  I doubt you can even be truthful anymore.  I don't think any of you troglodytes can be.  If the insults really hurt your feelings that much, _*stop posting bullshit*_.  Then your precious feelings won't be hurt, snowflake.




Correll said:


> 1. I've been clear I'm not discussing this issue in relation to the Kneelers.



Too bad because that's what we're discussing and that's what the OP is about.  So we're going to have a debate along these lines.  *What is it you stand to lose by accepting the message of these guys? * You lose _*nothing *_*other than your shitty pride*_, _by acknowledging the legitimacy of their grievances.  So why don't you want to accept it?  Because you're a coward.  You have no courage.  You have no convictions.  You have no integrity.  You're just a worthless, pointless piece of shit desperate for validation.  You think that by posturing patriotism, that validates your bullshit.  But it doesn't.  It invalidates it.




Correll said:


> 2. I've never said that any of the kneelers don't have a right to kneel. Shove your moronic entitlement shit up your ass.3. I am offended by anti-American behavior from anyone regardless of race. YOu are a race baiting asshole.4.  I'm certainly entitled to my opinion, but it says a lot about YOU that you can claim that I am not.5. My arguments stand or fall on their merits or lack there of. That you and yours  cannot rationally refute then and are reduced to asshole logical fallacies, shows that they are worthy of consideration.



No, you're not entitled to your fucking opinion.  That's what you don't get.  Merely having an opinion doesn't mean you're entitled to it.  You've *done nothing, sacrificed nothing, and suffered nothing* to *earn* entitlement.  No one owes you anything.  You're nothing.  You're a nobody.  You're not significant.  You have no authority.  You have no power.  You are weak.  So you drape yourself in phony patriotism, or wrap yourself in the symbolism of a flag because that's how you avoid hearing a message that you don't want to hear because it will upset your delicate sensitivities.  My, such a snowflake! 




Correll said:


> My saying that I don't care what he has to say, does NONE of the stuff you claim it does.\It demonstrates that I have no interest in what an anti-American piece of shit has to say, and that's it.Your pretense that this is a new thing, ie conservatives being offended by displays of anti-Americanism is silly and dismissed.



You don't want to hear Kaepernick's message, so you cast him as un-American so you don't have to.

FUCKING LAZY.


----------



## Correll

The Derp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kaepernick is an anti-American ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious that a Russian Troll would call an American anti-American when your entire job is to divide Americans.  Kaepernick is a patriot; you're the traitor.  As I said, it's possible to love something and still find glaring, ugly faults with it; your spouse can probably speak to that quite accurately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> America should show him the same love he shows US.e Zero.He lost any expectation of US listening to him when he insulted this great nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how more and more the troll's comments become less and less articulate as the discussion continues.  Almost as if there's a script they must follow...
Click to expand...



LOL!!! As you are unable to refute my points, more and more you try to change the subject to me.



Kaepernick is an anti-American ass. 


HIs words, actions and intent are clear.


----------



## Correll

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. No one in this thread said anything to justify that big helping of crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding?  All you people have been crying about is how what the NFL players do offends your whiny bullshit unearned entitlement.  How so deeply you're affected by seeing a few players kneeling (or not seeing them...just _*knowing*_ they kneel gives you rage), and how ineffectual you are at forcing them not to.  You have no power over these guys.  And I think that's what's really got you in such a tizzy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The discussion has been about Patriotism.
> 
> That you can't be honest about that, shows that you are insecure in your position and ideology.
> 
> 
> I have no problem with my lack of power over them.
> 
> 
> I'm HAPPY that this is happening because imo, you lefties have been anti-American for decades.
> 
> 
> I welcome behavior that will wake up more real Americans to how you people feel about them and this Great Nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When oppressed citizens rise up against injustices perpetrated against them by RW white males, the actions they take are anti-tyranny not anti- American. They are as American as you think you are. Only kool aid drinkers like you think people who won't drink your kool aid are un American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kneelers, the league, are not oppressed citizens.
> 
> 
> They are assholes.
> 
> They are not rising up. They are already part of the corrupt power structure.
> 
> 
> Their actions are anti-American. They express enmity with America and Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just who do you define as Americans?
Click to expand...



I'm not some Authority to define Americans. Americans are Americans. 

If you are confused about that, that's off topic.


My point about his actions stands.


----------



## Correll

The Derp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shoe doesn't fit. YOu are just an ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it sure does fit.  It fits so well that you don't even need to tie the laces!
Click to expand...



NO, you are just a race baiting ass.




Correll said:


> So, you admit that you are have been insulting me.So, when you asked "what is insulting about what I say" that was just you being a lying piece of shit.Thanks for that admission.



You lying your ass off is an insult to me.  You might think lying to people isn't insulting, but that's only because you spend all your time lying to yourself, that it's become nature for you to do so.  I doubt you can even be truthful anymore.  I don't think any of you troglodytes can be.  If the insults really hurt your feelings that much, _*stop posting bullshit*_.  Then your precious feelings won't be hurt, snowflake.[/QUOTE]


So, if you believe all of that, then what was with that shit where you were acting like you didn't know why I would say you were so insulting?


You've been cold stone busted being a filthy liar. What else are you lying about?




Correll said:


> 1. I've been clear I'm not discussing this issue in relation to the Kneelers.



Too bad because that's what we're discussing and that's what the OP is about.  So we're going to have a debate along these lines.  *What is it you stand to lose by accepting the message of these guys? * You lose _*nothing *_*other than your shitty pride*_, _by acknowledging the legitimacy of their grievances.  So why don't you want to accept it?  Because you're a coward.  You have no courage.  You have no convictions.  You have no integrity.  You're just a worthless, pointless piece of shit desperate for validation.  You think that by posturing patriotism, that validates your bullshit.  But it doesn't.  It invalidates it.[/QUOTE]


That's a lot of blather. I still think that you people, if you want your message heard, can come up with a better spokesperson than an anti-American piece of shit.




Correll said:


> 2. I've never said that any of the kneelers don't have a right to kneel. Shove your moronic entitlement shit up your ass.3. I am offended by anti-American behavior from anyone regardless of race. YOu are a race baiting asshole.4.  I'm certainly entitled to my opinion, but it says a lot about YOU that you can claim that I am not.5. My arguments stand or fall on their merits or lack there of. That you and yours  cannot rationally refute then and are reduced to asshole logical fallacies, shows that they are worthy of consideration.



No, you're not entitled to your fucking opinion.  That's what you don't get.  Merely having an opinion doesn't mean you're entitled to it.  You've *done nothing, sacrificed nothing, and suffered nothing* to *earn* entitlement.  No one owes you anything.  You're nothing.  You're a nobody.  You're not significant.  You have no authority.  You have no power.  You are weak.  So you drape yourself in phony patriotism, or wrap yourself in the symbolism of a flag because that's how you avoid hearing a message that you don't want to hear because it will upset your delicate sensitivities.  My, such a snowflake![/QUOTE]



Actually I am entitled to my opinion. 

That you can actually deny that, shows you to be a want a be tyrant. 

Your continued desire to deflect from the anti-Americanism of your position by making the topic about me is noted and dismissed, you piece of lying shit.




Correll said:


> My saying that I don't care what he has to say, does NONE of the stuff you claim it does.\It demonstrates that I have no interest in what an anti-American piece of shit has to say, and that's it.Your pretense that this is a new thing, ie conservatives being offended by displays of anti-Americanism is silly and dismissed.



You don't want to hear Kaepernick's message, so you cast him as un-American so you don't have to.

FUCKING LAZY.[/QUOTE]



I'm judging him, and those that support him by their words and their actions.


His message is completely irrelevant to that.


----------



## JQPublic1

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you accept racism and bigotry as being intrinsic to American heritage, hossfly is certainly a fine example of that. But I've got a
> different opinion of what an American is.
> People of all races working together without prejudice to make this a better country for all
> are the most patriotic Americans. The days of the hossflys amongst us are numbered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-Americanism and reflexive race baiting of people like you will create generations of "hossflies".
> 
> 
> You do realize that, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No,  i dont realize that...obsequiouness in the face of injustice will create monsters far worst than Hossfly. And your version of who is  or what actions are unAmerican is just a shallow reflection of the tyranny in your heart.
> You don't get to define me or any other citizen
> with your pseudo- labels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one is supporting injustice.
> 
> People like you, smearing anyone that disagrees with you, with vile labels like "racists" will turn people, who might disagree with you on one issue, into "hossflies" who hate you with a fiery passion
> 
> 
> and rightly so.
> 
> 
> 
> That was my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And stating that you won't show respect to America because it is a bad place, is "anti-American".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support injustice by ignoring it or by denying it exists.But you really can't deny the findings of various studies and DOJ probes
> that proved unequivocally that injustice persists when Blacks interface with the justice system. The nationally televised videos showing cops murdering unarmed Blacks put the systemic disdain for Black life across the nation on display. Try as you may to trivialize those displays of systemic violence by some cops upon Black victims,
> the title of this op suggests a growing number of people are pulling off the blinders.
> Those who refuse to come to grips with murder by cop are as evil minded as those defeated Aryans who claimed not to know
> what their government was doing to the Jews
> even as the smell of death and the flakes of ash from burning corpses filled the air.
> 
> I am not arbitrarily calling people who disagree with me racist. If you don't have the minset i mentioned you aren't included in the definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Kaepernick is an anti-American ass.
> 
> 
> America should show him the same love he shows US.
> 
> 
> ie Zero.
> 
> 
> He lost any expectation of US listening to him when he insulted this great nation.
Click to expand...

That's the point: Kaepernick has brought national attention to the. ongoing hypocrisy
that has permeated  White RW society ever since blacks were manumitted. Televised cellphone and body cam video  graphically thrusts the horror of police brutality in our faces. We are eyewitnesses to murder; and, those of us with a modicum of humanity
entertain some hope of seeing justice realized. All too frequently...we have been disappointed because of one racist juror or a RW judge's biased  perogative.


----------



## The Derp

Correll said:


> I can't shut down ANYONE.The message has been/is/ and will be out there."Black men"? You're the ass making this about race, ass, not me.NOt me. I've been clear that I oppose all of them, regardless of their race. Fuck them all.



Well, you can't shut them down _*now *_only because you lack the power to do so, but that doesn't mean you're not trying.  *If the message has been out there, why aren't you receptive to it?  What have you got to lose by acknowledging it as legitimate?*




Correll said:


> Every time in my life when the Anthem has been played in my presence, I have stood to show respect.Yes, it's my standard.I'm not claiming to be special or to have power here.I am listening and watching. And remembering.These assholes are dividing themselves away from me and America.Fuck them.



It's _*your choice*_ to stand.  If you are so insecure in your own patriotism that you feel the need to stand and make others stand, then the problem lies _*with you*_, not the players.  It's _*you*_ who is insecure in your patiotism.  You're just projecting that insecurity on the players because it's really _*you*_ who hates this country, probably because it gives them the freedom to use their platforms to express their grievances; a platform you, personally do not have.  So there's envy and jealousy in there too.  Envy and jealousy that these black guys, who you don't think earned their entitlement, have the success and power to bring the discussion to the mainstream when you don't want that to be the case.




Correll said:


> Judging someone by his actions and stated words is not fascistBut I am please that you admit to you desire to kill those who oppose you.Do you think that the other anti-Americans who refuse to stand for the Anthem share your bloody hatred of Americans?



You have been judged to be a fascist by me and my standard.  So just as you're applying your own personal standard to the players being "Un-American", I am applying _*my personal standard*_ to you being a fascist.


----------



## Correll

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-Americanism and reflexive race baiting of people like you will create generations of "hossflies".
> 
> 
> You do realize that, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> No,  i dont realize that...obsequiouness in the face of injustice will create monsters far worst than Hossfly. And your version of who is  or what actions are unAmerican is just a shallow reflection of the tyranny in your heart.
> You don't get to define me or any other citizen
> with your pseudo- labels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one is supporting injustice.
> 
> People like you, smearing anyone that disagrees with you, with vile labels like "racists" will turn people, who might disagree with you on one issue, into "hossflies" who hate you with a fiery passion
> 
> 
> and rightly so.
> 
> 
> 
> That was my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And stating that you won't show respect to America because it is a bad place, is "anti-American".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support injustice by ignoring it or by denying it exists.But you really can't deny the findings of various studies and DOJ probes
> that proved unequivocally that injustice persists when Blacks interface with the justice system. The nationally televised videos showing cops murdering unarmed Blacks put the systemic disdain for Black life across the nation on display. Try as you may to trivialize those displays of systemic violence by some cops upon Black victims,
> the title of this op suggests a growing number of people are pulling off the blinders.
> Those who refuse to come to grips with murder by cop are as evil minded as those defeated Aryans who claimed not to know
> what their government was doing to the Jews
> even as the smell of death and the flakes of ash from burning corpses filled the air.
> 
> I am not arbitrarily calling people who disagree with me racist. If you don't have the minset i mentioned you aren't included in the definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Kaepernick is an anti-American ass.
> 
> 
> America should show him the same love he shows US.
> 
> 
> ie Zero.
> 
> 
> He lost any expectation of US listening to him when he insulted this great nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the point: Kaepernick has brought national attention to the. ongoing hypocrisy
> that has permeated  White RW society ever since blacks were manumitted. Televised cellphone and body cam video  graphically thrusts the horror of police brutality in our faces. We are eyewitnesses to murder; and, those of us with a modicum of humanity
> entertain some hope of seeing justice realized. All too frequently...we have been disappointed because of one racist juror or a RW judge's biased  perogative.
Click to expand...




"White RW society"? lol!


Kaepernick didn't do any of that.  We've been discussing  this issue for years.


----------



## The Derp

Correll said:


> NO, you are just a race baiting ass.



Please, tell me how your *delicate* racial sensitivities are being baited by calling out your shittiness?




Correll said:


> So, if you believe all of that, then what was with that shit where you were acting like you didn't know why I would say you were so insulting?You've been cold stone busted being a filthy liar. What else are you lying about?



You calling me a liar doesn't mean I'm "busted", because you're just applying your own shitty personal standard.  *What have you got to lose by acknowledging the grievances of the players are legitimate?*  Nothing.  You literally have *nothing* to lose.  You are so insecure in your own patriotism that you project that onto the players.  Like it baffles your tiny little mind that someone can love the country, yet still find faults with it.  Like how your spouse loves you despite you being a worthless, over-sensitive, racist, reactionary asshole.  So clearly people are capable of loving something that has huge, glaring faults.  That's what love is.  I don't think you really understand that because you are incapable of love.  And why are you incapable of love?  Because you're a sociopath.  




Correll said:


> That's a lot of blather. I still think that you people, if you want your message heard, can come up with a better spokesperson than an anti-American piece of shit..



It doesn't matter who the spokesman is, you're going to search for any reason to refuse to accept and acknowledge the legitimacy.  Whether it's the messenger, the means by which that messenger is conveying their message, and the message itself.  Again, it's all about _*your comfort level*_, and I'm telling you that your comfort means nothing.  No one owes you comfort or conformity.  Get the fuck over yourself and grow up.  Act like an adult.  Is that too much to ask?  Are you not capable of that?  Are you too lazy?




Correll said:


> Actually I am entitled to my opinion.That you can actually deny that, shows you to be a want a be tyrant.Your continued desire to deflect from the anti-Americanism of your position by making the topic about me is noted and dismissed, you piece of lying shit.



No, no.  An entitlement is something you *earn*.  What have you done to *earn* the entitlement to your opinion?  Nothing.  You've done *literally nothing*.  You're just lazy as fuck.  Merely having a pulse doesn't entitle you to anything, even your stupid opinion.





Correll said:


> I'm judging him, and those that support him by their words and their actions.His message is completely irrelevant to that.



Judging him on what grounds and with what entitlement?  Nothing.  It's just you trying to find a way to avoid talking about anything.


----------



## The Derp

Correll said:


> Kaepernick didn't do any of that.  We've been discussing  this issue for years.



No you haven't.  You've been blaming the victims.  Saying that they bring it on themselves because of their behavior.  But that's a load of horseshit.  You won't even acknowledge it's a legitimate grievance.  So we're _*not*_ discussing it because you're refusing to accept the very basic premise being discussed.  We can't have a discussion on institutional racism because you don't believe it exists!  You just deny it from your place of unearned entitlement and privilege.

No one owes you shit.  You've done *nothing to earn* the entitlement you think you have.


----------



## Correll

The Derp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't shut down ANYONE.The message has been/is/ and will be out there."Black men"? You're the ass making this about race, ass, not me.NOt me. I've been clear that I oppose all of them, regardless of their race. Fuck them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you can't shut them down _*now *_only because you lack the power to do so, but that doesn't mean you're not trying.  *If the message has been out there, why aren't you receptive to it?  What have you got to lose by acknowledging it as legitimate?*
Click to expand...

*
*

I'm not trying to shut them down. I just want Americans to realize how they are viewed with contempt by so many on the left.

And to respond in kind.



Correll said:


> Every time in my life when the Anthem has been played in my presence, I have stood to show respect.Yes, it's my standard.I'm not claiming to be special or to have power here.I am listening and watching. And remembering.These assholes are dividing themselves away from me and America.Fuck them.



It's _*your choice*_ to stand.  If you are so insecure in your own patriotism that you feel the need to stand and make others stand, then the problem lies _*with you*_, not the players.  It's _*you*_ who is insecure in your patiotism.  You're just projecting that insecurity on the players because it's really _*you*_ who hates this country, probably because it gives them the freedom to use their platforms to express their grievances; a platform you, personally do not have.  So there's envy and jealousy in there too.  Envy and jealousy that these black guys, who you don't think earned their entitlement, have the success and power to bring the discussion to the mainstream when you don't want that to be the case.[/QUOTE]


Patriotism is about unity. 

Standing together with your fellow citizens. 

DO you support Patriotism and Nationalism? 

Your continued race bating is noted and dismissed as idiocy.






Correll said:


> Judging someone by his actions and stated words is not fascistBut I am please that you admit to you desire to kill those who oppose you.Do you think that the other anti-Americans who refuse to stand for the Anthem share your bloody hatred of Americans?



You have been judged to be a fascist by me and my standard.  So just as you're applying your own personal standard to the players being "Un-American", I am applying _*my personal standard*_ to you being a fascist.[/QUOTE]


But, you've demonstrated that you are a liar.


I don't think that you do really believe that I am a facist. 


I think you say that to justify your rude behavior and your desire to kill me.


I repeat my question. Do you think that the Kneelers share your bloody hatred of Americans?


----------



## The Derp

Correll said:


> I'm not trying to shut them down. I just want Americans to realize how they are viewed with contempt by so many on the left. nd to respond in kind.



Wait, you think the left views the NFLers with contempt?  Boy, if you wanted to give an example of projection, you couldn't have done a better job.  Yes, you are trying to shut them down and you're doing it by pretending that they're being treated with contempt by "the left", when it's really you who are treating them with contempt and doing so from a completely _*unearned, entitled position*_.  You have done _*literally nothing*_ to entitle yourself to proclaiming who is treating whom.  And that shit isn't working for you because the players are still kneeling, and more players and students are now joining the protest, as the OP shows.




Correll said:


> Patriotism is about unity.



A standard _*you just made up on the spot*_.  No, patriotism isn't about unity.  Not even close.  Now you're at the point in the conversation when you make broad, bullshit statements that are nothing more than you inventing standards depending on how the debate is going.  That's why I have such a hard time believing the things you say about yourself.




Correll said:


> Standing together with your fellow citizens.
> DO you support Patriotism and Nationalism?
> Your continued race bating is noted and dismissed as idiocy.



I support patriotism, not nationalism.  But patriotism means criticizing the country and striving to make it better.  You don't want to do that.  You want to at least maintain the status quo and at worst regress.  You people are a bunch of nobodies so insecure in your patriotism that you have to invent standards for it on the fly because you don't even know what being patriotic means.  Draping yourself in the flag to insulate yourself from criticism isn't patriotism, it's _*delusion*_.




Correll said:


> But, you've demonstrated that you are a liar.
> I don't think that you do really believe that I am a facist.
> I think you say that to justify your rude behavior and your desire to kill me.
> I repeat my question. Do you think that the Kneelers share your bloody hatred of Americans?



I don't know what you actually believe since that seems to change depending on how your argument is faring.  The problem with debating someone with no principles is that they will just invent new standards so they don't have to be held to account for anything.  Like a bunch of coddled, spoiled, entitled children.  Fuck you.


----------



## Correll

The Derp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO, you are just a race baiting ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, tell me how your *delicate* racial sensitivities are being baited by calling out your shittiness?
Click to expand...



You falsely call me a racist. 

That pisses me off. 

That pisses off any minorities who believe your bullshit because they are falsely told that the nation is full of terrible white racists.

Crap like that is tearing this nation apart.




Correll said:


> So, if you believe all of that, then what was with that shit where you were acting like you didn't know why I would say you were so insulting?You've been cold stone busted being a filthy liar. What else are you lying about?



You calling me a liar doesn't mean I'm "busted", because you're just applying your own shitty personal standard.  *What have you got to lose by acknowledging the grievances of the players are legitimate?*  Nothing.  You literally have *nothing* to lose.  You are so insecure in your own patriotism that you project that onto the players.  Like it baffles your tiny little mind that someone can love the country, yet still find faults with it.  Like how your spouse loves you despite you being a worthless, over-sensitive, racist, reactionary asshole.  So clearly people are capable of loving something that has huge, glaring faults.  That's what love is.  I don't think you really understand that because you are incapable of love.  And why are you incapable of love?  Because you're a sociopath. [/QUOTE]


You are not busted because I called you a liar. YOu are busted because you got caught in a lie. 


The fact that you can deny it, despite being cold stone busted just shows what a completely shameless liar you are.


Which we have to consider anytime you make a claim now.




Correll said:


> That's a lot of blather. I still think that you people, if you want your message heard, can come up with a better spokesperson than an anti-American piece of shit..



It doesn't matter who the spokesman is, you're going to search for any reason to refuse to accept and acknowledge the legitimacy.  Whether it's the messenger, the means by which that messenger is conveying their message, and the message itself.  Again, it's all about _*your comfort level*_, and I'm telling you that your comfort means nothing.  No one owes you comfort or conformity.  Get the fuck over yourself and grow up.  Act like an adult.  Is that too much to ask?  Are you not capable of that?  Are you too lazy?[/QUOTE]


Actually I rarely attack the legitimacy of a messenger. 

That's more often the game of the left. 


No, it's not about my comfort level. I've repeatedly told you what it is about. 


That you pretend that it is something else is just more of your dishonesty.




Correll said:


> Actually I am entitled to my opinion.That you can actually deny that, shows you to be a want a be tyrant.Your continued desire to deflect from the anti-Americanism of your position by making the topic about me is noted and dismissed, you piece of lying shit.



No, no.  An entitlement is something you *earn*.  What have you done to *earn* the entitlement to your opinion?  Nothing.  You've done *literally nothing*.  You're just lazy as fuck.  Merely having a pulse doesn't entitle you to anything, even your stupid opinion.[/QUOTE]


And here you are attacking the legitimacy of my having an opinion.

Quire ironic coming for the one that is soooo supposedly anti-fascist.


I've always said it. Liberals: All the self awareness of a turnip.





Correll said:


> I'm judging him, and those that support him by their words and their actions.His message is completely irrelevant to that.



Judging him on what grounds and with what entitlement?  Nothing.  It's just you trying to find a way to avoid talking about anything.[/QUOTE]


I have the right to an opinion on someone.


My judgement on his actions and words stand on their merits and the truth revealed by them.


Ironically, you can't refute them, which is why YOU are attacking the legitimacy of my having an opinion.


As though YOU have the authority to do that.lol!!

Hypocrite.


----------



## Correll

The Derp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to shut them down. I just want Americans to realize how they are viewed with contempt by so many on the left. nd to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, you think the left views the NFLers with contempt?  Boy, if you wanted to give an example of projection, you couldn't have done a better job.  Yes, you are trying to shut them down and you're doing it by pretending that they're being treated with contempt by "the left", when it's really you who are treating them with contempt and doing so from a completely _*unearned, entitled position*_.  You have done _*literally nothing*_ to entitle yourself to proclaiming who is treating whom.  And that shit isn't working for you because the players are still kneeling, and more players and students are now joining the protest, as the OP shows.
Click to expand...



Your desire to deny people the right to have a fucking OPINION, is noted and incredible. 

YOu also don't have the power to enforce that, thank god, so piss off.

And it is obvious that I was referring to you the Left, including the kneelers and their supporters in the League that have contempt for Americans.






Correll said:


> Patriotism is about unity.



A standard _*you just made up on the spot*_.  No, patriotism isn't about unity.  Not even close.  Now you're at the point in the conversation when you make broad, bullshit statements that are nothing more than you inventing standards depending on how the debate is going.  That's why I have such a hard time believing the things you say about yourself.[/QUOTE]



A people that are united in love of country are a people that are united. 

Traditionally patriotism has served that purpose in America.

You are the one that has been busted lying. If you really have doubts about what I say about myself, and I'm not sure what you are referring to, nor do I care, it is probably just you projecting your own dishonesty.




Correll said:


> Standing together with your fellow citizens.
> DO you support Patriotism and Nationalism?
> Your continued race bating is noted and dismissed as idiocy.



I support patriotism, not nationalism.  But patriotism means criticizing the country and striving to make it better.  You don't want to do that.  You want to at least maintain the status quo and at worst regress.  You people are a bunch of nobodies so insecure in your patriotism that you have to invent standards for it on the fly because you don't even know what being patriotic means.  Draping yourself in the flag to insulate yourself from criticism isn't patriotism, it's _*delusion*_.[/QUOTE]

I'm not afraid of constructive criticism. But that is not what we get from the Left today.


Nationalism is just as much a force for good as Patriotism is.


Patriotism is not disrespecting the symbols of the nation as a whole, because of an specific complaint.


That is not telling your spouse that they have an issue. lt is telling them that you hate them. 

To use YOUR analogy.






Correll said:


> But, you've demonstrated that you are a liar.
> I don't think that you do really believe that I am a facist.
> I think you say that to justify your rude behavior and your desire to kill me.
> I repeat my question. Do you think that the Kneelers share your bloody hatred of Americans?



I don't know what you actually believe since that seems to change depending on how your argument is faring.  The problem with debating someone with no principles is that they will just invent new standards so they don't have to be held to account for anything.  Like a bunch of coddled, spoiled, entitled children.  Fuck you.[/QUOTE]


Yeah, that is more lies from you.

I've been very clear and consistent. You are the one all over the place.


----------



## The Derp

Correll said:


> LOL!!! As you are unable to refute my points, more and more you try to change the subject to me.



*You've always* been the subject of this debate.  It's *your* inability to accept or even acknowledge the legitimacy of the players' grievances.  This whole thread has been about how* you* refuse to do that, mostly because* you're* a pussy.  Too afraid to have a conversation* you* know *you* can't win, so *you* try to shift the debate to *your* invented, improvised, personal standard of what "Patriotism" means.  So you see, this debate is *entirely about you*.  *You've* made it so.




Correll said:


> Kaepernick is an anti-American ass.HIs words, actions and intent are clear.



Only if we apply the standard you made up on the spot to patriotism.  And you made the standard up.  You are applying your standard to patriotism when I say you're not entitled to that standard.  You've done nothing to earn it.  You've sacrificed nothing.  You've struggled nothing.  You're just lazy and entitled.  A true moocher.


----------



## Correll

The Derp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! As you are unable to refute my points, more and more you try to change the subject to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You've always* been the subject of this debate.  It's *your* inability to accept or even acknowledge the legitimacy of the players' grievances.  This whole thread has been about how* you* refuse to do that, mostly because* you're* a pussy.  Too afraid to have a conversation* you* know *you* can't win, so *you* try to shift the debate to *your* invented, improvised, personal standard of what "Patriotism" means.  So you see, this debate is *entirely about you*.  *You've* made it so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kaepernick is an anti-American ass.HIs words, actions and intent are clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if we apply the standard you made up on the spot to patriotism.  And you made the standard up.  You are applying your standard to patriotism when I say you're not entitled to that standard.  You've done nothing to earn it.  You've sacrificed nothing.  You've struggled nothing.  You're just lazy and entitled.  A true moocher.
Click to expand...



I'm not the one that invented the idea of standing during the Nation Anthem.


Kaepernick accepted that idea when he used his NOT standing as the way of expressing his "not pride" in his nation.


Me and Kaepernick are in agreement on that. Standing shows respect, not standing shows disrespect or "not pride".


I agree with him on the meaning of his actions and I am responding in kind. 


He doesn't respect me, I don't respect him.


I think that every American who does feel "pride" in America, should consider what Kaerpernick has said and take him seriously, at his word.


----------



## The Derp

Correll said:


> The discussion has been about Patriotism.



No.  The discussion is about police brutality.  You are desperate to make it about patriotism because that's how you think you can shut the conversation of brutality and racism down.  But it's not.  It's not patriotic to judge someone based on how tall they stand during an anthem.  That's what shitty, cowardly people say to avoid having a tough discussion they either don't want to have, or are incapable of having.  

It takes a real fucking coward to hide behind the flag.  




Correll said:


> That you can't be honest about that, shows that you are insecure in your position and ideology.



Now you're just taking things from my post that I accuse you of, and projecting those things back on me...mostly because you recognize you're shit and I'm right, but don't want to give me that satisfaction.  You lose nothing other than points to your ego by acknowledging the legitimacy of their grievances.  Literally nothing.  You have nothing to lose other than your shitty pride.  So you cloak yourself in fake patriotism to hide your true cowardice.  What a fucking loser.




Correll said:


> I welcome behavior that will wake up more real Americans to how you people feel about them and this Great Nation.



You don't welcome the behavior because you're spending all this time trying to shut it down.  So that means what these guys are doing must really be making you feel insecure if you have to run to a non-sequitur like "patriotism" to avoid acknowledging the legitimacy of their grievances.  Accepting that legitimacy causes no harm to you.  All you have to do is listen.  You can't even do that.  That's how fucking pathetic you are.




Correll said:


> The kneelers, the league, are not oppressed citizens.
> They are assholes.
> They are not rising up. They are already part of the corrupt power structure.



How are they a part of the "corrupt power structure" and what the fuck does "the corrupt power structure" even mean?  It's just a generalized thing you vomited out there to paper over your glaring  and apparent deficiencies, isn't it?  You want to search for any way you can to not legitimize their message because you don't want to accept it.  Why?  Who the fuck knows?  Who knows why the fuck you people do the things you do?  I believe it's mostly because of your pride and you just don't want to have to admit that on a message board.  Fucking coward.  Fucking typical.

Why are they assholes?  Because they kneel silently.  Consider that for a second...you think someone is an assh9ole for silently kneeling during the anthem at a game _*you don't even watch*_.  The mere fact that "knowing" that happens sends you into an emotional tailspin just shows how insecure and oversensitive you are.  What a fuckin' baby.

Also, note how less articulate your posts are...you start off writing longer, more grammatically correct posts...but then after a while they start devolving into half-articulate sentence fragments.  What's that all about?  It almost seems like you have a script, but have been driven off-book.  That would explain why suddenly your posts become less and less articulate.




Correll said:


> heir actions are anti-American. They express enmity with America and Americans.
> Just who do you define as Americans?



I don't define them because I'm not consumed with labels like you are.  You need a label because it's not possible for you to think of things in complex terms.  That's because your brain just isn't developed enough, nor will it ever be.  You will forever be lizard-brained.




Correll said:


> I'm not some Authority to define Americans. Americans are Americans.If you are confused about that, that's off topic.My point about his actions stands.



Well that's funny because you've set yourself as the authority on what's anti-American.  What have you done to earn that authority?  Nothing.  You've done literally nothing.  You've sacrificed nothing.  You've struggled through nothing.  You've done nothing to earn any entitlement.  Everything you are saying is completely _*unearned*_.  It's bullshit unearned entitlement.


----------



## The Derp

Correll said:


> You falsely call me a racist.That pisses me off.That pisses off any minorities who believe your bullshit because they are falsely told that the nation is full of terrible white racists.Crap like that is tearing this nation apart.



No, calling you a racist doesn't drive this country apart.  You denying your racism is.  You're basically saying don't call out your racist bullshit because it makes you all emotional.  Such a fucking baby.  This nation is most definitely filled with white racists, and we see it in your responses and in the responses of your fellow Conservative fools.  And in the fat, orange goofball in the White House who blows those dog whistles and you come running like a bunch of idiots.

*GET OVER YOURSELF.*


----------



## The Derp

Correll said:


> You are not busted because I called you a liar. YOu are busted because you got caught in a lie.The fact that you can deny it, despite being cold stone busted just shows what a completely shameless liar you are.Which we have to consider anytime you make a claim now.



I didn't lie about anything.  You're just vomiting out the word "lie" because you have no defense for yourself.  So instead of defending yourself, you just accuse others of lying about you.  But you are a racist...a pretty shitty one at that since I don't think your racism serves any other purpose than protecting your fragile fucking ego because you're an oversensitive snowflake who thinks the world owes you.  No one owes you _*shit*_.




Correll said:


> Actually I rarely attack the legitimacy of a messenger.That's more often the game of the left.No, it's not about my comfort level. I've repeatedly told you what it is about.That you pretend that it is something else is just more of your dishonesty.



Hilarious.  You've been attacking the legitimacy of Kaepernick and the players this entire thread.  So don't fucking lie and pretend you do something that you don't.  Let's talk about _*your*_ legitimacy.  How do *you* have any legitimate argument in this debate?  Where do *you* get your legitimacy?  Nowhere as far as I can tell.  No, your "patriotism" argument isn't legitimate.  It's bullshit unearned entitlement masquerading as legitimacy.  I see right through it.




Correll said:


> And here you are attacking the legitimacy of my having an opinion.Quire ironic coming for the one that is soooo supposedly anti-fascist.I've always said it. Liberals: All the self awareness of a turnip.



"Turnip" - stealing words from my previous posts and using them in yours because you lack the creativity to think of things yourself.

Secondly, yes!  You're damn right I'm attacking your legitimacy.  I don't see you as having _*any*_ legitimacy, _*any*_ principles, _*any*_ integrity.  You seem to think that merely having a pulse means you have legitimacy.  It doesn't.  You're not legitimate and your argument isn't legitimate.  It's all just an exercise in making you feel better about yourself.  If you tear down other, more accomplished peoples' legitimacy, it makes your lack of legitimacy easier for you to stomach.

Well, let me be the first to tell you; *no one will ever be more illegitimate than you.  Get over yourself.
*



Correll said:


> I have the right to an opinion on someone.My judgement on his actions and words stand on their merits and the truth revealed by them.Ironically, you can't refute them, which is why YOU are attacking the legitimacy of my having an opinion.



Says who?  No one says that.  An entitlement is something _*you earn*_, not something you get by virtue of having a pulse.  You've done nothing to earn your entitlement.  And your judgement comes from that unearned place of bullshit entitlement.  You've never had to struggle for anything in your life.  You've never had to sacrifice anything.  So what fucking entitlement have you earned?  None.  Your opinion isn't even something you're entitled to, because you didn't _*earn it*_.




Correll said:


> As though YOU have the authority to do that.lol!!Hypocrite.



Come back to me when you've actually earned something, instead of riding your bullshit entitlement you never fought for, worked for, struggled for, or suffered for.


----------



## The Derp

Correll said:


> Your desire to deny people the right to have a fucking OPINION, is noted and incredible.YOu also don't have the power to enforce that, thank god, so piss off.And it is obvious that I was referring to you the Left, including the kneelers and their supporters in the League that have contempt for Americans.



More whiny, unearned, bullshit entitlement there.  It's hard to take you seriously when we know you've suffered and sacrificed nothing to earn your entitlement.  The mere _*thought*_ of someone kneeling during the anthem sends you into such fucking hysterics that you have to drape yourself in the cloth of the flag *just to dry your fuckin' crocodile tears.*




Correll said:


> A people that are united in love of country are a people that are united.Traditionally patriotism has served that purpose in America.You are the one that has been busted lying. If you really have doubts about what I say about myself, and I'm not sure what you are referring to, nor do I care, it is probably just you projecting your own dishonesty.



It's possible to love something and still find glaring, awful, sickening, disgusting, terrible faults in it.  *Your spouse is the proof of that.*  I don't think you're capable of love, personally. * I think sociopaths think faking principled outrage is the same as love.*  But it's not.  It's just bullshit.




Correll said:


> I'm not afraid of constructive criticism. But that is not what we get from the Left today.Nationalism is just as much a force for good as Patriotism is.Patriotism is not disrespecting the symbols of the nation as a whole, because of an specific complaint.That is not telling your spouse that they have an issue. lt is telling them that you hate them.To use YOUR analogy.



_*Fear*_* is all that drives you*_*.  *_Fear is the only thing Conservatives have.  The "fear" that seeing players kneeling during the anthem will result in....what?  What is the fear there?  What is it that you stand to lose when Kaepernick takes a knee?  Nothing other than your shitty pride.  *You are so insecure in your patriotism that you have to invent a standard for it.*





Correll said:


> Yeah, that is more lies from you.I've been very clear and consistent. You are the one all over the place.



You haven't been clear and in fact, a case can be made that as the debate has continued, you've become _*less clear*_ as you've been forced ofgf-script.  I mean, really, we can see it in your posts.  *They go from paragraphs, complete sentences, and correct punctuation, to unclear and undisciplined sentence fragments that look increasingly like they've been put through an internet translator.*


----------



## The Derp

Correll said:


> I'm not the one that invented the idea of standing during the Nation Anthem.



No, but you're here pushing the new idea that standing for it is how you measure patriotism.  You called Kaep un-American simply because he kneeled during the anthem.  That's a fucking bullshit unearned standard you invented on the spot, and you did it because you are insecure in your own patriotism.  I think you think that fake outrage is the same as patriotism.  But it's not.  If you're going to be the arbiter of patriotism, you have to earn that title.  You've earned nothing.




Correll said:


> Kaepernick accepted that idea when he used his NOT standing as the way of expressing his "not pride" in his nation.Me and Kaepernick are in agreement on that. *Standing shows respect, not standing shows disrespect*



A STANDARD YOU JUST MADE UP RIGHT NOW, ON THE FLY.  This is what I'm talking about.  You invent standards on the spot because you're insecure.  What if patriotism is measured instead by the faults and flaws you see in the country?  That's the standard I'm applying to who is a patriot and who isn't.  Because patriots strive to constantly make the country better, not preserve its shitty and shameful status quo. 
*
You're no patriot, you're a fucking poseur*.




Correll said:


> or "not pride".I agree with him on the meaning of his actions and I am responding in kind.He doesn't respect me, I don't respect him.I think that every American who does feel "pride" in America, should consider what Kaerpernick has said and take him seriously, at his word.



Well, since you don't take pride in America, what the fuck do you have to contribute to the discussion.  You think you're proving your pride at how outraged you are at Kaepernick.  Boy, is that fucking backwards.  It's not Kaepernick whose patriotism is in question, *it's yours since you think that the only way to judge patriotism is by standing during a fucking song.*


----------



## The Derp

Correll said:


> I'm not the one that invented the idea of standing during the Nation Anthem.



No, you're the one who decided that it's a measurement of patriotism, and you only started doing that once Kaep started kneeling, which means it's a bullshit standard *you made up on the spot* in order to avoid having the discussion Kaep wants to have.  That's because _*you're a big, fat, hairy pussy*_.




Correll said:


> Kaepernick accepted that idea when he used his NOT standing as the way of expressing his "not pride" in his nation.



So as usual you are missing the point of why he kneels _completely_*.  *It's not that he doesn't have pride in the country, it's that he thinks that the racial injustice *isn't a point of pride, and because you all are denying it's happening, he's kneeling to draw attention to it*.  You prefer to not even have those discussions because doing so upsets the very delicate, fragile, unstable, easily breakable sensitivities and insecurities you have.  That's because you're insecure in your own patriotism.  That's why I always come back to the question of _*what do you have to lose by accepting the legitimacy of Kaep's argument?*_  Nothing.  You literally have nothing to use.  So all this is in service of _*nothing*_.  All of your screeching and whining is in service of _*nothing*_.  You have nothing at stake by accepting racial injustice exists.  You don't have to do anything except listen.  Yet you struggle against even the bare minimum.  Why?  What have you got to lose other than your pride, *which no one cares about?*


----------



## Spare_change

pwjohn said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iowa marching band walks off field during national anthem
> 
> (By Todd Starnes) Ames High School has the unfortunate distinction of having one of the most un-American marching bands in the nation. More than a dozen members of the band linked arms and walked off the football field Friday night during a performance of “The Star-Spangled Banner.” An untold number of other band members refused to play their instruments. It was absolutely disgraceful. Sickening. The children
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Oh some more ANTI AMERICAN pos losers that need sent over to N. Korea.  Asses like this don't deceiver this Country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the source; fake news
Click to expand...

Another intellectually dishonest flake who thinks attacking the source negates the content.


----------



## Spare_change

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. No one in this thread said anything to justify that big helping of crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding?  All you people have been crying about is how what the NFL players do offends your whiny bullshit unearned entitlement.  How so deeply you're affected by seeing a few players kneeling (or not seeing them...just _*knowing*_ they kneel gives you rage), and how ineffectual you are at forcing them not to.  You have no power over these guys.  And I think that's what's really got you in such a tizzy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The discussion has been about Patriotism.
> 
> That you can't be honest about that, shows that you are insecure in your position and ideology.
> 
> 
> I have no problem with my lack of power over them.
> 
> 
> I'm HAPPY that this is happening because imo, you lefties have been anti-American for decades.
> 
> 
> I welcome behavior that will wake up more real Americans to how you people feel about them and this Great Nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When oppressed citizens rise up against injustices perpetrated against them by RW white males, the actions they take are anti-tyranny not anti- American. They are as American as you think you are. Only kool aid drinkers like you think people who won't drink your kool aid are un American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kneelers, the league, are not oppressed citizens.
> 
> 
> They are assholes.
> 
> They are not rising up. They are already part of the corrupt power structure.
> 
> 
> Their actions are anti-American. They express enmity with America and Americans.
Click to expand...

*36 U.S. Code § 301 - National anthem*
(a)Designation.—
The composition consisting of the words and music known as the Star-Spangled Banner is the national anthem.
(b)Conduct During Playing.—During a rendition of the national anthem—
(1)when the flag is displayed—
(A)
individuals in uniform should give the military salute at the first note of the anthem and maintain that position until the last note;
(B)
members of the Armed Forces and veterans who are present but not in uniform may render the military salute in the manner provided for individuals in uniform; and
(C)
*all other persons present should face the flag and stand at attention with their right hand over the heart, and men not in uniform, if applicable, should remove their headdress with their right hand and hold it at the left shoulder, the hand being over the heart; and*
(2)
when the flag is not displayed, all present should face toward the music and act in the same manner they would if the flag were displayed.


----------



## JQPublic1

Spare_change said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. No one in this thread said anything to justify that big helping of crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding?  All you people have been crying about is how what the NFL players do offends your whiny bullshit unearned entitlement.  How so deeply you're affected by seeing a few players kneeling (or not seeing them...just _*knowing*_ they kneel gives you rage), and how ineffectual you are at forcing them not to.  You have no power over these guys.  And I think that's what's really got you in such a tizzy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The discussion has been about Patriotism.
> 
> That you can't be honest about that, shows that you are insecure in your position and ideology.
> 
> 
> I have no problem with my lack of power over them.
> 
> 
> I'm HAPPY that this is happening because imo, you lefties have been anti-American for decades.
> 
> 
> I welcome behavior that will wake up more real Americans to how you people feel about them and this Great Nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When oppressed citizens rise up against injustices perpetrated against them by RW white males, the actions they take are anti-tyranny not anti- American. They are as American as you think you are. Only kool aid drinkers like you think people who won't drink your kool aid are un American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kneelers, the league, are not oppressed citizens.
> 
> 
> They are assholes.
> 
> They are not rising up. They are already part of the corrupt power structure.
> 
> 
> Their actions are anti-American. They express enmity with America and Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *36 U.S. Code § 301 - National anthem*
> (a)Designation.—
> The composition consisting of the words and music known as the Star-Spangled Banner is the national anthem.
> (b)Conduct During Playing.—During a rendition of the national anthem—
> (1)when the flag is displayed—
> (A)
> individuals in uniform should give the military salute at the first note of the anthem and maintain that position until the last note;
> (B)
> members of the Armed Forces and veterans who are present but not in uniform may render the military salute in the manner provided for individuals in uniform; and
> (C)
> *all other persons present should face the flag and stand at attention with their right hand over the heart, and men not in uniform, if applicable, should remove their headdress with their right hand and hold it at the left shoulder, the hand being over the heart; and*
> (2)
> when the flag is not displayed, all present should face toward the music and act in the same manner they would if the flag were displayed.
Click to expand...

The word "should  identifes that code as an instruction...not a mandate.  For those in uniform the code will be strengthened by a general directive replacing the word "should" with the word "will." Civilians are not obliged to comply.


----------



## Anathema

JQPublic1 said:


> The word "should  identifes that code as an instruction...not a mandate.  For those in uniform the code will be strengthened by a general directive replacing the word "should" with the word "will." Civilians are not obliged to comply.



That "should" ought to be replaced with "Shall".


----------



## JQPublic1

Anathema said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word "should  identifes that code as an instruction...not a mandate.  For those in uniform the code will be strengthened by a general directive replacing the word "should" with the word "will." Civilians are not obliged to comply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That "should" ought to be replaced with "Shall".
Click to expand...

If that ever happens this will no longer be the land of the free. And the Jehovah's Witnesses .would become criminals.


 

Flag.


----------



## JQPublic1

*In a previous post i said:*

The word "should identifes that code as an instruction...not a mandate. For those in uniform the code will be strengthened by a general directive replacing the word "should" with the word "will." Civilians are not obliged to comply.
*Your resoonse:*



Spare_change said:


> Actually, that's not even remotely true.



What is not even remotely true and why do you think it isn't true.?


----------



## Correll

The Derp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The discussion has been about Patriotism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  The discussion is about police brutality.  You are desperate to make it about patriotism because that's how you think you can shut the conversation of brutality and racism down.  But it's not.  It's not patriotic to judge someone based on how tall they stand during an anthem.  That's what shitty, cowardly people say to avoid having a tough discussion they either don't want to have, or are incapable of having.
> 
> It takes a real fucking coward to hide behind the flag.
Click to expand...



I've discussed police brutality, liberal claims about it, false cases, ect, when the issue has come up in other cases.

BUt not this time. FUCK THE KNEELERS. 




Correll said:


> That you can't be honest about that, shows that you are insecure in your position and ideology.



Now you're just taking things from my post that I accuse you of, and projecting those things back on me...mostly because you recognize you're shit and I'm right, but don't want to give me that satisfaction.  You lose nothing other than points to your ego by acknowledging the legitimacy of their grievances.  Literally nothing.  You have nothing to lose other than your shitty pride.  So you cloak yourself in fake patriotism to hide your true cowardice.  What a fucking loser.[/QUOTE]


When this issue comes up again, with a messenger that is not using anti-Americanism as his method of communication, I will be happy to discuss the issue.






Correll said:


> I welcome behavior that will wake up more real Americans to how you people feel about them and this Great Nation.



You don't welcome the behavior because you're spending all this time trying to shut it down.  So that means what these guys are doing must really be making you feel insecure if you have to run to a non-sequitur like "patriotism" to avoid acknowledging the legitimacy of their grievances.  Accepting that legitimacy causes no harm to you.  All you have to do is listen.  You can't even do that.  That's how fucking pathetic you are.[/QUOTE]


I've expressed my opinion on what _should be done_.


What I HOPE to have happen is for this anti-American behavior to continue and to wake up the tens of millions of white people that are still somehow unaware of how the Left thinks of them.


The sport of Football is a small price to pay for that.


And I've listened to this complaints before and addressed them at great length, and will again.

But not for the anti-American pieces of shit in question today.





Correll said:


> The kneelers, the league, are not oppressed citizens.
> They are assholes.
> They are not rising up. They are already part of the corrupt power structure.



How are they a part of the "corrupt power structure" and what the fuck does "the corrupt power structure" even mean?  .....[/QUOTE]



They are part of the rich and the super rich, they are certainly part of the Political Status Que. The issues and their methods fit in nicely with the norm of the Political Class.

Nothing they are doing is disruptive or change at all. 











Correll said:


> heir actions are anti-American. They express enmity with America and Americans.
> Just who do you define as Americans?



I don't define them because I'm not consumed with labels like you are.  You need a label because it's not possible for you to think of things in complex terms.  That's because your brain just isn't developed enough, nor will it ever be.  You will forever be lizard-brained.[/QUOTE]


1. You messed up my quote there. I didn't ask about who he defined as Americans.

2. Americans are a group. That group exists. What are we going to call it? Anything we call it becomes a "label".  The Kneelers have expressed enmity with that group. Your pretend confusion about language is just a dodge of that valid point. You asshole.




Correll said:


> I'm not some Authority to define Americans. Americans are Americans.If you are confused about that, that's off topic.My point about his actions stands.



Well that's funny because you've set yourself as the authority on what's anti-American.  What have you done to earn that authority?  Nothing.  You've done literally nothing.  You've sacrificed nothing.  You've struggled through nothing.  You've done nothing to earn any entitlement.  Everything you are saying is completely _*unearned*_.  It's bullshit unearned entitlement.[/QUOTE]


I'm not claiming Authority status that you should just defer to my judgement. 


I've repeatedly explained my reasoning for my conclusion, and you have not been able to refute it at all.

(hint: flat denial and personal attacks are not refutation)


You're upset, perhaps offended by my reasoning. 

But the fact remains, Kaepernick has clearly stated that he does not stand because he considers American an "oppressive" place. 


Not that it is a good place with a problem with police brutality, but that that nation as a whole is oppressive.


That shows that his actions ARE against the nation as a whole, not a specific issue.


TO use your analogy, he is not telling his spouse that she has a flaw, he is telling her that he hates her because she is a bad person.


----------



## Correll

The Derp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You falsely call me a racist.That pisses me off.That pisses off any minorities who believe your bullshit because they are falsely told that the nation is full of terrible white racists.Crap like that is tearing this nation apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, calling you a racist doesn't drive this country apart.  You denying your racism is.  You're basically saying don't call out your racist bullshit because it makes you all emotional.  Such a fucking baby.  This nation is most definitely filled with white racists, and we see it in your responses and in the responses of your fellow Conservative fools.  And in the fat, orange goofball in the White House who blows those dog whistles and you come running like a bunch of idiots.
> 
> *GET OVER YOURSELF.*
Click to expand...




YOur race baiting is noted. 


I already know that you are a race baiting asshole. 


What more do you want from me?


An award?


Here, it has al on it, but it's for you.


----------



## Correll

The Derp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not busted because I called you a liar. YOu are busted because you got caught in a lie.The fact that you can deny it, despite being cold stone busted just shows what a completely shameless liar you are.Which we have to consider anytime you make a claim now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't lie about anything.  You're just vomiting out the word "lie" because you have no defense for yourself.  So instead of defending yourself, you just accuse others of lying about you.  But you are a racist...a pretty shitty one at that since I don't think your racism serves any other purpose than protecting your fragile fucking ego because you're an oversensitive snowflake who thinks the world owes you.  No one owes you _*shit*_.
Click to expand...



Nah, you asked why I thought you were being insulting, and then repeatedly admitted that you were being insulting.


I asked you about the contradiction, but got nothing coherent from you, except more insults and ravings.

So, you are a liar, and fuck you.




Correll said:


> Actually I rarely attack the legitimacy of a messenger.That's more often the game of the left.No, it's not about my comfort level. I've repeatedly told you what it is about.That you pretend that it is something else is just more of your dishonesty.



Hilarious.  You've been attacking the legitimacy of Kaepernick and the players this entire thread.  So don't fucking lie and pretend you do something that you don't.  Let's talk about _*your*_ legitimacy.  How do *you* have any legitimate argument in this debate?  Where do *you* get your legitimacy?  Nowhere as far as I can tell.  No, your "patriotism" argument isn't legitimate.  It's bullshit unearned entitlement masquerading as legitimacy.  I see right through it.[/QUOTE]


Here you pretend to think that "rarely" is defined as "never".

This is you being a liar again. 


The default position of any civil society is that people deserve a certain level of civility.

It takes action to lose that. The kneelers have taken such action, I have not.

You keep saying "entitlement". That term has nothing to do with this discussion. It is another attempt by you to muddle the issue.




Correll said:


> And here you are attacking the legitimacy of my having an opinion.Quire ironic coming for the one that is soooo supposedly anti-fascist.I've always said it. Liberals: All the self awareness of a turnip.



"Turnip" - stealing words from my previous posts and using them in yours because you lack the creativity to think of things yourself.[/QUOTE]


I've been using that line for years, before you were even on this site. Get over yourself.



> Secondly, yes!  You're damn right I'm attacking your legitimacy.  I don't see you as having _*any*_ legitimacy, _*any*_ principles, _*any*_ integrity.  You seem to think that merely having a pulse means you have legitimacy.  It doesn't.  You're not legitimate and your argument isn't legitimate.  It's all just an exercise in making you feel better about yourself.  If you tear down other, more accomplished peoples' legitimacy, it makes your lack of legitimacy easier for you to stomach.
> 
> Well, let me be the first to tell you; *no one will ever be more illegitimate than you.  Get over yourself.*




You are not an Authority to determine legitimacy. You are just a want a be tyrant as you have demonstrated with your stated belief that people you don't like, do not have the right to hold an opinion you disagree with.

Combined with your tacit admission that you want to kill those who oppose you, I think we are starting to see just who and what you are.


Do you admit that you are a marxist?




Correll said:


> I have the right to an opinion on someone.My judgement on his actions and words stand on their merits and the truth revealed by them.Ironically, you can't refute them, which is why YOU are attacking the legitimacy of my having an opinion.



Says who?  No one says that.  An entitlement is something _*you earn*_, not something you get by virtue of having a pulse.  You've done nothing to earn your entitlement.  And your judgement comes from that unearned place of bullshit entitlement.  You've never had to struggle for anything in your life.  You've never had to sacrifice anything.  So what fucking entitlement have you earned?  None.  Your opinion isn't even something you're entitled to, because you didn't _*earn it*_.[/QUOTE]


Your claim that one has to earn the right to have an opinion, let alone voice it, is contrary to Western Liberal Democratic tradition and culture for the last several centuries.

Not to mention both American and UN versions of Human Rights.


Thank you for being so open in your desire to be oppressive.


More and more you are revealing that you, if you had your way, would make a world were Kaepernick's complaints would look like some thing to reach FOR.






Correll said:


> As though YOU have the authority to do that.lol!!Hypocrite.



Come back to me when you've actually earned something, instead of riding your bullshit entitlement you never fought for, worked for, struggled for, or suffered for.[/QUOTE]




So, how do you justify your pretense of outrage over alleged police brutality when you wish to have a world without free speech and with your political enemies killed?


----------



## Correll

The Derp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your desire to deny people the right to have a fucking OPINION, is noted and incredible.YOu also don't have the power to enforce that, thank god, so piss off.And it is obvious that I was referring to you the Left, including the kneelers and their supporters in the League that have contempt for Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More whiny, unearned, bullshit entitlement there.  It's hard to take you seriously when we know you've suffered and sacrificed nothing to earn your entitlement.  The mere _*thought*_ of someone kneeling during the anthem sends you into such fucking hysterics that you have to drape yourself in the cloth of the flag *just to dry your fuckin' crocodile tears.*
Click to expand...

*

*
I have the right to an Opinion and to voice it. 

That you don't agree with that, shows what type of person you are and what kind of nation you radical lefties want.




Correll said:


> A people that are united in love of country are a people that are united.Traditionally patriotism has served that purpose in America.You are the one that has been busted lying. If you really have doubts about what I say about myself, and I'm not sure what you are referring to, nor do I care, it is probably just you projecting your own dishonesty.



It's possible to love something and still find glaring, awful, sickening, disgusting, terrible faults in it.  *Your spouse is the proof of that.*  I don't think you're capable of love, personally. * I think sociopaths think faking principled outrage is the same as love.*  But it's not.  It's just bullshit.[/QUOTE]


I think you responded to the wrong portion, but whatever.

And Kaepernick, but kneeling, showed that he does NOT love this country, that he is not a Patriot, and he went so far to insult the nation as a whole.

ONe CAN love someone or something despite it's flaws. If Kaepernick stood for the Anthem and made his protest some other time, some other way, that might be what he was doing.


But he has specifically stated that that is not what he is doing.






Correll said:


> I'm not afraid of constructive criticism. But that is not what we get from the Left today.Nationalism is just as much a force for good as Patriotism is.Patriotism is not disrespecting the symbols of the nation as a whole, because of an specific complaint.That is not telling your spouse that they have an issue. lt is telling them that you hate them.To use YOUR analogy.



_*Fear*_* is all that drives you*_*.  *_Fear is the only thing Conservatives have.  The "fear" that seeing players kneeling during the anthem will result in....what?  What is the fear there?  What is it that you stand to lose when Kaepernick takes a knee?  Nothing other than your shitty pride.  *You are so insecure in your patriotism that you have to invent a standard for it.[/QUOTE]
*

Yeah, that's silly. You've made some general statements, based ironically on "labels" and faulty generalizations, and done nothing to support them.





*
*





Correll said:


> Yeah, that is more lies from you.I've been very clear and consistent. You are the one all over the place.



You haven't been clear and in fact, a case can be made that as the debate has continued, you've become _*less clear*_ as you've been forced ofgf-script.  I mean, really, we can see it in your posts.  *They go from paragraphs, complete sentences, and correct punctuation, to unclear and undisciplined sentence fragments that look increasingly like they've been put through an internet translator.*[/QUOTE]



So, I've been sloppy at sentence structure and you've expressed a desire to deny your political enemies the right to *have *an opinion, let alone voice it, AND, to kill your political enemies.

SO, I guess in your mind, I'm the bad guy.


----------



## Correll

The Derp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one that invented the idea of standing during the Nation Anthem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but you're here pushing the new idea that standing for it is how you measure patriotism.  You called Kaep un-American simply because he kneeled during the anthem.  That's a fucking bullshit unearned standard you invented on the spot, and you did it because you are insecure in your own patriotism.  I think you think that fake outrage is the same as patriotism.  But it's not.  If you're going to be the arbiter of patriotism, you have to earn that title.  You've earned nothing.
Click to expand...



Patriotism is a word with a real dictionary meaning. 

I do not have to earn the right to point out that his actions are the opposite of that.







Correll said:


> Kaepernick accepted that idea when he used his NOT standing as the way of expressing his "not pride" in his nation.Me and Kaepernick are in agreement on that. *Standing shows respect, not standing shows disrespect*



A STANDARD YOU JUST MADE UP RIGHT NOW, ON THE FLY.  This is what I'm talking about.  You invent standards on the spot because you're insecure.  What if patriotism is measured instead by the faults and flaws you see in the country?  That's the standard I'm applying to who is a patriot and who isn't.  Because patriots strive to constantly make the country better, not preserve its shitty and shameful status quo.
*
You're no patriot, you're a fucking poseur*.
[/QUOTE]

If Kearpernick had been spending his off time working so hard to address and fix those faults while making critical statements about certain aspects of this nation while expressing love for the nation as a whole, and I was still dismissing him as illegitimate, then you response would be spot on.


But, I didn't invent the word "Patriotism" nor define it. 

Nor the concept of symbols, or even the specific symbol of a Flag, nor the specific Flag of America, nor the idea of showing respect to a symbol to show respect to what it represents.


Your position that this is a standard I invented is absurd.


Utterly absurd to the point that you have to know that.


This is another lie from you.





Correll said:


> or "not pride".I agree with him on the meaning of his actions and I am responding in kind.He doesn't respect me, I don't respect him.I think that every American who does feel "pride" in America, should consider what Kaerpernick has said and take him seriously, at his word.



Well, since you don't take pride in America, what the fuck do you have to contribute to the discussion.  You think you're proving your pride at how outraged you are at Kaepernick.  Boy, is that fucking backwards.  It's not Kaepernick whose patriotism is in question, *it's yours since you think that the only way to judge patriotism is by standing during a fucking song.*[/QUOTE]


I clearly said that I agree with Kaerpernick on the MEANING of his actions.

I did not say that I agree with Kaerpernick on his view of America.


I've never said that Standing for the Anthem is the only way to judge patriotism.

That was something you just made up. Ironically.

There are plenty of ways to have or express patriotism.


Disrespecting the nation as a whole, is not one of them. That is the OPPOSITE of patriotism.


----------



## Correll

The Derp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one that invented the idea of standing during the Nation Anthem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're the one who decided that it's a measurement of patriotism, and you only started doing that once Kaep started kneeling, which means it's a bullshit standard *you made up on the spot* in order to avoid having the discussion Kaep wants to have.  That's because _*you're a big, fat, hairy pussy*_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kaepernick accepted that idea when he used his NOT standing as the way of expressing his "not pride" in his nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So as usual you are missing the point of why he kneels _completely_*.  *It's not that he doesn't have pride in the country, it's that he thinks that the racial injustice *isn't a point of pride, and because you all are denying it's happening, he's kneeling to draw attention to it*.  You prefer to not even have those discussions because doing so upsets the very delicate, fragile, unstable, easily breakable sensitivities and insecurities you have.  That's because you're insecure in your own patriotism.  That's why I always come back to the question of _*what do you have to lose by accepting the legitimacy of Kaep's argument?*_  Nothing.  You literally have nothing to use.  So all this is in service of _*nothing*_.  All of your screeching and whining is in service of _*nothing*_.  You have nothing at stake by accepting racial injustice exists.  You don't have to do anything except listen.  Yet you struggle against even the bare minimum.  Why?  What have you got to lose other than your pride, *which no one cares about?*
Click to expand...



You are assuming a distinction that he has expressly denied. 

He did not say that parts of America were oppressive, or that some Americans were oppressive.

He said that AMERICA, was oppressive.


A verbal statement that fits in perfectly with his ACTIONS of disrespecting a symbol of America as a whole.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Correll said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your desire to deny people the right to have a fucking OPINION, is noted and incredible.YOu also don't have the power to enforce that, thank god, so piss off.And it is obvious that I was referring to you the Left, including the kneelers and their supporters in the League that have contempt for Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More whiny, unearned, bullshit entitlement there.  It's hard to take you seriously when we know you've suffered and sacrificed nothing to earn your entitlement.  The mere _*thought*_ of someone kneeling during the anthem sends you into such fucking hysterics that you have to drape yourself in the cloth of the flag *just to dry your fuckin' crocodile tears.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> *
> I have the right to an Opinion and to voice it.
> 
> That you don't agree with that, shows what type of person you are and what kind of nation you radical lefties want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> A people that are united in love of country are a people that are united.Traditionally patriotism has served that purpose in America.You are the one that has been busted lying. If you really have doubts about what I say about myself, and I'm not sure what you are referring to, nor do I care, it is probably just you projecting your own dishonesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's possible to love something and still find glaring, awful, sickening, disgusting, terrible faults in it.  *Your spouse is the proof of that.*  I don't think you're capable of love, personally. * I think sociopaths think faking principled outrage is the same as love.*  But it's not.  It's just bullshit.
Click to expand...



I think you responded to the wrong portion, but whatever.

And Kaepernick, but kneeling, showed that he does NOT love this country, that he is not a Patriot, and he went so far to insult the nation as a whole.

ONe CAN love someone or something despite it's flaws. If Kaepernick stood for the Anthem and made his protest some other time, some other way, that might be what he was doing.


But he has specifically stated that that is not what he is doing.






Correll said:


> I'm not afraid of constructive criticism. But that is not what we get from the Left today.Nationalism is just as much a force for good as Patriotism is.Patriotism is not disrespecting the symbols of the nation as a whole, because of an specific complaint.That is not telling your spouse that they have an issue. lt is telling them that you hate them.To use YOUR analogy.



_*Fear*_* is all that drives you*_*.  *_Fear is the only thing Conservatives have.  The "fear" that seeing players kneeling during the anthem will result in....what?  What is the fear there?  What is it that you stand to lose when Kaepernick takes a knee?  Nothing other than your shitty pride.  *You are so insecure in your patriotism that you have to invent a standard for it.[/QUOTE]
*

Yeah, that's silly. You've made some general statements, based ironically on "labels" and faulty generalizations, and done nothing to support them.





*
*





Correll said:


> Yeah, that is more lies from you.I've been very clear and consistent. You are the one all over the place.



You haven't been clear and in fact, a case can be made that as the debate has continued, you've become _*less clear*_ as you've been forced ofgf-script.  I mean, really, we can see it in your posts.  *They go from paragraphs, complete sentences, and correct punctuation, to unclear and undisciplined sentence fragments that look increasingly like they've been put through an internet translator.*[/QUOTE]



So, I've been sloppy at sentence structure and you've expressed a desire to deny your political enemies the right to *have *an opinion, let alone voice it, AND, to kill your political enemies.

SO, I guess in your mind, I'm the bad guy.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Anathema

JQPublic1 said:


> If that ever happens this will no longer be the land of the free. And the Jehovah's Witnesses .would become criminals.



Let me know where I've ever promoted FREEDOM as a mainstay of my sociopolitical philosophy.


----------



## JQPublic1

Anathema said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that ever happens this will no longer be the land of the free. And the Jehovah's Witnesses .would become criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know where I've ever promoted FREEDOM as a mainstay of my sociopolitical philosophy.
Click to expand...

Let me know where I've ever accused you of
promoting FREEDOM as a mainstay of your sociopolitical philosophy.[


----------



## Anathema

JQPublic1 said:


> Let me know where I've ever accused you ofpromoting FREEDOM as a mainstay of your sociopolitical philosophy.[



You suggested that the reason my prior comment wouldn't be appropriate was related to the loss of Freedom. That's not even a consideration for me.


----------



## JQPublic1

Anathema said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know where I've ever accused you ofpromoting FREEDOM as a mainstay of your sociopolitical philosophy.[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You suggested that the reason my prior comment wouldn't be appropriate was related to the loss of Freedom. That's not even a consideration for me.
Click to expand...

You misread my post.  You insisted the word "shall" should replace the word "should"  in the code cited for instructing  individuals in how to conduct themselves at public events when the NA is played. I merely noted the consequences of adopting your draconian concept highlighted by the word "shall" To hell with any personal philosophical spin you want to attach to that... It doesn't matter... When you promulgate laws telling some one they *shall* do something, thats a mandate. Mandates usually. are accompanied by a loss of freedom.


----------



## Anathema

JQPublic1 said:


> You misread my post.  You insisted the word "shall" should replace the word "should"  in the code cited for instructing  individuals in how to conduct themselves at public events when the NA is played. I merely noted the consequences of adopting your draconian concept highlighted by the word "shall" To hell with any personal philosophical spin you want to attach to that... It doesn't matter... When you promulgate laws telling some one they *shall* do something, thats a mandate. Mandates usually. are accompanied by a loss of freedom.



All true. You have to realize that Freedom is NEVER a consideration in my mind. I don't believe thst Government should be issuing  any sort of Code or Stipulation which does not carry the weight of LAW. Anything without that weight is worthless.


----------



## JQPublic1

Anathema said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You misread my post.  You insisted the word "shall" should replace the word "should"  in the code cited for instructing  individuals in how to conduct themselves at public events when the NA is played. I merely noted the consequences of adopting your draconian concept highlighted by the word "shall" To hell with any personal philosophical spin you want to attach to that... It doesn't matter... When you promulgate laws telling some one they *shall* do something, thats a mandate. Mandates usually. are accompanied by a loss of freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All true. You have to realize that Freedom is NEVER a consideration in my mind. I don't believe thst Government should be issuing  any sort of Code or Stipulation which does not carry the weight of LAW. Anything without that weight is worthless.
Click to expand...

But FREEDOM was foremost in the minds of those who wrote this:

"Congress shall make no law*respecting* an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the *right* of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances."


----------



## Anathema

JQPublic1 said:


> But FREEDOM was foremost in the minds of those who wrote this:
> 
> "Congress shall make no law*respecting* an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the *right* of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances."



They were incredibly naive individuals who somehow believed that the Morals and Values which were at the heart of their Society would carry on in perpetuity. If those Morals and Values had remained, Freedom might still be a useful concept. Unfortunately the Founders failed to enshrine the duties of a Citizen along with the Rights, and the loss of the Morals and Values that are part of the Duty of a Citizen have made Freedom a significant danger to thjs nation and humanity as a whole.


----------



## JQPublic1

Anathema said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But FREEDOM was foremost in the minds of those who wrote this:
> 
> "Congress shall make no law*respecting* an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the *right* of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were incredibly naive individuals who somehow believed that the Morals and Values which were at the heart of their Society would carry on in perpetuity. If those Morals and Values had remained, Freedom might still be a useful concept. Unfortunately the Founders failed to enshrine the duties of a Citizen along with the Rights, and the loss of the Morals and Values that are part of the Duty of a Citizen have made Freedom a significant danger to thjs nation and humanity as a whole.
Click to expand...

What lost  morals and values did our founders  have back then ? Focusing on the backdrop of your aversion to freedom, for the masses i assume, any argument pertaining to the immorality intrinsic to *slavery and taxation without representation *would fall on deaf ears. Your sense of value would center on 
wealthy landowners of the day who owned slaves and. gave themselves exclusive rights to vote.   Your only response, considering your views on FREEDOM,  would be to reflect your
disdain for universal sufferage and civil rights
for the general population.  But wait. The founders knew what it was like to be victimized by a feudal monarchy.
They knew where that would lead if implemented here. How could they ask their constituents to fight for autonomy from Britain and then turn around and instill their own brand of tyranny? Pondering the foregoing, I  believe you would have enjoyed the company of loyalists during the American Revolutionary era. They wete content to live under the shadow of royalists.


----------



## Anathema

JQPublic1 said:


> What lost  morals and values did our founders  have back then ? Focusing on the backdrop of your aversion to freedom, for the masses i assume, any argument pertaining to the immorality intrinsic to *slavery and taxation without representation *would fall on deaf ears. Your sense of value would center on wealthy landowners of the day who owned slaves and. gave themselves exclusive rights to vote.   Your only response, considering your views on FREEDOM,  would be to reflect your disdain for universal sufferage and civil rights for the general population.  But wait. The founders knew what it was like to be victimized by a feudal monarchy. They knew where that would lead if implemented here. How could they ask their constituents to fight for autonomy from Britain and then turn around and instill their own brand of tyranny? Pondering the foregoing, I  believe you would have enjoyed the company of loyalists during the American Revolutionary era. They wete content to live under the shadow of royalists.



Actually my family members fought in the Continental Army and were involved in the lynching of a Tory in Essex, CT after the conflict.

They were not, however, thrilled with the nation they helped birth. They were, as I am, strong believers in earned privileges instead of Rights. That would apply to the entire, non-slave population. Those who could and did live proper lives would be granted privileges like Free Speech, Trial by Jury, Ownership of Property, etc... 

This would be carried out by granting Citizenship only to those people who have earned it and immediately removing it from those who failed to earn it or failed to maintain that standard afterward, leaving them as Residents instead of Citizens.


----------



## airplanemechanic

Attention stupid liberals:

The first amendment does not apply to:

Anyone who is at work at the time. The supreme court has already ruled that the first amendment does not apply to employment. NFL players are employed by the NFL, and thus considered at work when at a game. 

Any children

Any inmates


----------



## JQPublic1

airplanemechanic said:


> Attention stupid liberals:
> 
> The first amendment does not apply to:
> 
> Anyone who is at work at the time. The supreme court has already ruled that the first amendment does not apply to employment. NFL players are employed by the NFL, and thus considered at work when at a game.
> 
> Any children
> 
> Any inmates


Then consider that standing for the Anthem is a ritual...not part of your employment. That ritual takes time away from the job ...so in effect that ritual time belonged to Kaepernick
 because he isn't paid to stand for the anthem. He was paid to play football.


----------



## JQPublic1

Anathema said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What lost  morals and values did our founders  have back then ? Focusing on the backdrop of your aversion to freedom, for the masses i assume, any argument pertaining to the immorality intrinsic to *slavery and taxation without representation *would fall on deaf ears. Your sense of value would center on wealthy landowners of the day who owned slaves and. gave themselves exclusive rights to vote.   Your only response, considering your views on FREEDOM,  would be to reflect your disdain for universal sufferage and civil rights for the general population.  But wait. The founders knew what it was like to be victimized by a feudal monarchy. They knew where that would lead if implemented here. How could they ask their constituents to fight for autonomy from Britain and then turn around and instill their own brand of tyranny? Pondering the foregoing, I  believe you would have enjoyed the company of loyalists during the American Revolutionary era. They wete content to live under the shadow of royalists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually my family members fought in the Continental Army and were involved in the lynching of a Tory in Essex, CT after the conflict.
> 
> They were not, however, thrilled with the nation they helped birth. They were, as I am, strong believers in earned privileges instead of Rights. That would apply to the entire, non-slave population. Those who could and did live proper lives would be granted privileges like Free Speech, Trial by Jury, Ownership of Property, etc...
> 
> This would be carried out by granting Citizenship only to those people who have earned it and immediately removing it from those who failed to earn it or failed to maintain that standard afterward, leaving them as Residents instead of Citizens.
Click to expand...

And just who would be deemed worthy to sit in judgement of us all to determine fitness for
all the benefits of citizenship? Are you proposing fascism as the cornerstone of your utopian society?


----------



## Spare_change

JQPublic1 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attention stupid liberals:
> 
> The first amendment does not apply to:
> 
> Anyone who is at work at the time. The supreme court has already ruled that the first amendment does not apply to employment. NFL players are employed by the NFL, and thus considered at work when at a game.
> 
> Any children
> 
> Any inmates
> 
> 
> 
> Then consider that standing for the Anthem is a ritual...not part of your employment. That ritual takes time away from the job ...so in effect that ritual time belonged to Kaepernick
> because he isn't paid to stand for the anthem. He was paid to play football.
Click to expand...

You SERIOUSLY believe this?
Kaepernick is paid the represent his team - in all facets - on the field, off the field, charitable work, marketing, etc.

But, you intentionally lose sight of the real issue ----------

They protest against police brutality - they choose to do that during the Anthem.

The people they are trying to reach can't hear their protest, because the players picked the wrong vehicle. All the people hear is anti-patriotic, anti-military, anti-American.

Doesn't it seem just a wee bit logical to you that if they aren't hearing your message, you should change your method of delivery??


----------



## airplanemechanic

JQPublic1 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attention stupid liberals:
> 
> The first amendment does not apply to:
> 
> Anyone who is at work at the time. The supreme court has already ruled that the first amendment does not apply to employment. NFL players are employed by the NFL, and thus considered at work when at a game.
> 
> Any children
> 
> Any inmates
> 
> 
> 
> Then consider that standing for the Anthem is a ritual...not part of your employment. That ritual takes time away from the job ...so in effect that ritual time belonged to Kaepernick
> because he isn't paid to stand for the anthem. He was paid to play football.
Click to expand...


Standing for the anthem has been a part of every NFL game for decades. It's part of the game, it's part of the employment. It's even explicitly mentioned in the game manual.


----------



## Anathema

JQPublic1 said:


> And just who would be deemed worthy to sit in judgement of us all to determine fitness for all the benefits of citizenship? Are you proposing fascism as the cornerstone of your utopian society?



I choose Authoritarianism as the foundation of my Utopian Society. An Authoritarian Government where the decisions on what is acceptable or unacceptable are made not by an Elected Executive or Legislature but by an unalterable Founding Document (Constitution) itself and rigidly enforced by a professional Legal/Court System on a Guilty until Proven Innocent basis.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Then move to North Korea, kooky.


----------



## JQPublic1

airplanemechanic said:


> Standing for the anthem has been a part of every NFL game for decades. It's part of the game,


Standing for the anthem has become a tradition. But can one not obligated contractually to do so be compelled to uphold or abide by a tradition unrelated to employment? You say the ritual of standing for the anthem is part of the game but that's just your opinion. Where is it written?




airplanemechanic said:


> it's part of the employment. It's even explicitly mentioned in the game manual.



The game manual only requires that players and coaches be on the sidelines when the anthem is played. There is no requirement to stand for the NA therein but there is a paragraph describing how players *should *carry themselves during the ritual.


----------



## Anathema

Jarlaxle said:


> Then move to North Korea, kooky.



The weather there is not favorable to my preferences and there are very few English speakers in the country.

I'd prefer Iran, but they have those annoying religious requirements.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

This thread has been cleaned up.  It is not about illegal immigration.  Furthermore, if the insults and vulgarity don't stop I'm going to start kicking people out of the thread.


----------



## The Derp

pwjohn said:


> I've discussed police brutality, liberal claims about it, false cases, ect, when the issue has come up in other cases.BUt not this time. FUCK THE KNEELERS.



What you've done is provide excuses (some of which are based on questionable data), but you haven't actually heard the grievances.  You haven't accepted them, you've just denied them.  So we can't have a conversation until you actually accept that it's happening.  All you've done in "discussing it" is denying it exists.  Denial is what we're trying to overcome.  You don't seem to think, despite the statistics, that black people are more targeted, arrested, and imprisoned at a higher rate than whites.  Despite virtually identical drug use, despite virtually identical crime rates, blacks are more heavily arrested and incarcerated than whites.  That's by design.  And we can look at arrest and incarceration rates and see that play out.




pwjohn said:


> When this issue comes up again, with a messenger that is not using anti-Americanism as his method of communication, I will be happy to discuss the issue.



It's _*your personal invented standard*_ that kneeling during the anthem is "Anti-American".  You have no authority or credibility to invent that standard, and it seems you only did so in order to shift the debate from what it's actually about (police brutality) to something it's not about (fake patriotism).  If you measure patriotism by how tall you stand for the flag, then you're doing it wrong.  You're just looking for any excuse you can to avoid the discussion.




pwjohn said:


> I've expressed my opinion on what _should be done_. What I HOPE to have happen is for this anti-American behavior to continue and to wake up the tens of millions of white people that are still somehow unaware of how the Left thinks of them.



That opinion is tantamount to telling the black players to simply "get over it".  And you keep trying to make the protest about patriotism because you're too scared to acknowledge the legitimate grievances these players have.  It's never been about patriotism...you've only made it about that because you can't deny institutional racism exists.  Like I said, you lose nothing by acknowledging the players' grievances are legitimate.  It causes no harm to you at all; so your denial is just bizarre unless you have a personal stake in it.  And you don't.  You are trying to make it like you have a personal stake in it by making the whole thing about "patriotism", because you think those are grounds you can win the debate.  But you cannot.  Because forced patriotism is fascism.




pwjohn said:


> The sport of Football is a small price to pay for that.And I've listened to this complaints before and addressed them at great length, and will again.But not for the anti-American pieces of shit in question today.



You haven't addressed them; you've just denied their legitimacy despite all the evidence to the contrary, or you've blamed the victim.  Not sure why.  I think you're just doing it at this point to be a contrarian, which feeds your insatiable need for attention.




pwjohn said:


> They are part of the rich and the super rich, they are certainly part of the Political Status Que. The issues and their methods fit in nicely with the norm of the Political Class.othing they are doing is disruptive or change at all.



How do you figure that just because someone is wealthy they are a part of the status quo?  And if they are just a part of the status quo, why are they putting their careers on the line in order to express their grievances?  If they were a part of the status quo, then they wouldn't be protesting at all.  But they are.  These guys aren't any kind of political class...they're players using the platform they achieved in order to express their grievances.  That threatens you because you don't have that same power, even though you think you're entitled to it.  This is what I mean when I say you haven't earned the entitlement.  




Correll said:


> 1. You messed up my quote there. I didn't ask about who he defined as Americans.2. Americans are a group. That group exists. What are we going to call it? Anything we call it becomes a "label".  The Kneelers have expressed enmity with that group. Your pretend confusion about language is just a dodge of that valid point. You asshole.



Americans are a group, but there are subsets of Americans as well.  Part of the problem with pretending to be colorblind is that you become blind to everything.  And no, you're once again trying to make Kaep's protest about something it's not about.  You do that because you know you can't have a debate on the grounds of what he's protesting, that's why you have to bend and redefine parameters from post to post.  So you started off by saying the protest was "Un-American" because the protest, what, lays out that despite their success, black men and women are still subject to institutional racism?  How does that affect you at all by acknowledging it?




Correll said:


> I'm not claiming Authority status that you should just defer to my judgement. I've repeatedly explained my reasoning for my conclusion, and you have not been able to refute it at all. But the fact remains, Kaepernick has clearly stated that he does not stand because he considers American an "oppressive" place.



But that's exactly what you're doing when you apply the invented personal standard for anthem protests.  It is an oppressive place, and that bears out in the arrest stats that show black people are arrested at a far higher rate than white people for the same crimes.  The problem is that there are no stats to prove that black people aren't disproportionately targeted by police, but plenty evidence exists to support that they are.




Correll said:


> Not that it is a good place with a problem with police brutality, but that that nation as a whole is oppressive.



And you don't think the nation is oppressive?  Really?




Correll said:


> That shows that his actions ARE against the nation as a whole, not a specific issue.



So you gotta do some rhetorical stretching to go from "protesting police brutality" to "protesting this country in general".  No, the actions of police are not representative of the actions of the country as a whole, and if they were, then it only goes to prove Kaep's point!


----------



## Esmeralda

MindWars said:


> Iowa marching band walks off field during national anthem
> 
> (By Todd Starnes) Ames High School has the unfortunate distinction of having one of the most un-American marching bands in the nation. More than a dozen members of the band linked arms and walked off the football field Friday night during a performance of “The Star-Spangled Banner.” An untold number of other band members refused to play their instruments. It was absolutely disgraceful. Sickening. The children
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Oh some more ANTI AMERICAN pos losers that need sent over to N. Korea.  Asses like this don't deceiver this Country.


Actually, protesting and free speech (in the form  of protest) are very American.  They were being very American, not anti-American.  Your comment is tantamount to the 'America, love it or leave it.' taunt during the protests of the 60's and 70's.  If you love America, you protest when you think it is wrong.


----------



## The Derp

Esmeralda said:


> Actually, protesting and free speech (in the form  or protest) are very American.  They were being very American, not anti-American.  Your comment is tantamount to the 'America, love it or leave it.' taunt during the protests of the 60's and 70's.  If you love America, you protest when you think it is wrong.



Those people seem to think it's impossible to love something, yet still find awful, glaring faults with it.  Kinda like what their spouses go through every day.


----------



## Spare_change

The Derp said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, protesting and free speech (in the form  or protest) are very American.  They were being very American, not anti-American.  Your comment is tantamount to the 'America, love it or leave it.' taunt during the protests of the 60's and 70's.  If you love America, you protest when you think it is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those people seem to think it's impossible to love something, yet still find awful, glaring faults with it.  Kinda like what their spouses go through every day.
Click to expand...

Let me see if I can't be just as clear as possible.

1) I recognize the concerns of police brutality.
2) I recognize the right of anybody to protest.
3) I recognize that the NFL players believe that kneeling during the Anthem is their form of protest.
4) I don't care - their protest is not resonating with their intended audience.
5) They have chosen a method of protest that obscures their message.
6) Nobdy is upset that they are protesting police brutality.
7) We only care that their method of protest insults our country, our patriots, and our country.
8) If the NFL players are serious about their protest - if they truly want to draw attention to perceived police brutality - fina another way to get their message out.
9) They have lost their audience - and, thus, any credibility to their concerns.

Can I be any clearer?

Are you serious about police brutality, or are you just interested in the division and upheaval their method of protest has created?

It's time to make a decision ....


----------



## The Derp

Spare_change said:


> Let me see if I can't be just as clear as possible.
> 1) I recognize the concerns of police brutality.
> 2) I recognize the right of anybody to protest.
> 3) I recognize that the NFL players believe that kneeling during the Anthem is their form of protest.
> 4) I don't care - their protest is not resonating with their intended audience.



Not resonating, why?  Because you're not receptive to it.  It doesn't matter how these guys express their concerns, it's not going to resonate with you because of your inherent bias that you need to overcome.  It doesn't matter if these guys protest on the internet, in person, on the street, or on the field...it's not the _*way*_ they protest that you're not resonating, but what they are actually protesting.  You make it sound like if these guys chose another means by which to convey their message, you'd be receptive to it and I say that's a crock of shit because it doesn't matter how these guys protest, you're not going to receive it anyway.   You literally invented a standard on the spot when Kaep first started doing this because you _*didn't want to hear the message at all*_.  So you guys dreamed up standard after standard, moving the goalposts as you did, just to create some artificial standard you use as an excuse to not receive the message being conveyed.  It's not about patriotism and it never was; you sought to make it about patriotism becuase you think you have legs to stand on if that's what the debate is about.  Well guess what?  _*YOU DON'T.*_  Your invented standard is fascism.  Protest is patriotic, conformity isn't.

And maybe you're not the one they're trying to reach.  Did you even consider that?  That you're not the most important thing in the world and they're not trying to reach you?  I don't believe they would want to even reach someone so far gone anyway.  Since you're going to these lengths, it doesn't seem like there exists an achievable standard by which these guys protesting makes you comfortable.  So there's that bullshit unearned entitlement thing coming through.  The "entitlement" you think you're owed while watching football to not have political messages reach you.  *That's not an earned entitlement...that's just you not wanting to be discomforted.*




Spare_change said:


> 5) They have chosen a method of protest that obscures their message.
> 6) Nobdy is upset that they are protesting police brutality.
> 7) We only care that their method of protest insults our country, our patriots, and our country.



Bullshit.  You mean to tell me that *seeing players kneel throws you into such hysterics that you cannot have a conversation about why they're kneeling*.  Try again.  That's no excuse.  And since when did standing for the anthem become the definition of patriotism?  Since Kaepernick only started kneeling.  That standard didn't exist before.  It's entirely new as of 2016 and was only dreamed up by Conservatives too scared to receive the message.   So what would be an acceptable form of protest that preserves your delicate and fragile sensibilities?  Should they march through the streets with tiki torches, chanting "Jews will not replace us" and "Blood and soil", throwing Seig Heils, and waving Nazi flags for you to be comfortable with their style of protest?




Spare_change said:


> 8) If the NFL players are serious about their protest - if they truly want to draw attention to perceived police brutality - fina another way to get their message out.
> 9) They have lost their audience - and, thus, any credibility to their concerns.



1.  Who says you're their audience?  They're not trying to reach people who've already made up their mind based on their own fears and insecurities.
2.  Telling black guys to "pipe down" and sit in the back of the bus doesn't mean you object to how they're protesting; it means you're a racist fuck and part of the problem.

Apparently, protesting while black is something that Conservatives have a problem with.  Because you can sure as shit bet that if black people were marching through the streets, carrying torches, screaming "Jews will not replace us", and waving swastikas, Conservatives' collective heads would explode in a rage mushroom cloud of unearned white entitlement and resentment.  Just sayin'.




Spare_change said:


> Can I be any clearer?
> Are you serious about police brutality, or are you just interested in the division and upheaval their method of protest has created?
> It's time to make a decision ....



You're the ones who said their method of protest upsets your delicate, sensitive egos.  *Maybe you should get the fuck over yourself.*  Why is that not an option?


----------



## Spare_change

The Derp said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see if I can't be just as clear as possible.
> 1) I recognize the concerns of police brutality.
> 2) I recognize the right of anybody to protest.
> 3) I recognize that the NFL players believe that kneeling during the Anthem is their form of protest.
> 4) I don't care - their protest is not resonating with their intended audience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not resonating, why?  Because you're not receptive to it.  It doesn't matter how these guys express their concerns, it's not going to resonate with you because of your inherent bias that you need to overcome.  It doesn't matter if these guys protest on the internet, in person, on the street, or on the field...it's not the _*way*_ they protest that you're not resonating, but what they are actually protesting.  You make it sound like if these guys chose another means by which to convey their message, you'd be receptive to it and I say that's a crock of shit because it doesn't matter how these guys protest, you're not going to receive it anyway.   You literally invented a standard on the spot when Kaep first started doing this because you _*didn't want to hear the message at all*_.  So you guys dreamed up standard after standard, moving the goalposts as you did, just to create some artificial standard you use as an excuse to not receive the message being conveyed.  It's not about patriotism and it never was; you sought to make it about patriotism becuase you think you have legs to stand on if that's what the debate is about.  Well guess what?  _*YOU DON'T.*_  Your invented standard is fascism.  Protest is patriotic, conformity isn't.
> 
> And maybe you're not the one they're trying to reach.  Did you even consider that?  That you're not the most important thing in the world and they're not trying to reach you?  I don't believe they would want to even reach someone so far gone anyway.  Since you're going to these lengths, it doesn't seem like there exists an achievable standard by which these guys protesting makes you comfortable.  So there's that bullshit unearned entitlement thing coming through.  The "entitlement" you think you're owed while watching football to not have political messages reach you.  *That's not an earned entitlement...that's just you not wanting to be discomforted.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5) They have chosen a method of protest that obscures their message.
> 6) Nobdy is upset that they are protesting police brutality.
> 7) We only care that their method of protest insults our country, our patriots, and our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  You mean to tell me that *seeing players kneel throws you into such hysterics that you cannot have a conversation about why they're kneeling*.  Try again.  That's no excuse.  And since when did standing for the anthem become the definition of patriotism?  Since Kaepernick only started kneeling.  That standard didn't exist before.  It's entirely new as of 2016 and was only dreamed up by Conservatives too scared to receive the message.   So what would be an acceptable form of protest that preserves your delicate and fragile sensibilities?  Should they march through the streets with tiki torches, chanting "Jews will not replace us" and "Blood and soil", throwing Seig Heils, and waving Nazi flags for you to be comfortable with their style of protest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8) If the NFL players are serious about their protest - if they truly want to draw attention to perceived police brutality - fina another way to get their message out.
> 9) They have lost their audience - and, thus, any credibility to their concerns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  Who says you're their audience?  They're not trying to reach people who've already made up their mind based on their own fears and insecurities.
> 2.  Telling black guys to "pipe down" and sit in the back of the bus doesn't mean you object to how they're protesting; it means you're a racist fuck and part of the problem.
> 
> Apparently, protesting while black is something that Conservatives have a problem with.  Because you can sure as shit bet that if black people were marching through the streets, carrying torches, screaming "Jews will not replace us", and waving swastikas, Conservatives' collective heads would explode in a rage mushroom cloud of unearned white entitlement and resentment.  Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be any clearer?
> Are you serious about police brutality, or are you just interested in the division and upheaval their method of protest has created?
> It's time to make a decision ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the ones who said their method of protest upsets your delicate, sensitive egos.  *Maybe you should get the fuck over yourself.*  Why is that not an option?
Click to expand...


Let me repeat it real slow .... cuz you seem to be REAL slow.

*I ...don't ...care ...what ...they ...want ...to ...protest. Don't ...do... it ...during ...the ...National ...Anthem. *

No cause, no matter how valid, justifies disrespect of my country, my flag, and our veterans.

As for your childish little rant about racism ... grow the fuck up. It IS possible to have an opinion that has nothing to do with race. You are simply intellectually lazy ... grabbing the first fruit you see, rather than involving yourself in what others are saying. You use it as a crutch, not a cause.

One more time ...

*I ... am ... not ... listening.*


----------



## Esmeralda

Spare_change said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see if I can't be just as clear as possible.
> 1) I recognize the concerns of police brutality.
> 2) I recognize the right of anybody to protest.
> 3) I recognize that the NFL players believe that kneeling during the Anthem is their form of protest.
> 4) I don't care - their protest is not resonating with their intended audience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not resonating, why?  Because you're not receptive to it.  It doesn't matter how these guys express their concerns, it's not going to resonate with you because of your inherent bias that you need to overcome.  It doesn't matter if these guys protest on the internet, in person, on the street, or on the field...it's not the _*way*_ they protest that you're not resonating, but what they are actually protesting.  You make it sound like if these guys chose another means by which to convey their message, you'd be receptive to it and I say that's a crock of shit because it doesn't matter how these guys protest, you're not going to receive it anyway.   You literally invented a standard on the spot when Kaep first started doing this because you _*didn't want to hear the message at all*_.  So you guys dreamed up standard after standard, moving the goalposts as you did, just to create some artificial standard you use as an excuse to not receive the message being conveyed.  It's not about patriotism and it never was; you sought to make it about patriotism becuase you think you have legs to stand on if that's what the debate is about.  Well guess what?  _*YOU DON'T.*_  Your invented standard is fascism.  Protest is patriotic, conformity isn't.
> 
> And maybe you're not the one they're trying to reach.  Did you even consider that?  That you're not the most important thing in the world and they're not trying to reach you?  I don't believe they would want to even reach someone so far gone anyway.  Since you're going to these lengths, it doesn't seem like there exists an achievable standard by which these guys protesting makes you comfortable.  So there's that bullshit unearned entitlement thing coming through.  The "entitlement" you think you're owed while watching football to not have political messages reach you.  *That's not an earned entitlement...that's just you not wanting to be discomforted.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5) They have chosen a method of protest that obscures their message.
> 6) Nobdy is upset that they are protesting police brutality.
> 7) We only care that their method of protest insults our country, our patriots, and our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  You mean to tell me that *seeing players kneel throws you into such hysterics that you cannot have a conversation about why they're kneeling*.  Try again.  That's no excuse.  And since when did standing for the anthem become the definition of patriotism?  Since Kaepernick only started kneeling.  That standard didn't exist before.  It's entirely new as of 2016 and was only dreamed up by Conservatives too scared to receive the message.   So what would be an acceptable form of protest that preserves your delicate and fragile sensibilities?  Should they march through the streets with tiki torches, chanting "Jews will not replace us" and "Blood and soil", throwing Seig Heils, and waving Nazi flags for you to be comfortable with their style of protest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8) If the NFL players are serious about their protest - if they truly want to draw attention to perceived police brutality - fina another way to get their message out.
> 9) They have lost their audience - and, thus, any credibility to their concerns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  Who says you're their audience?  They're not trying to reach people who've already made up their mind based on their own fears and insecurities.
> 2.  Telling black guys to "pipe down" and sit in the back of the bus doesn't mean you object to how they're protesting; it means you're a racist fuck and part of the problem.
> 
> Apparently, protesting while black is something that Conservatives have a problem with.  Because you can sure as shit bet that if black people were marching through the streets, carrying torches, screaming "Jews will not replace us", and waving swastikas, Conservatives' collective heads would explode in a rage mushroom cloud of unearned white entitlement and resentment.  Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be any clearer?
> Are you serious about police brutality, or are you just interested in the division and upheaval their method of protest has created?
> It's time to make a decision ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the ones who said their method of protest upsets your delicate, sensitive egos.  *Maybe you should get the fuck over yourself.*  Why is that not an option?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me repeat it real slow .... cuz you seem to be REAL slow.
> 
> *I ...don't ...care ...what ...they ...want ...to ...protest. Don't ...do... it ...during ...the ...National ...Anthem. *
> 
> No cause, no matter how valid, justifies disrespect of my country, my flag, and our veterans.
> 
> As for your childish little rant about racism ... grow the fuck up. It IS possible to have an opinion that has nothing to do with race. You are simply intellectually lazy ... grabbing the first fruit you see, rather than involving yourself in what others are saying. You use it as a crutch, not a cause.
> 
> One more time ...
> 
> *I ... am ... not ... listening.*
Click to expand...

They are not showing disrespect for anything.  In fact,  our soldiers fight for our freedoms, the flag and national anthem symbolize our freedoms, so you show disrespect for the soldiers, the anthem and the flag when you deny fellow citizens the right to practice those freedoms: you are the one being anti-American.


----------



## Spare_change

Esmeralda said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see if I can't be just as clear as possible.
> 1) I recognize the concerns of police brutality.
> 2) I recognize the right of anybody to protest.
> 3) I recognize that the NFL players believe that kneeling during the Anthem is their form of protest.
> 4) I don't care - their protest is not resonating with their intended audience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not resonating, why?  Because you're not receptive to it.  It doesn't matter how these guys express their concerns, it's not going to resonate with you because of your inherent bias that you need to overcome.  It doesn't matter if these guys protest on the internet, in person, on the street, or on the field...it's not the _*way*_ they protest that you're not resonating, but what they are actually protesting.  You make it sound like if these guys chose another means by which to convey their message, you'd be receptive to it and I say that's a crock of shit because it doesn't matter how these guys protest, you're not going to receive it anyway.   You literally invented a standard on the spot when Kaep first started doing this because you _*didn't want to hear the message at all*_.  So you guys dreamed up standard after standard, moving the goalposts as you did, just to create some artificial standard you use as an excuse to not receive the message being conveyed.  It's not about patriotism and it never was; you sought to make it about patriotism becuase you think you have legs to stand on if that's what the debate is about.  Well guess what?  _*YOU DON'T.*_  Your invented standard is fascism.  Protest is patriotic, conformity isn't.
> 
> And maybe you're not the one they're trying to reach.  Did you even consider that?  That you're not the most important thing in the world and they're not trying to reach you?  I don't believe they would want to even reach someone so far gone anyway.  Since you're going to these lengths, it doesn't seem like there exists an achievable standard by which these guys protesting makes you comfortable.  So there's that bullshit unearned entitlement thing coming through.  The "entitlement" you think you're owed while watching football to not have political messages reach you.  *That's not an earned entitlement...that's just you not wanting to be discomforted.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5) They have chosen a method of protest that obscures their message.
> 6) Nobdy is upset that they are protesting police brutality.
> 7) We only care that their method of protest insults our country, our patriots, and our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  You mean to tell me that *seeing players kneel throws you into such hysterics that you cannot have a conversation about why they're kneeling*.  Try again.  That's no excuse.  And since when did standing for the anthem become the definition of patriotism?  Since Kaepernick only started kneeling.  That standard didn't exist before.  It's entirely new as of 2016 and was only dreamed up by Conservatives too scared to receive the message.   So what would be an acceptable form of protest that preserves your delicate and fragile sensibilities?  Should they march through the streets with tiki torches, chanting "Jews will not replace us" and "Blood and soil", throwing Seig Heils, and waving Nazi flags for you to be comfortable with their style of protest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8) If the NFL players are serious about their protest - if they truly want to draw attention to perceived police brutality - fina another way to get their message out.
> 9) They have lost their audience - and, thus, any credibility to their concerns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  Who says you're their audience?  They're not trying to reach people who've already made up their mind based on their own fears and insecurities.
> 2.  Telling black guys to "pipe down" and sit in the back of the bus doesn't mean you object to how they're protesting; it means you're a racist fuck and part of the problem.
> 
> Apparently, protesting while black is something that Conservatives have a problem with.  Because you can sure as shit bet that if black people were marching through the streets, carrying torches, screaming "Jews will not replace us", and waving swastikas, Conservatives' collective heads would explode in a rage mushroom cloud of unearned white entitlement and resentment.  Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be any clearer?
> Are you serious about police brutality, or are you just interested in the division and upheaval their method of protest has created?
> It's time to make a decision ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the ones who said their method of protest upsets your delicate, sensitive egos.  *Maybe you should get the fuck over yourself.*  Why is that not an option?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me repeat it real slow .... cuz you seem to be REAL slow.
> 
> *I ...don't ...care ...what ...they ...want ...to ...protest. Don't ...do... it ...during ...the ...National ...Anthem. *
> 
> No cause, no matter how valid, justifies disrespect of my country, my flag, and our veterans.
> 
> As for your childish little rant about racism ... grow the fuck up. It IS possible to have an opinion that has nothing to do with race. You are simply intellectually lazy ... grabbing the first fruit you see, rather than involving yourself in what others are saying. You use it as a crutch, not a cause.
> 
> One more time ...
> 
> *I ... am ... not ... listening.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not showing disrespect for anything.  In fact,  our soldiers fight for our freedoms, the flag and national anthem symbolize our freedoms, so you show disrespect for the soldiers, the anthem and the flag when you deny fellow citizens the right to practice those freedoms: you are the one being anti-American.
Click to expand...


*I ...don't ...care ...what ...they ...want ...to ...protest. Don't ...do... it ...during ...the ...National ...Anthem. 
*
No cause, no matter how valid, justifies disrespect of my country, my flag, and our veterans.

You don't call it disrespect --- I do. How well is their message getting out?

Your argument?? - they call that "circular nonsense"


----------



## The Derp

Spare_change said:


> I ...don't ...care ...what ...they ...want ...to ...protest. Don't ...do... it ...during ...the ...National ...Anthem.



Why?  Because you've decided it's some sacrosanct thing for the benefit of this thread and argument _*only*_.




Spare_change said:


> No cause, no matter how valid, justifies disrespect of my country, my flag, and our veterans.



It's your perception that it's disrespectful, and your standard is not the standard.  What it's really all about is you thinking you're owed the entitlement to be comfortable.  You're not.  You aren't owed anything.  You aren't entitled to anything, even your opinion.  Which is what this really is; your opinion that the anthem is sacrosanct -an opinion you just invented on the spot to justify not receiving the message.  What a fucking coward, wrapping yourself in the flag to insulate your comfort.  Fucking pussy.




Spare_change said:


> As for your childish little rant about racism ... grow the fuck up. It IS possible to have an opinion that has nothing to do with race. You are simply intellectually lazy ... grabbing the first fruit you see, rather than involving yourself in what others are saying. You use it as a crutch, not a cause.



Sure, it's possible.  But not in this case.  And you think spinning what I accuse you of back to me reflects effort?  It doesn't.  I've called you lazy half a dozen times and now you're copying that and trying to spin it back to me, projecting that insecurity.  Fuck you, you spineless coward.




Spare_change said:


> I ... am ... not ... listening.



And that's the problem, right there.  You are choosing to be ignorant.


----------



## The Derp

Spare_change said:


> I ...don't ...care ...what ...they ...want ...to ...protest. Don't ...do... it ...during ...the ...National ...Anthem.



"...because I'm a whiny, entitled, little bitch who thinks the world owes me." - That's the rest of that thought of yours.


----------



## Correll

The Derp said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You messed up my quote there. I didn't ask about who he defined as Americans.2. Americans are a group. That group exists. What are we going to call it? Anything we call it becomes a "label".  The Kneelers have expressed enmity with that group. Your pretend confusion about language is just a dodge of that valid point. You asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans are a group, but there are subsets of Americans as well.  Part of the problem with pretending to be colorblind is that you become blind to everything.  And no, you're once again trying to make Kaep's protest about something it's not about.  You do that because you know you can't have a debate on the grounds of what he's protesting, that's why you have to bend and redefine parameters from post to post.  So you started off by saying the protest was "Un-American" because the protest, what, lays out that despite their success, black men and women are still subject to institutional racism?  How does that affect you at all by acknowledging it?
Click to expand...




Kaepernick's statement about how his actions are aimed at the entire nation have been widely circulated.

Your claim has been repeatedly and completely refuted. 

Stop wasting our time.




Correll said:


> I'm not claiming Authority status that you should just defer to my judgement. I've repeatedly explained my reasoning for my conclusion, and you have not been able to refute it at all. But the fact remains, Kaepernick has clearly stated that he does not stand because he considers American an "oppressive" place.



But that's exactly what you're doing when you apply the invented personal standard for anthem protests.  It is an oppressive place, and that bears out in the arrest stats that show black people are arrested at a far higher rate than white people for the same crimes.  The problem is that there are no stats to prove that black people aren't disproportionately targeted by police, but plenty evidence exists to support that they are.[/QUOTE]


Presenting a conclusion with an explanation and being prepared to discuss it, is the opposite of claiming to be an Authority and expecting you to defer to my pronouncement.


As all you have been about to offer in attempts to refute my conclusion, is already refuted lies and empty denials, not to mention personal attacks,


you lose, and you know it.


Your refusal to admit it just compounds you already established dishonesty.




Correll said:


> Not that it is a good place with a problem with police brutality, but that that nation as a whole is oppressive.



And you don't think the nation is oppressive?  Really?[/QUOTE]


That's an issue for another day. But the point it that Keapernick thinks that Americans as a whole are oppessers and he refuses to show any "pride" or loyalty to them, and has instead expressed strong negative feelings toward his nation and thus his fellow citizens.


imo, should strong negative feelings should be returned.


It's kind of pathetic to look up to someone who looks down on you.






Correll said:


> That shows that his actions ARE against the nation as a whole, not a specific issue.



So you gotta do some rhetorical stretching to go from "protesting police brutality" to "protesting this country in general".  No, the actions of police are not representative of the actions of the country as a whole, and if they were, then it only goes to prove Kaep's point![/QUOTE]



NOpe. Just have to listen to what Kapernick said, and note that he refused to show "pride" in the nation as a whole, and disrespected the symbol of the nation as whole.


If they were raising some Police Flag, and he did this, your point would be a good point.


But they weren't.


----------



## Spare_change

The Derp said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ...don't ...care ...what ...they ...want ...to ...protest. Don't ...do... it ...during ...the ...National ...Anthem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Because you've decided it's some sacrosanct thing for the benefit of this thread and argument _*only*_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> No cause, no matter how valid, justifies disrespect of my country, my flag, and our veterans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's your perception that it's disrespectful, and your standard is not the standard.  What it's really all about is you thinking you're owed the entitlement to be comfortable.  You're not.  You aren't owed anything.  You aren't entitled to anything, even your opinion.  Which is what this really is; your opinion that the anthem is sacrosanct -an opinion you just invented on the spot to justify not receiving the message.  What a fucking coward, wrapping yourself in the flag to insulate your comfort.  Fucking pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for your childish little rant about racism ... grow the fuck up. It IS possible to have an opinion that has nothing to do with race. You are simply intellectually lazy ... grabbing the first fruit you see, rather than involving yourself in what others are saying. You use it as a crutch, not a cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, it's possible.  But not in this case.  And you think spinning what I accuse you of back to me reflects effort?  It doesn't.  I've called you lazy half a dozen times and now you're copying that and trying to spin it back to me, projecting that insecurity.  Fuck you, you spineless coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ... am ... not ... listening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's the problem, right there.  You are choosing to be ignorant.
Click to expand...

Look, dumbass ... I'll say it one more time.

They are supposedly trying to make everybody else aware of a problem.

THEY ARE FAILING! Change the fucking media. 

If they choose not to change the methodology, then it's on them ... the consequences will be their fault. You can whine and bitch and attack until the moon rises ... and it changes NOTHING. Change the media .... people aren't hearing you.

You want to just holler and yell about all this bullshit ... and it changes NOTHING.


----------



## Spare_change

The Derp said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ...don't ...care ...what ...they ...want ...to ...protest. Don't ...do... it ...during ...the ...National ...Anthem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...because I'm a whiny, entitled, little bitch who thinks the world owes me." - That's the rest of that thought of yours.
Click to expand...

No, you missed the part about the "left is too fucking stupid to realize they are doing great harm to their cause"


----------



## Dogmaphobe

MarcATL said:


> Good!
> More of this will happen.
> And it should.
> It's not about what you whiner liars think it is.
> The more you lie and say it's TO disrespect the flag, the more it will happen.
> As if the flag is all-important anyway.
> This is good news.




 You think it is good news that kids should celebrate their racism by refusing to participate in a ceremony geared towards showing respect for our democratic institutions?

 I suppose if you support the destruction of our way of life to be replaced by an authoritarian state predicated by black supremacy that would make sense, but it doesn't otherwise. Black Lives Matter is all about removing any semblance of personal responsibility from the black community and fostering the notion that blacks should be unique in their ability to indulge in criminal acts without any repercussions. 

 Yes, by all means let's celebrate blacks frying cops like bacon and fantastically wealthy athletes calling the employers who made them so "slave owners".


----------



## The Derp

Correll said:


> Kaepernick's statement about how his actions are aimed at the entire nation have been widely circulated.



So why are you refusing to receive the message?  Because you're pretending the means by which he conveys it offends your delicate, fragile, unstable sensitivities.  That's it.  So you are using an excuse (a weak one at that) It's all about your unearned entitlement to not be discomforted.  Watching Kaep protest literally does not affect you at all, yet you're taking offense at it (or are pretending to take offense at it, I still don't believe you are genuine) as if it does.  That's because you want to undermine his message by attacking the means by which the message is conveyed.  That's a *whiny little bitch* move, there.

Let's also not forget that you completely invented a standard for the anthem on the spot for the benefit of this thread only.  Prior to Kaep kneeling, the anthem wasn't sacrosanct.  It only became that way because you draped yourself in phony, faux patriotism as an excuse to avoid the message.  What a fucking pussy.




Correll said:


> Presenting a conclusion with an explanation and being prepared to discuss it, is the opposite of claiming to be an Authority and expecting you to defer to my pronouncement..



Which is exactly what you're doing when you drape yourself in phony and disingenuous "patriotic outrage" over kneeling. _* You are saying that the mere action of Kaep kneeling sends you, Correll, into such dizzying hysterics that you cannot even have a conversation as to why he's kneeling because your delicate, fragile sensitivities are just too unstable and too easily upset.  *_And if you're* that *fragile and emotional a person, *why the fuck should anything you say be taken seriously?*  Why do you have any credibility or authority?  Is that why you have to make up those things; why you lie about yourself and your credentials and experience by way of anecdotes so easily and readily?  Because you overreact to things...that's what you're saying.  We know now what it is that so easily sets you off and makes you unstable; black athletes kneeling.  Most people have stronger constitutions than that, but you don't.  How come?
_*
*_


Correll said:


> As all you have been about to offer in attempts to refute my conclusion, is already refuted lies and empty denials, not to mention personal attacks,ou lose, and you know it.Your refusal to admit it just compounds you already established dishonesty.



Your conclusion is that kneeling for the anthem is un-patriotic and you base that conclusion on a reaction to seeing players kneeling.  A reaction that is so visceral and emotional for you that you cannot even have a conversation as to why they're kneeling; you're just so greatly offended by kneeling and are using that personal offense as a way to escape the tough conversations you know you'll have.  What a fucking coward.  So much for "rugged individualism"...these Conservatives are sent into hysterics by the mere action of a black guy kneeling.  Most people have the stomach to overcome that, but I guess you're not most people.  You're a special case of someone who needs to have their sensitivities always taken into account, lest you see something that upsets you so much that you have to drape yourself in phony patriotism just to avoid it.

What a fucking coward.  How disappointing.




Correll said:


> ME:  And you don't think the nation is oppressive? Really?
> YOU:  That's an issue for another day.



NO!  It's specifically the issue we're trying to discuss* that you want to avoid*.  For obvious reasons; you know you can't win that argument...which is why you want to make it about everything other than what it is about.  So you drape yourself in faux patriotism so you have something to stand on in a debate where you have nothing...where you're only asked to listen.  You can't even listen because seeing someone kneel sends your mind into a tailspin.  You are saying you're too sensitive to see players kneel.  Well, someone that sensitive is also wildly insecure.  So it's not Kaep that's unpatriotic..._*it's you*_.  And because you're so unpatriotic, you have to drag everyone else down to your level.  What a fucking coward.




Correll said:


> But the point it that Keapernick thinks that Americans as a whole are oppessers



Noope.  Not what he said.  Now you are resorting to having to distort his message because you can't deabte it on honest grounds.  That's becuase you're a shit person whose parents did a shit job raising you.  Look at all your bullshit unearned entitlement.  Whining about how someone kneeling makes you so unglued you can't even have a conversation.  What a fucking baby.





Correll said:


> NOpe. Just have to listen to what Kapernick said



What did he say, specifically, then?  Post the *whole quote*, not a segment of it as you normally would do.


----------



## The Derp

Spare_change said:


> No, you missed the part about the "left is too fucking stupid to realize they are doing great harm to their cause"



See, now it makes me think that what he's doing is working because it's bringing out the worst side of people like you.  I bet you think rape victims are to blame for being raped too, right?


----------



## The Derp

Dogmaphobe said:


> You think it is good news that kids should celebrate their racism by refusing to participate in a ceremony geared towards showing respect for our democratic institutions?.



LOL!  One of our democratic institutions is *the right to protest*.  So by denying them that right, *you are the anti-American one here*.

That's assuming you're even an American and not some Russian troll in St. Petersburg.


----------



## The Derp

Dogmaphobe said:


> Yes, by all means let's celebrate blacks frying cops like bacon and fantastically wealthy athletes calling the employers who made them so "slave owners".



The number of police killed in the line of duty is at an all-time low.  You either know this, and are lying...or you don't know this, and are ignorant.

So are you a liar or an ignoramus?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

The Derp said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think it is good news that kids should celebrate their racism by refusing to participate in a ceremony geared towards showing respect for our democratic institutions?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  One of our democratic institutions is *the right to protest*.  So by denying them that right, *you are the anti-American one here*.
> 
> That's assuming you're even an American and not some Russian troll in St. Petersburg.
Click to expand...



You really do need to get checked for paranoid schizophrenia, child.


----------



## The Derp

Spare_change said:


> They are supposedly trying to make everybody else aware of a problem.



NO!  It's not making people _*aware*_ of the problem, it's *forcing a conversation about the problem*.  So you just don't get it.  That's either because you're a professional propagandist, or you're just an ignoramus.  Not sure which is better.




Spare_change said:


> THEY ARE FAILING! Change the fucking media.If they choose not to change the methodology, then it's on them ... the consequences will be their fault. You can whine and bitch and attack until the moon rises ... and it changes NOTHING. Change the media .... people aren't hearing you.ou want to just holler and yell about all this bullshit ... and it changes NOTHING.



People are hearing him, clearly, if you're dreaming up bullshit reasons to ignore him.  You also seem to be trying to convince yourself it isn't working, even though you have to come up with fake excuses as to why.  What the players are doing seems to be working if people like you have to go to such ridiculous rhetorical lengths to say it isn't.  I mean, you are draping yourself in the flag during a conversation about police brutality; so who's trying to avoid what?


----------



## The Derp

Dogmaphobe said:


> You really do need to get checked for paranoid schizophrenia, child.



You're a dumbass and here's why:

1.  You said the protests were disrespectful of our democratic institutions.
2.  One of our democratic institutions is the right to protest
3.  When confronted with this, the above response is all you're capable of.

So really, do society a favor and just kill yourself.  It's clear you bring nothing to this world of any value, and you just suck up resources that could be used for productive people who contribute to society.  The best thing you will ever do with your life is to kill yourself.


----------



## Spare_change

The Derp said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you missed the part about the "left is too fucking stupid to realize they are doing great harm to their cause"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, now it makes me think that what he's doing is working because it's bringing out the worst side of people like you.  I bet you think rape victims are to blame for being raped too, right?
Click to expand...

What stupid shit ....


----------



## Spare_change

The Derp said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are supposedly trying to make everybody else aware of a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO!  It's not making people _*aware*_ of the problem, it's *forcing a conversation about the problem*.  So you just don't get it.  That's either because you're a professional propagandist, or you're just an ignoramus.  Not sure which is better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> THEY ARE FAILING! Change the fucking media.If they choose not to change the methodology, then it's on them ... the consequences will be their fault. You can whine and bitch and attack until the moon rises ... and it changes NOTHING. Change the media .... people aren't hearing you.ou want to just holler and yell about all this bullshit ... and it changes NOTHING.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People are hearing him, clearly, if you're dreaming up bullshit reasons to ignore him.  You also seem to be trying to convince yourself it isn't working, even though you have to come up with fake excuses as to why.  What the players are doing seems to be working if people like you have to go to such ridiculous rhetorical lengths to say it isn't.  I mean, you are draping yourself in the flag during a conversation about police brutality; so who's trying to avoid what?
Click to expand...

"
NO!  It's not making people _*aware*_ of the problem, it's *forcing a conversation about the problem*."

When was the last time the words "police brutality" used in this thread? You, and the players, are no longer interested in advancing your message. You are only interested in 'winning' - whatever you call that.

Let me say this one last time .... unlike most on the left, I am not interested in equivalency. I am not interested in trade-offs. There are lines never to be crossed ... disrespect for my country, my flag, and my brothers is one of those. There are, simply, places I will NOT go.

You now can write a novella if you like --- Hell, make it Gone With The Wind, if you like --- none of it will change a single, solitary thing. As long as you, and they, disrespect the National Anthem and the flag, we have nothing to talk about. if you're interested in getting your message thru - and you have shown exactly ZERO inclination to do that - change your methodology. Until then, you're simply pissing in the wind.

That is a line never to be crossed.


----------



## The Derp

Spare_change said:


> When was the last time the words "police brutality" used in this thread? You, and the players, are no longer interested in advancing your message. You are only interested in 'winning' - whatever you call that.



It's been used several times, just go back through the thread and read for yourself.  In fact, it's in the OP.

Stop being so lazy and entitled.  There is a "search" function you can use.  And this isn't about winning and losing, this is about elevating the discussion instead of devolving it into things totally unrelated.




Spare_change said:


> Let me say this one last time .... unlike most on the left, I am not interested in equivalency. I am not interested in trade-offs. There are lines never to be crossed ... disrespect for my country, my flag, and my brothers is one of those. There are, simply, places I will NOT go.



It's your opinion that it disrespects the country and that opinion isn't informed by anything other than a need to come up with an excuse to de-legitimize the protests.  Because you can't de-legitimize it on the grounds of what the protest is actually about.  It's not _*your*_ country, it's not _*your flag*_, it's not your anything.  _*It isn't even about you!*_  So you're trying to make it about what you think patriotism means, and to you, patriotism means not protesting...which is ridiculous because one of the institutions of democracy is protesting.  Your picking and choosing what is appropriate only serves your personal comfort.  And you're not entitled to that.




Spare_change said:


> You now can write a novella if you like --- Hell, make it Gone With The Wind, if you like --- none of it will change a single, solitary thing. As long as you, and they, disrespect the National Anthem and the flag, we have nothing to talk about. if you're interested in getting your message thru - and you have shown exactly ZERO inclination to do that - change your methodology. Until then, you're simply pissing in the wind.That is a line never to be crossed.



Way to prove you're an ignoramus.  To think that merely seeing players kneel sends you into such hysterics that you cannot even have a conversation shows how fragile an ego you really have.  Well, that ego is bullshit; you're not special, you're not remarkable, you're not significant, you're not powerful, you're not an arbiter of anything...you're simply a nobody.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Accused cop killer smears feces over his head in court

 Poor Derp --  Trying to tell the world about his oppression in any way he can but that white devil still won't listen!


----------



## danielpalos

US marching bands should Always follow the flag of the United States.


----------



## The Derp

Dogmaphobe said:


> Poor Derp --  Trying to tell the world about his oppression in any way he can but that white devil still won't listen!



You are not important.  You are not significant.  You are not remarkable.  You have no authority.  You have no credibility.  You're a nobody.


----------



## Spare_change

The Derp said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Derp --  Trying to tell the world about his oppression in any way he can but that white devil still won't listen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not important.  You are not significant.  You are not remarkable.  You have no authority.  You have no credibility.  You're a nobody.
Click to expand...

Ok --- clearly, this thread has devolved to the third grade level.

Can we close it now?


----------



## initforme

Who in the end really cares what one band did?  Get over it snowflakes.  Ignore id you pea brains can comprehend that.


----------

